# Godzilla Reboot [ Legendary + WB Collaboration ]



## Detective (Mar 29, 2010)

> *Legendary and WB to Bring Back... Godzilla!*
> Source: Legendary Pictures
> March 29, 2010
> 
> ...



Bastards better do it justice. I still remember that god awful movie starring Matthew Broderick and the T-Rex from Jurassic Park on HGH. The only decent aspect was the theme song with Jimmy Page and that orchestra(one of the few Puff Daddy late 90's tracks that was decent).

This has to somehow include a scene with the Godzilla curbstomping the shit out of a parody of the monster from Cloverfield like a true boss.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2010)

I am hopeful for a good movie but expecting an absolute crock of shit.


----------



## Chee (Mar 29, 2010)

I vaguely remember the 90s version, and I remembering it being bad even as a kid. So, yea, hope this one is good.

Oh, and there's Martial. Who wants to bet he will rage because of another reboot thread?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2010)

Rage in 3.... 2.... 1....


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2010)

I actually didn't mind the 1998 Godzilla. As I kid, I even loved it. When I last saw it a few years ago, I thought it was an average movie. The human element sucked, but the monster destruction was cool, even though the CGI is already dated. 

I'd rate it a 2/4 stars, which is about the same I give to many of the lesser Godzilla films.....Although oddly, I rated Godzilla's Revenge a 2.5/4........

One day, I'd love to make a Godzilla movie. It would be dark and atmospheric, and the theme is "war tends to create monsters", shown in that the main character(A WW2 veteran) killed a lot of innocents and became a monster(now repenting). I'd play up the atomic bomb metaphor. After surviving general attacks from Godzilla, they must deal with radiation. 

It would be like "Godzilla" meets "The Day After". 

It would end with the implication that Godzilla is dead or more likely, stopped. But then it will imply that other monsters have arisen(Anguirus, Rodan, Mothra, Varan, maybe King Kong etc).

The sequel would have Earth rebuilding itself, keeping a watchful eye on the monsters. Godzilla rises and beats up all the monsters but then aliens invade. Yes, aliens. Earth must now unite to fight this common threat, and the monsters unite as well. It will probably end with King Ghidorah arriving and pulling a "Destroy All Monsters" finale in which Godzilla and Earth's monsters team up to kill it(or drive it away).

The third would pretty much be a similar theme. Space Godzilla would be there for sure, being the first monster who has a brain like a human(or alien), and becoming the greatest threat of all. He isn't necessarily as strong as Ghidorah, but he has an army of monsters at his disposal(Gigan, Megalon, the alien-monsters pretty much). It might end with him resurrecting Ghidorah as Mecha Ghidorah. 

Anguirus would defeat Gigan as a homage to one of the books(where he actual defeats Gigan, as shocking as that is). Godzilla and his crew actually lose, however, and the humans end up being forced to help save them. They beat Spacegodzilla and monsters and humans must learn to accept eachother. Things end peacefully.

Edit: And no, I don't mind a reboot, as long as they just don't name it "Godzilla". They need to name it something else. For one, most fans dont believe the American version to be Godzilla(Toho has even dubbed him Zilla) and it's old enough that I'd accept it over a Superman reboot.

Plus, Godzilla has been remade a crapload of times. Godzilla 1985, Godzilla 2000 and pretty much every Godzilla movie since has been a reboot. It's annoying, but fans are used to it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2010)

Where's the rage? This is a classic series being reboot here.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 29, 2010)

CGI Godzilla = not Godzilla.


----------



## Chee (Mar 29, 2010)

Aw fuck, its just Martial talking about boring stuff. I wanted to see the rage.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2010)

lol, I edited it in? 

As I said, EVERY Godzilla movie since Godzilla 2000 has been a reboot, and I get irked at the idea of the Japanese doing it over the Americans.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2010)

We thought we knew you, Martial. Now me and Chee are going to have to get married, have a baby, name the baby MartialHorror, wait about 21 years, then show him this movie and have *him* rage about it.

Let's go, Chee. Let's go get married.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I am hopeful for a good movie but expecting an absolute crock of shit.



Apparently Yoshimitsu Banno, who directed the 11th Godzilla series feature film Godzilla Vs. Hedorah, is set to be one of the executive producers behind this. While it wasn't the best of the series, it was more original in comparison to the standard formula of the time. The film is also slated to use an original Toho villain as the main adversary. Also if WETA can come onboard, they will make for a somewhat stable foundation for a film with Legendary/WB's current track record.

This all depends on the director that will be announced shortly though.



CrazyMoronX said:


> We thought we knew you, Martial. Now me and Chee are going to have to get married, have a baby, name the baby MartialHorror, wait about 21 years, then show him this movie and have *him* rage about it.
> 
> Let's go, Chee. Let's go get married.



Damn, your sneaky, underhanded, ulterior motive tactics are pure ninja.




*Spoiler*: __ 





The deliciously hilarious fate if Chee is really a hairy, beast of a mid-twenty aged linebacker for a semi-decent NCAA college football team.


----------



## Brian (Mar 29, 2010)

All I can think about when reading that is the Godzilla back in 98 

Hopefully this one feel closer to the original Godzilla films, and includes something closer to the original design.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2010)

Superman said:


> Apparently Yoshimitsu Banno, who directed the 11th Godzilla series feature film Godzilla Vs. Hedorah, is set to be one of the executive producers behind this. While it wasn't the best of the series, it was more original in comparison to the standard formula of the time. The film is also slated to use an original Toho villain as the main adversary. Also if WETA can come onboard, they will make for a somewhat stable foundation for a film with Legendary/WB's current track record.
> 
> This all depends on the director that will be announced shortly though.
> 
> ...


 I could think of worse things: at least that there's a chance s/he goes pro and am gonna be bankin' fat stacks.


----------



## Detective (Mar 29, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I could think of worse things: at least that there's a chance s/he goes pro and am gonna be bankin' fat stacks.



You know that's right.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 29, 2010)

Not like continuity matters for shit in a Godzilla movie.

Still though I don't care as long we get a cool movie.


----------



## Chee (Mar 29, 2010)

Superman said:


> Damn, your sneaky, underhanded, ulterior motive tactics are pure ninja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? I'm a sweet, young, and underaged girl. :33

...well maybe not sweet. :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2010)

Inb4 Christopher Nolan to direct and Christian Bale as Godzilla.

I don't mind a reboot either, I think they've learnt their lesson from the original Godzilla so it can only get better. And if any studio is gonna do it then I'd prefer it was WB, so I have some hope. 

On the other hand, can they have Godzilla destroy New York? I thought people were really pissy about shit like that nowdays? And if he's not flattening New York then I don't want it


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2010)

I liked the 90's Godzilla.  Jean Reno wandering around New York bitching about coffee and pastries.  Great premise.  I want moar!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2010)

Chee said:


> What? I'm a sweet, young, and underaged girl. :33
> 
> ...well maybe not sweet. :ho


 As long as you have child-breaing hips, you don't have to be too sweet. 


Rukia said:


> I liked the 90's Godzilla. Jean Reno wandering around New York bitching about coffee and pastries. Great premise. I want moar!


 Hell yeah! I remember it was supposed to be a trilogy. I also fondly remember the Taco Bell commercials: "Hey, Godzilla, you want something to drink?" the dog says.  Slays me.


----------



## Chee (Mar 29, 2010)

Christopher Nolan to direct and Christian Bale as Godzilla. He hates DPs.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2010)

lol, Nolan directing ti would be epic.

Anyway, the director from G Vs Hedorah is doing this? I thought that was another Godzilla movie that they've been working on for like..........ever.

Just got get Ryuhei Kitamura again. I want a fucking Godzilla movie, not a Matrix rip-off where Godzilla occasionally shows up and rapes the random. I mean shit, remember when he'd struggle fighting guys like Rodan, that spider dude and Anguirus.....yes, even Anguirus used to put up a struggle against Godzilla. Yet that was supposed to be a fanboy movie.

Hmmm, also, if I were to do a Godzilla movie, I'd try to get Biollante in there somehow. Biollante has to be the coolest looking monster ever. I used to have a Biollante toy.....wonder what happened to it. 

As for "Godzilla Vs Hedorah" that whole movie was on drugs. That was like what happened if Godzilla attacked while you are on acid. I didn't like the movie very much, but it was quite interesting. I liked the anti-pollution message and how it was different(although Godzilla fighting in the night was a mistake).

I need to see it again.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 29, 2010)

WB PRESS RELEASE: Sam Raimi to be Director of New Godzilla film. The 1st film in the Gojira Trilogy will be released in 2012 in 3D Format.


----------



## Chee (Mar 29, 2010)

> lol, Nolan directing ti would be epic.



lol, I think he has a lot on his plate right now though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2010)

Chee said:


> Christopher Nolan to direct and Christian Bale as Godzilla. He hates DPs.


 Christian Bale as Godzilla? It's like you have a direct link into my brain. 

Jack Nicholson as Mothra. :33


----------



## Viciousness (Mar 29, 2010)

They better make him hardcore and bad ass like the Toho Godzilla. Not some pussy who can be taken out by a few missiles and just runs from everything. Wish they would let me direct and that I had some experience. Been watching the films since I was born but that and some MVs dont really qualify me. 

Whoever does it better take a lesson from the cult fan response to the 98 film. And does this mean Toho isnt releasing one by 2014 like they promised when Final Wars came out (2004) ?


EDIT: o shit...its 3d? 





MartialHorror said:


> Anyway, the director from G Vs Hedorah is doing this? I thought that was another Godzilla movie that they've been working on for like..........ever.
> 
> Just got get Ryuhei Kitamura again. I want a fucking Godzilla movie, not a Matrix rip-off where Godzilla occasionally shows up and rapes the random. I mean shit, remember when he'd struggle fighting guys like Rodan, that spider dude and Anguirus.....yes, even Anguirus used to put up a struggle against Godzilla. Yet that was supposed to be a fanboy movie.
> 
> ...


lol if banno is really directing this. I saw him back in 04 and my japanese was too bad to ask him much about the Imax sequel to G vs hedorah he was working on, but if this is it I dont know what to think...I guess expect a return to showa G and just be glad hes coming back...but nothing critically acclaimed can come of this. And if they include other toho kaiju, angilas would be nice but make him as savage as the 55' film did, though he was always a tough aggressive bastard. G vs H was interesting. I always think of "Save the Earth" when I see piles of sludge. and it was pretty dark for its time, with Goji losing an eye and getting an eye for an eye in the end. If he updates the dark standards to today we'd be in for a treat, but I dont think he'll be directing this regardless.

WB wont put that type of money in a low budget directors hands, who was nearly banned by toho for what he produced back then outraging Tanaka who was in the hospital during production. But Hedorah definitely didnt get justice in his 2 seconds during final wars. Best part of that film was the last fight and the 3 on 1 fight, and the fact that it gave Godzilla nearly all his powers from every film in the Toho Universe he's been in besides the magnetism and flying. I agree having a monster like Biollante who was original and not in any of the mire films would be better. But itll probably just be the King. Unless they rehash the 92 Gojira vs Gryphon script, which woulda kicked the shit out of the 98 film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2010)

A tough aggressive bastard always getting his ass kicked. I'm reading one of the books right now only to see him defeat Gigan. I mean, how the hell does that happen? Gigan's always been a bit of a bitch, but he's a smart bitch. Anguirus is just a beast. 

If Raimi really is directing it, Im for it. I think Raimi is a good director. It just comes down to if the studio interferes.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2010)

Sam Raimi is directing?  Drag Me To Hell was so fucking hilarious!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2010)

3D?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2010)

Nah Riami is suppoused to be directing World of Warcraft for Legendary, Godzilla is gonna go to someone else. Perhaps Zack Snyder?

Seems like 3D is the new thing, I swear those motherfuckers are just using 3D to jack up ticket prices


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2010)

lol, Snyder would be a good choice.

I'd be interested in a 3D Godzilla. We havent seen that yet.


----------



## Viciousness (Mar 29, 2010)

dunno how I missed the earlier post where it said banno was an executive producer.



			
				variety.com said:
			
		

> Godzilla' stomps back to screen
> Legendary Pictures gets rights to iconic monster
> By DAVE MCNARY
> More Articles:
> ...


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2010)

I hope 3D is a colossal failure this year.  I'm not a fan.  It doesn't always work.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2010)

Im fine with it as long as it stops being a fad. IM GETTING POOR BECAUSE OF IT!

I think it made Alice and Wonderland, added a level of dimension in Avatar, and probably would've saved My Bloody Valentine. I WANT TO SEE BREASTS JUGGLE IN 3D!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 29, 2010)

Reserving judgment until I see a proper trailer.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 29, 2010)

I didn't mind the 1998 Godzilla


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 29, 2010)

I liked the cartoon series the 1998 movie spawned. Had the little Godzilla that survived the movie fighting various monsters. Was way more like classic Godzilla



DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> They better make him hardcore and bad ass like the Toho Godzilla.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTwH5nqRvOo[/YOUTUBE]

so hardcore right? :33


----------



## Brian (Mar 30, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> I liked the cartoon series the 1998 movie spawned. Had the little Godzilla that survived the movie fighting various monsters. Was way more like classic Godzilla



I remember that, for me, it made up for the movie, I use to watch it every Saturday.



C_Akutabi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTwH5nqRvOo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> so hardcore right? :33


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 30, 2010)

lol, G Vs Monster Zero was great just for that(and his surprise takedown of Ghidorah). 

Yeah, hardcore probably isnt the right word for Godzilla.


----------



## Glued (Mar 30, 2010)

Martial Horror: Angy actually took down Gigan, now that is just epic.


----------



## Koi (Mar 30, 2010)

What we need is a GAMERA movie.  Yeah, that's right.  Fucking Gamera.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 30, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Martial Horror: Angy actually took down Gigan, now that is just epic.



I know. Cant wait to get to that part. 

He apparently gets beaten by Megaguirus in the next one though.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 30, 2010)

Brian said:


> I remember that, for me, it made up for the movie, I use to watch it every Saturday.



[YOUTUBE]aQENCPSCVjg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2010)

what was better?

Jump kicking Megalon or rocketing after beating Hedorah?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2010)

ah yes the sequel cartoon

almost made the 98 movie worth it


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2010)

I'll reserve judgment until I see the final product but kind of iffy on this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2010)

I think I saw one of those cartoons. 

Anyway, who's the villain in the movie? Godzilla or another giant monster? I'm assuming it's just Godzilla.


----------



## Detective (Mar 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think I saw one of those cartoons.
> 
> Anyway, who's the villain in the movie? Godzilla or another giant monster? I'm assuming it's just Godzilla.



From what I hear, they want an original Toho villain to make an appearance. But personally, as long as Godzilla doesn't get epically trolled, that would be considered a success.

I still remember Dave Chappelle knocking the shit out of Godzilla and both laughing and crying for two different reasons.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't remember that.  And I watched a lot of Dave Chappelle back in the day.

Of course not everyone is blessed with your Spencer-esque memory.


----------



## Detective (Mar 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't remember that.  And I watched a lot of Dave Chappelle back in the day.
> 
> Of course not everyone is blessed with your Spencer-esque memory.



BLACKZILLA

BTW, I once forgot something just to see how it felt like.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2010)

And how did that make you feel? Like a crazy moron?


----------



## Pompous (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm fine with CGI. I'm not with 3D, shit sucks in motion.


----------



## Detective (Mar 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And how did that make you feel? Like a crazy moron?



I felt normal. Which is like the complete opposite of that guy from the Dos Equis autobiography. But all was well when my backup memory kicked in and I knew everything about anything again.

The End.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 30, 2010)

hope they do good and not make a big pile of crap


----------



## Glued (Mar 30, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> what was better?
> 
> Jump kicking Megalon or rocketing after beating Hedorah?



Volleyball with a boulder against Ebirah.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 30, 2010)

Too many remakes but I hope this will be good but chances are it will just be average.


----------



## Viciousness (Mar 30, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> I liked the cartoon series the 1998 movie spawned. Had the little Godzilla that survived the movie fighting various monsters. Was way more like classic Godzilla
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol...after he and rodan stomped the shit out of Ghidorah, he gets his pimp dance on.
But you know what I mean. A monster worthy of the title King of the Monsters, Monster of Monsters, Godzilla. Not a monster that flees and is destroyed with ease.

And yeah that cartoon wasn't half bad. Had good staff working on it, and I like how they even gave the original the Atomic Ray. The Mire series GxMG films may have taken a cue from that miniseries. Anyone know tristar labeled the bat monster from the intro as Flying Gigan?

I have no issue with a cgi Godzilla if its done like the came he made in a recent Toho film (dream sequence):


----------



## The Big G (Mar 30, 2010)

The conformation of a new Godzilla movie makes my heart sing with joy


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yr26p3hIgm4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Nothing beats the flying kick.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 30, 2010)

As long as it's Godzilla and not King Fisher posing as Godzilla i'll be fine...oh and Gigan needs to be there too.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 30, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> As long as it's Godzilla and not King Fisher posing as Godzilla i'll be fine...oh and Gigan needs to be there too.



Gigan would be good, but i'd like to see Hedorah again as well to be honest...but then again Godzilla could be going in solo again this time...which I wouldn't mind either.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 30, 2010)

I want Space Godzilla.

Anyway, you guys should watch the Godzilla's Island show(it's on youtube). It's pretty much a toy advertisement turned into a 2 minute show. It's cheesy as hell, but you get to see guys like Godzilla, Anguirus, King Ceasar, Gorosaurus and Baragon fight a giant pin cushion.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 31, 2010)

hope the movie is good and godzzilla fights another monster like mothtra


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 31, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> hope the movie is good and godzzilla fights another monster like mothtra



Don't want Mothra...Mothra's been done to death...bring in a monster that Godzilla doesn't tend to fight every other movie.


----------



## Glued (Mar 31, 2010)

I hate Mothra, seriously, a butterfly. I like tooth and nail fighters. I'd love to see Titanosaur vs Anguirus, now that would be fucking epic.

Godzilla, Anguirus and Gorosaur vs Ghidora, Gigan and Megalon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2010)

I thought Mothra was a moth, not a butterfly?


----------



## Glued (Mar 31, 2010)

Its pretty and has wings, it fails


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2010)

Agreed. I never knew how it could be considered a good monster.


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Agreed. I never knew how it could be considered a good monster.



I have this eternal hatred of moths(stems from a bad experience in early childhood that turned my fears into a strength. I was a little badass.) that any opportunity that can provide a similar creature(i.e Mothra) getting it's ass kicked, I will casually smirk at.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 31, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Its pretty and has wings, it fails



That and it dies in every single movie it's been in...i'm sick of the annoying fucker.

Though I have to say it's Flaming Sucide Dive on Gigan in Final Wars was kinda funny.


----------



## Brian (Mar 31, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Godzilla, Anguirus and Gorosaur vs Ghidora, Gigan and Megalon.



A team battle would be epic


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 31, 2010)

Wait a minute. Sam Raimi is directing this? The same Sam Raimi who made Evil Dead II and Army of Darkness and Darkman??? If so I'll giggle like a school girl .


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2010)

Brian said:


> A team battle would be epic



Red Vs. Blue



But long before that happens, this new addition to the Godzilla legacy needs to establish some firm roots. Just focus on him and possibly an single adversary for the majority of the film.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 31, 2010)

I think a new monster should be brought in to fight Godzilla.


----------



## Glued (Mar 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]7Kv-k8WvQOE[/YOUTUBE]

So guys how do you like Godzilla.

Force of Nature like the original
Superhero later part of Showa
Anti-hero like the Hesei, Final Wars and Godzilla 2000
Straight up Evil Villain like Godzilla Millenium Knight

Millenium Knight was my favorite interpretation. Though it was kind of bizarre having King Ghidorah as a good guy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2010)

Godzilla can fly?


----------



## Glued (Mar 31, 2010)

Showa Godzilla had rare powers such as magnetic manipulation and flight.

Yes, Showa Godzilla, those were the good years.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 31, 2010)

Im partial to Hesei Godzilla myself


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2010)

I like them all in their own different ways.

And yeah, no Mothra or Mechagodzilla. Too overdone.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2010)

> Wait a minute. Sam Raimi is directing this? The same Sam Raimi who made Evil Dead II and Army of Darkness and Darkman??? If so I'll giggle like a school girl



He's not.

Lol MechaGodzilla would just be silly in a movie, if its the first of a series of films I'd say keep the monster aspect out of it for now.


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 1, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> So guys how do you like Godzilla.
> 
> Force of Nature like the original
> Superhero later part of Showa
> ...



Force of Nature or Anti-Hero. GMK was one of the best movies, but that Godzilla was basically like Kaneko's Nightmare Gamera, evil and spiteful.
Should be more like The Original, 60's, 80's and 90's version IMO. Force of Nature wreaking havoc on man, or a Kaiju that doesnt like his territory being intruded on. Motives like replinishing from nuclear energy at power plants or maybe waste sites and missiles arent bad. Toho kinda did it in 84/85 and dropped it, maybe since it woulda been overplayed.

And while I want him to be tough and relentless, his opponent (if he has one) should make him have to work hard and go all out to win. I wouldnt mind seeing a new attack like the Nuclear Pulse he revealed against Biollante was, if done properly.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2010)

The problem is that sometimes Godzilla lacks a personality. 

He was new and menacing in the original 2, so that was fine. In G Vs Kong, he was lame, but came out fine because Kong looked even worse and was a pussy.

After that, Godzilla got more personality, whether he was a villain or hero. 

In Godzilla 1985, he was very evil and I loved that version of him. I dont think he was meant to be(as his end was meant to be tragic), but the suit, the evil music and the creepy camera angles seemed intent on making him a true villain. Plus, in the American version, he seemed to enjoy trampling people.

But for the rest of the series, he became too much of a force. He was just an animal, capable of good or bad, and I thought he was boring.

Odd, as I think that the 90's Godzilla series was the most consistently good of them(The only one I remember not caring for was G Vs MechaGhidorah). 

GMK made him scary again, and I liked that. But imo, if they reboot him, they need to find a way to make him fresh again.

If I were to do it, I'd have him develop. In the first movie, he'd be pretty evil, pissed at humanity(much like GMK). In the sequel, he tolerates humanity(like in the 90's) and in a 3rd film, he becomes a hero.

Of course, this development would fit my ideas for a trilogy. lol.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 1, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> If I were to do it, I'd have him develop. In the first movie, he'd be pretty evil, pissed at humanity(much like GMK). In the sequel, he tolerates humanity(like in the 90's) and in a 3rd film, he becomes a hero.
> 
> Of course, this development would fit my ideas for a trilogy. lol.



I agree. If your going to reboot Godzilla...you need to make him a force of Nature: him vs. which every city he's going to destroy. 

I'd wait until the squeal to bring in other monsters


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2010)

MH it seems like you want to direct the Godzilla movie


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> MH it seems like you want to direct the Godzilla movie



His tenacity is epic. 

Too bad this will not end well when he finds out who is selected to direct this reboot. I hope to be the one to break the news.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 1, 2010)

Hopefully they do it right this time.


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> MH it seems like you want to direct the Godzilla movie





**


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> **



Fixed for rage inducing accuracy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2010)

Uwe Boll to direct Godzilla....That sounds......FREAKING AWESOME!. lol, jk, but seriously, I dont hate him like you all do.

Hell, out of the movies I've reviewed, I gave Seed and Tunnel Rats a 3/4, bloodrayne 2 and sanctimony a 2/4 and House of the Dead a 1/4....




Ennoea said:


> MH it seems like you want to direct the Godzilla movie



lol, yes, I do.....One day, when I get the time, I want to write a longer summary of what I'd do with it.


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2010)

Blake Moore is your name right?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes.....................How did you know? I know you know my first name, but my last too?


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2010)

I stalk you.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 3, 2010)

If this movie has epic destruction, a refreshed Godzilla true to his defining characteristics, and an awesome soundtrack, then I'll be able to forgive Hollywood for 5/98. A fan can dream.  

That being said, lets listen to one of the best pieces of kaiju music: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPIqqFlsH84[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2010)

Finished reading "Godzilla: End of the World" and here are all the monster battles.

1) Anguirus Vs Gigan: Gigan kicks the shit out of the Russian Military, but Anguirus shows up from the ocean. They roar at each other, and Anguirus lunges at Gigan with surprising speed, biting Gigan's throat, nearly killing him there. However, Gigan's buzzsaw activates, cutting Anguirus's stomach. The military attacks again, but both monsters keep fighting(the writer just describes them as tearing into eachother, then things become obscure from smoke), Anguirus starts beating Gigan with his tail and bites down on his neck again. Anguirus starts dragging him into the ocean as Gigan tries to stab with his remaining hook hand(the other at some point was torn in half), but it hits his shell so nothing happens.. Despite seeming one sided, apparently Anguirus was hurt as well, as the guy watching it wondered if he was alive, but he also states that he sure Gigan wasn't.

So overall, pretty awesome for an Anguirus fanboy. Im surprised how one-sided the battle was, considering I remember Gigan kicking the shit out of him in G Vs Gigan(although all I remember is Anguirus running into the buzzsaw). In a way though, it makes sense. I always pictured Gigan as the tactic fighter while Anguirus was more of a powerful beast. Gigan probably underestimated how fast Anguirus was and was never able to get his bearings(oddly, he never uses his laser in this battle, despite using it before.

Gigan is presumed dead, as the guy watching doubts he survived as Gigan's blood fills the ocean.

2) Godzilla Vs Manda: Godzilla breaths on Manda but it's ineffective. Manda then charges Godzilla, wrapping around Godzilla and choking the life out of him. Eventually Godzilla manages to grab Manda's tiny arms/feat and pulls him off, I believe choking him. he then blasts Manda's face. The author states that Manda may be dead, but its left ambiguous and the epiologue states he's never seen again.

It should be noted that the lost project(the publisher lost the rights to Godzilla so it was never published) apparently had Manda returning. Decent fight, considering Manda is a lame monster.

3) Godzilla Vs Hedorah: Hedorah morphs into his full form. He blasts Godzilla a few times but Godzilla charges. However, when Godzilla grabs him, Hedorah turns into sludge and escapes. Godzillas fire seems to work but it's raining, and the rain regenerates him for some reason. The rain stops and Godzilla tackles him and fries him. I didnt care for this fight, as a lot of it was written in retrospect(one chapter they're about to fight, then it skips to the end with a short recap of what happened). Plus, Hedorah died too easily. Gigan and Manda I can see, as neither were shown to be THAT strong, but Hedorah kicked heavy ass in his movie. Oh well, better than his treatment in "Final Wars" I guess.

4) Rodan Vs Battra: Now this was freaking stupid. Battra attacks the main ship(where the main characters reside) and Rodan intercepts. They struggle and when the ship leaves, they leave sight of the battle and so do we. The last thing they see is Rodan stabbing Battra in the eye with his beak. Pretty sad as this isnt the only Rodan, and is said to be a younger one. The epilogue states that Battra is never seen again and we presume Rodan beat him. Like Manda, he was also supposed to return in the unpublished novel.

5) Godzilla Vs Biollante: If memory serves, this fight was pretty much identical to their movie battle. Biollante attacks Godzilla with tentacles, who rips them off. Biolante uses a thorn of some sort to impale his hand(and nearly his throat, almost killing him). Biollante sprays acid on him and eventually bites him over his head. Godzilla eventually kills him, however. Decent fight I guess, but kind of lame considering this was the big finale.

Megalon loses to the freaking military, but survives. I dont remember him sucking that bad in the movie. Mothra appears a bit in the end, but doesnt do anything.

The book was fun for a fan like me, but it isnt great.....the characters were lame and I dont think there really was a main character.....Every chapter seemed tro focus on someone else.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 5, 2010)

Superman said:


> Bastards better do it justice. I still remember that god awful movie starring Matthew Broderick and the T-Rex from Jurassic Park on HGH. The only decent aspect was the theme song with Jimmy Page and that orchestra(one of the few Puff Daddy late 90's tracks that was decent).
> 
> This has to somehow include a scene with the Godzilla curbstomping the shit out of a parody of the monster from Cloverfield like a true boss.



If Jesus is up there, he will make sure this one is a blockbuster.  What would happen to the children if they grow up without Godzilla?  They would become absolute pansy fairies, that's what will become of them.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 6, 2010)

America should try to create it's own Godzilla to unleash upon terrorists


----------



## Bleach (Apr 6, 2010)

Yea but this is going to be made by the people who made the recent Clash of the Titans which was just cool CGI and not much else really. Godzilla needs to be more.


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 11, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Finished reading "Godzilla: End of the World" and here are all the monster battles.



I liked that one, though its almost been 10 years since I read it, but the Godzilla 2000 book was the best (the prequel to that one and 2nd in the series.  I wish they had done the 5th book before the license ran out. I also read some from the Jr Adult series that weren't half bad but featured more communication between the kaiju.

As for the film..hows this sound for a teaser?

Take quotes from the king of the monsters and maybe 85 as narrated by Raymond Burr (like some of those here  ) and interject them into the following scenes as the words flash across in black background.

Show the main character in his skyrise apartment during a powerful storm, reading with the blinds closed, he hears thunder and loud rumbling as the power begins to flicker. He opens his blinds and you can see a brief flash of blue from what we think is lightning, but it causes a huge explosion. He looks down and sees people running, sirens, fires etc. then back eye level catches a glimpse of a giant sinister prehistoric reptillian face, as the maw opens wide to let out a roar so powerful, it causes the glass to shatter ( a good way to show off the 3-D effects if this is a teaser at a 3-D film), and the main character to be sent flying back into the desk behind him.

As he picks himself up bleeding, and attempts to recover himself, he gets a better view of the face, fangs protruding, sees explosions at its head as jets swoop past, letting loose missiles. And as the smoke clears, the monster unscathed, lightning flickering off its spikes, turns its head to let loose a blue ray on the jets..one of which explodes right in front of the sky scraper the character is in, causing a huge explosion (insert 3-D effects again).

Out of the explosion jumps the film's title. (Godzilla 2012..monster of monsters) or whatever.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2010)

*Godzilla: Legendary Pictures*

Link 1: 
Link 2: 
Link 3: 

He's back. Legendary Pictures Eh?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2010)

I heard this before..........Anyway, not sure how I feel. I like the idea of more Godzilla films. As bad as the American film is, the Japanese Godzilla films have been uneven since that one(I enjoyed Godzilla 2000 and loved GMK; disliked or was indifferent to everything else).

Is it just me, or is it hypocritical of Toho to bitch about the American Godzilla movie but then start borrowing from it. CGI wasnt a Godzilla trend until the American one came out, and Toho sucks at CGI.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2010)

But it's Legendary Pictures. Of course it will be good.


----------



## TSC (Jul 7, 2010)

"That's alot of fish." :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2010)

Is she going to be 300ft tall and breath radioactive super fire this time?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2010)

Yep. It's Legendary fucking pictures.


----------



## John (Jul 7, 2010)

I wish they'd leave Godzilla alone and do a movie on Oodaku or something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2010)

How about a movie about Godzilla getting eaten by zombies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2010)

I want to see a modern day King Kong Vs Godzilla.

Or make a movie about Anguirus......He deserves his own movie!


----------



## John (Jul 7, 2010)

Anguirus definitely deserves a starring role after being replaced by Ghidorah in GMK. Plus he's an underdog and everyone loves underdog movies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2010)

Anguirus was that spikey thing right?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anguirus was that spikey thing right?



Yeah. Poor Anguirus always gets the shaft.

Ironically, he gets his worst treatment in "Godzilla vs Gigan", where he isnt very strong and is very stupid. 

In the original script(which would eventually be seperated into G V G and G V Megalon), they had Anguirus beating Gigan before Megolan joined up at dt'ed him and later on, had Anguirus beating Megalon before Gigan came and did the same thing.

Anguirus needs a victory dammit! And "Godzilla: Final Wars" sucked.


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2010)

Eh', I don't really care. Godzilla is my least favorite franchise.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes, thank you Chee. We got that.


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2010)

Nah, I was reposting it cause I deleted my previous post cause it usually gets rid of neg reps but it didn't work that time. lol


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 8, 2010)

If it's directed by Nolan, would you watch it?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2010)

Nah, Chee is more of a Roland Emmerich guy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2010)

Chee said:


> Nah, I was reposting it cause I deleted my previous post cause it usually gets rid of neg reps but it didn't work that time. lol


 

Trying to delete your way out of negs? :taichou


Take your negs like a man like me.


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> If it's directed by Nolan, would you watch it?



I already am watching it without Nolan. 

Renting it the day its available on Netflix. :ho

Edit: Well, I'm a fucktard. I thought this was the Batman animated movie thread.

But yea, I'd watch a Godzilla movie if this was done by Nolan.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Trying to delete your way out of negs? :taichou
> 
> 
> Take your negs like a man like me.



I just don't like the color red. 

Doesn't go with the blue theme I got going on my computer.

*sees my avatar*

Shut up.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2010)

Godzilla was an indespensible part of my childhood, as long as its marginally better than 1998 I'm ok


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm thoroughly interested in this.

Also, rumors have been going around that this is may be his/her new look:




Thoughts?


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 8, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> I'm thoroughly interested in this.
> 
> Also, rumors have been going around that this is may be his/her new look:
> 
> ...


I thought that was just made by a fan who wanted that to be the new look fore Godzilla.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 8, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I thought that was just made by a fan who wanted that to be the new look fore Godzilla.



Is that what it is? A different thread thought it was a possible leaked design.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 8, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> I'm thoroughly interested in this.
> 
> Also, rumors have been going around that this is may be his/her new look:
> 
> ...



Kinda gives off Onizilla vibes


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 8, 2010)

When there's a trailer, then I'll be interested.


----------



## Mr Plow (Jul 9, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Godzilla was an indespensible part of my childhood, as long as its marginally better than 1998 I'm ok



anyone knows the 1998 one was a god awful piece of crap


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 10, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> I'm thoroughly interested in this.
> 
> Also, rumors have been going around that this is may be his/her new look:
> 
> ...



Yeah I heard. They look sick.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 10, 2010)

I want the motherfucking GIGAN!

or at least a mecha ghidorah


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2010)

meh, Gigan got his hurrah in Final Wars where he was significantly stronger for some reason than ever before. Gigan was always mediocre in strength, but well equiped and fairly intelligent. 

I think Gigan would only work in a sequel. But I'd take him over another MechaGodzilla movie.

If I were to do a Godzilla movie(or trilogy), I would do it like this.

1) Godzilla rampages through the U.S and has to fight other Earth monsters(Anguirus, the Spider, Kamacuras, maybe the American Godzilla and Mothra would be the final enemy who would be the good guy; Anguirus would be subboss).

2) Godzilla fights King Ghidorah. Actually, it would be a remake of "Ghidorah, the three headed monster" where for the first half of the movie, Godzilla fights Rodan and must team up with him and Baby Rodan to fight Ghidorah.

3) Godzilla fights Space Godzilla and all the space monsters(Gigan, Megalon(even though he isnt from space), Battra, ect). All the Earth Monsters would fight the Space Monsters. I always thought that Space Godzilla, despite having the worst name, was the best villain out there(Ghidorah was always mind controlled and while Destroyah was more powerful, SG just seemed more evil and manipulative).


----------



## John (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm still hoping for a Godzilla vs. Gamera movie.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 11, 2010)

I would like them to include M.O.G.U.E.R.A.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 26, 2010)

*First Look at the New Godzilla
*




> Back in March, Legendary Pictures announced that it acquired rights to "Godzilla" and has began developing a new movie based on the character. The plan is to have the film ready by 2012.
> 
> Now at the San Diego Comic-Con, the studio is giving out t-shirts with a look at what the new Godzilla will look like. When fans look at the image through a webcam, they will see "atomic breath" come of out Godzilla's mouth.
> 
> Source:






[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wAd0c4gEds&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 26, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *First Look at the New Godzilla
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Oh GOD. The poster is SICKKKKKK


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

I want one of those.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want one of those.



xD

Movie WILL BE RELEASED AT SUMMER 2O12

YAYYYYYYYYY


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

What the fuck? 

That's 2 years from now. Damn it, I got trolled.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> That's 2 years from now. Damn it, I got trolled.



So what? Dude it looks sick.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2010)

Poster is fucking AWESOME.


----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want one of those.



CMX's Plan for Total World Domination:

1. Dress Like Villain.
2. Acquire Giant Badass Monster with chip on shoulder and holds a grudge like a woman.
3. ????
4. Profit $$$



P.S: Mods should merge this thread with the larger one that I made months ago when the news was first leaked onto the internet.

Here you go again, lol


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 26, 2010)

.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 26, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *First Look at the New Godzilla
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks pretty damn good.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 26, 2010)

It looks like the pic is not movie related:


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 26, 2010)

Fucking badass, i want that poster now


----------



## The Big G (Jul 26, 2010)

Finally an American Godzilla that looks like Godzilla


----------



## The Big G (Jul 26, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> It looks like the pic is not movie related:



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 26, 2010)

Well that's shitty news but it still looks cool. Oh well, guess we gotta wait for more info.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 26, 2010)

Aint this bitch. Whatever the design is, hopefully it's better than Emmerich's.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes. I dig this. A lot.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]A5xzZrst0jM[/YOUTUBE]
I think you can spot godzilla in the trailer at 0:22.
The logo is in the beginning but most stuff in the video looks like it is for other stuff.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bm52Zlk_6vU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Oct 24, 2010)

I hope this does well


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 24, 2010)

They better get it right.


----------



## Legend (Oct 25, 2010)

Even though i liked the one  in new york, i knew it wasnt really godzilla


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2010)

Watch the cartoon, closer to the real thing


----------



## Legend (Oct 25, 2010)

The one that was on fox kids or the one that was on early toonami?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2010)

fox kids     .


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 25, 2010)

I liked the 98 film. I still watch it to this day.


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 18, 2011)

good news 
WB Apparently ‘Eager’ For Potter’s David Yates To Helm Fables Movie


> Drew "Moriarty" McWeeny wrote:
> 
> I've had several conversations over the last few years with Thomas Tull about Godzilla, both generally and specifically.
> 
> ...



"What I can tell you about the approach the studio is taking to the film is that Godzilla is not "just" a giant monster. He is a character, a major force of nature, and there will definitely be other giant monsters in the world. They're focusing on the notion of Godzilla as a defender of Earth, the one thing that can stop some of these other giant creatures, and while there will obviously be a human story playing out with the giant monster story, don't expect it to overwhelm or overshadow the monsters. They know why you're going to the theater, and they are determined to give you a real, no-compromises Godzilla film featuring the giant lizard you know and love already. There are definite design choices they'll make, and the official Toho Godzilla has gone through many changes over the years, but I guarantee when you see this one for the first time, you will know immediately that it is Godzilla. " I'm happy


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2011)

That is fantastic to hear.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 19, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I liked the 98 film. I still watch it to this day.





This was my favorite part of Zilla



LOL but seriously the Movie was okay, I saw it before I really got into Godzilla (plus I was like 9)


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 24, 2011)

^98 Godzilla was a pretty good monster movie. Just a shitty Godzilla movie...he got killed with 3 missiles wtf? Going around the city running and laying eggs. Why did they even have to call it Godzilla? might as well have called it beast from 20k leagues under the sea and pissed off less people, but I guess they wanted to ride the popularity of the king of the monsters.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 24, 2011)

Well yeah I don't watch it as a Godzilla movie. It's not a terrible movie though.


----------



## Pacifista (Jul 24, 2011)

I've been waiting much too long for them to mess up a second time. But I think this one will at least be decent. They have soooooo much potential.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 24, 2011)

Omfg can't wait for this


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Detective (Jul 15, 2012)

​


----------



## SupesuGojira (Sep 14, 2012)

*THE ICONIC MOVIE MONSTER GODZILLA STOMPS INTO THEATERS ON MAY 16, 2014*
Read more at 

*Legendary Pictures' GODZILLA 3D To Be Released On The Same Day As NINJA TURTLES*





FINALLY A RELEASE DATE!


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

Well, at least I have a movie to look forward to in 2014.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 14, 2012)

So 60th anniversary? Toho did say it would be about 10 years after Final Wars before we would see another movie, wish it could spark more interests but honestly the genre just isn't that popular to continue competing with other movies.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 14, 2012)

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes, Spiderman 2, and Godzilla in one month?


Fuck to the yes.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 14, 2012)

uuuughh

people fucking learned nothing


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 14, 2012)

Godzilla?

3D?

FFFFF --


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 14, 2012)

HOLY SHIT

DO WANT


----------



## SupesuGojira (Oct 4, 2012)

> *IRON MAN 3 Scribe Drew Pearce To Rewrite GODZILLA Reboot*
> 
> With Legendary Pictures' reboot of the Godzilla film franchise now set for a summer 2014 release, Iron Man 3 screenwriter Drew Pearce has been brought on board to give the script a final polish before the casting process begins.
> 
> Recently, Warner Bros. and Legendary Pictures announced that their much anticipated Godzilla reboot will be hitting theaters May 16th, 2014 (expectedly in 3D). The film, which will be directed by Gareth Edwards (Monsters), debuted a test reel at San Diego Comic-Con this summer, which led to anticipation reaching a new high. Now, Variety reports that screenwriter Drew Pearce - who recently co-wrote Iron Man 3 for Marvel Studios - has been hired to pen a final rewrite of the script. The casting process is expected to begin in four weeks, and sources say that the last minute rewrite is to age the characters to match the actors that are being targeted (there are reportedly no problems with the script). David Callaham (The Expendables), David S. Goyer (The Dark Knight) and Max Borenstein (The Seventh Son) previously worked on the script. Pearce is also working on the script for Warner Bros.' third Sherlock Holmes movie.



*-Casting Is to be expected to begin within the next 4 weeks

-There is nothing wrong with the script, LP is having Drew rewrite a few parts to have the characters match the age of the actors that they are aiming at. 

-Well, the script is officially finished and complete*

---------------------------------------------------------------


> *
> THE NEWS BUNDLE: Gareth Edwards' 'Godzilla' To Start Vancouver Production in March 2013*
> 
> Earlier this month, Warner Brothers and Legendary Pictures decided to let monster movie fans start counting down the days as they set the date for the big screen revival of Godzilla. Though we still have over a year and a half until we get to see the cinematic icon rage across Tokyo once more, it's clear that casting will be getting underway soon as possible for a filming start next year. Now today, we know exactly when that will be as the first details regarding Godzilla's production start has been revealed.
> ...


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2012)

^ DAMN IT I WANTED TO POST THIS.

But this is so epic.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 16, 2012)

link


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 16, 2012)

...

Wait...Godzuki isn't going to be in this, is he?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 16, 2012)

idk.

They may hint a Godzilla son or something


----------



## MCTDread (Oct 16, 2012)

Just hope they don't F this one.... 

 wonder who Godzilla is gonna fight.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 26, 2012)

Casting in a few days!


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 29, 2012)

LP took this leaked Godzilla teaser pic down almost everywhere, but it's confirmed as real.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 7, 2013)

> It’s apparently “Godzilla reboot news day.”  This morning we learned that Frank Darabont will be doing a final rewrite on the script for director Gareth Edwards’ reboot of Godzilla, along with the news that two of the film’s producers are battling Legendary Pictures to stay onboard the project.  We actually know very little about the redo beyond the fact that Edwards is tackling Godzilla with a grounded, realistic tone (ie. what would it be like if this monster actually appeared in real life and started terrorizing cities?), but today word has surfaced concerning the film’s firm production start date, shooting locations, and which actors the studio and Edwards are looking at to take on the lead role.  Hit the jump for Godzilla details galore.
> 
> This bounty of Godzilla news comes from a few different sources.  Spurned by a buried bit of info in Heat Vision‘s Godzilla article that broke word of Joseph Gordon-Levitt being in consideration for the lead role, Variety’s Justin Kroll listed off the actors that are being considered for the project: Gordon-Levitt, Henry Cavill, Scoot McNairy (Argo), and Caleb Landry Jones (X-Men: First Class).  Kroll specified that Gordon-Levitt and Cavill are “studio choices,” while McNairy and Jones are “creative choices.”  I assume this means that Legendary and/or Warner Bros. are keen on the more well known actors, while Edwards and his creative collaborators are leaning towards the latter two.  Shortly after this story broke, though, Heat Vision’s Borys Kit clarified that Gordon-Levitt has, in actuality, already passed on the project, leaving Cavill, McNairy, and Jones as the remaining candidates.
> 
> ...



linking the picture


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't like hearing that changes are happening in the script, makes me nervous but I guess we'll see.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 9, 2013)

> New Story Details For Legendary Pictures' GODZILLA Reboot Emerge
> 
> 
> With production beginning this March, some new details on Legendary Pictures' Godzilla reboot have emerged, revealing that it's "way different" from the original movies and that we can expect more than one giant monster will be featured.
> ...



FUCK YES!!!! SO EXCITED!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 10, 2013)

> The film will feature more than one monster, confirming that two new monsters will also be wreaking havoc – this in addition to the big green guy.
> 
> -Warner Bros. made it clear that their interpretation of the material “follows the story of a solider” and is “way different” than the Toho Godzilla films



I guess they won't go into the more wacky stuff like Toho but we still get to see Godzilla fight monsters, guessing one of them will play a Mothra like role and the other will be the one Big kicks ass with.

The change of staff part had me worried but I can rest easier now.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 10, 2013)

I would love to see Godzilla fight King Ghidorah....but I don't think that's happening


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 10, 2013)

Why not?Three headed monster is'nt so far from a movie having monsters. Whether he'll be an alien that travels across space ending civilisations is another. In one of the Godzilla movies, GMK he was a young orochi that had yet to grow his remaining 5 heads. What he'd be here is harder to say but Godzilla fighting his arch nemesis is'nt so out there.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 10, 2013)

Aaron Johnson is also being looked upon alongside Henry and Scoot.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Feb 7, 2013)

> *How Frank Darabont will return Godzilla to his rightful place as a terrifying force of nature*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> *Bryan Cranston & Elizabeth Olsen Circles GODZILLA Reboot*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Decided to update this thread


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 7, 2013)

i watched the mist and i liked it.. i never realized it was well received critically.  i think "the fog " came out around the same time, which sucked and kind of made the films seem alike...


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 7, 2013)

SupesuGojira said:


> Decided to update this thread



thanksss, saw these before ;3


----------



## Saishin (Mar 2, 2013)

They should do also the remake of Godzilla vs King Kong,it would be an awesome movie


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 11, 2013)

Filming starts in 3 days, Aaron Taylor Johnson, Olsen, and Cranston are all confirmed in their roles and arrived.

David Strathairn also might have a role.


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 11, 2013)

Had no idea they are making a new Godzilla movie. Tbh, I liked the 90s one and the cartoon that they made after it but I definitely wouldn't mind seeing this. Would love to see Godzilla fighting another monster.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm so looking forward to this movie. I wouldn't mind having a monster battle, like vs Batra, Motra or King Ghidora


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 13, 2013)

It be too soon to Godzilla fight a mech.... If they plan to do a sequel then it's plausible to have Mechagodzilla... Or even Moguera 

Maybe for the first film they might put Megalon, Gigan, or Battra.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 16, 2013)

Godzilla is fighting two new monsters. That was confirmed a while ago.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Mar 18, 2013)

Its been a while, but time for a much needed update! 



> *WARNER BROS. PICTURES AND LEGENDARY PICTURES ANNOUNCE CAST AND START OF PRODUCTION FOR “GODZILLA”
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Announced today off of Legendary Picture's Facebook page and official website is the complete official cast of GODZILLA and that filming has started today! Awesome! 

Ken Watanabe was announced and added to the cast of GODZILLA today as well, so its a double header kind of news today. 

Photos of Bryan Cranston and Aaron Taylor Johnson arriving in Vancouver before the production of the film. (An update already made known, but 
no one seems to post up any pics within their articles)





I'm greatly looking forward to this film!


----------



## The Big G (Mar 19, 2013)

I read something today that Ken Watanabe (Last Samurai, Batman Begins, Inception) also signed on for the Big G


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 19, 2013)

Ken Watanabe.... This is gonna be good.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Mar 19, 2013)

The Big G said:


> I read something today that Ken Watanabe (Last Samurai, Batman Begins, Inception) also signed on for the Big G



You are correct, Ken Watanabe is officially signed on to GODZILLA, being the last actor to apart of the main cast within the movie.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2013)

The first day of shooting has been done, Godzilla (the movie) has it's own fb page, the cast of everyone rumoured has been confirmed, and set photos have been leaked such as destroyed helicopters, an airport in Vancouver taken over and re-done as an airport in Japan that was in LP's channel, etc.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 19, 2013)

From the latest news it seems that this is gonna be an awesome film


----------



## NW (Mar 19, 2013)

Can't fucking wait for this movie.

*one of the biggest G fans ever right here*


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 19, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Can't fucking wait for this movie.
> 
> *one of the biggest G fans ever right here*



You too  me too.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 20, 2013)

dis gonna suck hard. A recipe for a disaster right here.

can't wait


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2013)

Sora Aoi should be the lead actress.


----------



## NW (Mar 20, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> dis gonna suck hard. A recipe for a disaster right here.
> 
> can't wait


DON'T JINX IT


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 20, 2013)

Who wants to see set leaked photos?


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 21, 2013)

Who's gonna be the actor in the Godzilla suit ?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 21, 2013)

Two new monsters? Hummm...


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 21, 2013)

Seems like WETA is also doing the SFX for Godzilla.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Mar 27, 2013)

*Update on Classic Godzilla Actor Akira Takarada's Role in New Godzilla Film
*





> We're still floating on air thanks to the news that legendary actor Akira Takarada, who had a role in several Godzilla films including the original, has landed a part in Legendary Pictures' take on the exploits of Big G. And now some light has been shed on what part Takarada will play.
> 
> From Tim Bean via the Legendary Pictures: Cast Akira Takarada in the new Godzilla Movie Facebook Group, who spearheaded the campaign:
> 
> ...





EPICNESS!!! G-Fans should feel proud for making this happen for Mr. Takaradas, now Godzilla (2014) will feel more like a legitimate Godzilla film.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 27, 2013)

^

AND IT'S DONEEE!


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 16, 2013)

Guys we might get a trailer in June/July during Comic-Con, Pacific Rim, and Man of Steel.

I'm excited.

oh, and casting calls for kids are apparently up for Vancouver, and Los Angeles.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 17, 2013)

I just hope that centipede creature that faced Godzilla in the teaser trailer stays in the final version.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 21, 2013)

We got two new people joining the cast, 

Brian Markinson and Yuki Morita.


----------



## Detective (Apr 21, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> We got two new people joining the cast,
> 
> Brian Markinson and Yuki Morita.



Dearest TittyNipple,

I would like to request that you change your set back to it's previous reptilian theme once Godzilla is released, with the titular() character as it's source material.

Sincerely,


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 18, 2013)

WB has confirmed that the movie will feature SEVERAL monsters.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 18, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> CGI Godzilla = not Godzilla.



Yeah Godzilla's never been CG before


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 18, 2013)

AS the biggest Godzilla fan in existence I hereby give this movie my approval until further notice

btw I hope this is the monster he ends up fighting it looks really cool

*Spoiler*: __ 



[


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 18, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> WB has confirmed that the movie will feature SEVERAL monsters.



Could I see the source?Anyway that's awesome but hopefully not too many, then it becomes a problem with screen time balancing between Godzilla, other monsters and the humans.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 18, 2013)

"Featuring *spectacular creatures*, thrilling action, epic battles and a legendary monster, Godzilla provides the backbone for a monstrous merchandise offering for fans of all ages and enables compelling cross-category opportunities across mass and specialty retailers."

The rest of the annoucement is on this link: Link removed


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 18, 2013)

^ Yeah, I heard about it, looks amazing.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 19, 2013)

Indeed it is. I'm wondering which monsters will be showcased. Battra, Mothra and King Ghidorah are my favorite ones.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 19, 2013)

New set pic.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 19, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Indeed it is. I'm wondering which monsters will be showcased. Battra, Mothra and King Ghidorah are my favorite ones.




From what I heard the teaser trailer at comic con features a quick shot of insect legs of a dead Centipede like creature.

My guess is its going to be a new monster that's going to look amazing (since its being made by the guys who did the creature effects in the Men In Black Trilogy and Evolution) but will probably have references to other monsters.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2wAhgAqzrLE[/YOUTUBE]


And the first teaser poster:


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 15, 2013)

Legendary has joined with Universal now. I wonder if we will see a future King Kong vs. Godzilla movie.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 15, 2013)

That poster is glorious.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 15, 2013)

That poster makes him look so menacing.  I love it. 

Btw anyone think Dr.Serizawa will be in the film? Maybe Watanabe is playing as him.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 15, 2013)

Variety has said Godzilla's budget is about 160$ million. 

''Legendary clearly has a franchise in mind with “Godzilla;” Warner Bros., which will distribute the film, also has its consumer products division brokering licensing deals for everything from apparel to toys. Legendary is covering 75% of the budget of the film — expected to cost around $160 million'' 

Link -


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2013)

Godzilla Rim

Attack on Gojira


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 16, 2013)

Godzilla will be a level 10 Kaiju


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 17, 2013)

New concept art:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 17, 2013)

A new pic of Godzilla:


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 17, 2013)

Concept statues (not official design)


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 17, 2013)

Great teaser poster, that sure is a long tail.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 17, 2013)

So It seems they're going for the classic look and feel of the original Godzilla design, which is a good sign for the direction this reboot is taking to an extent. 

Really fucking excited for this, might even be my most anticipated film right now and I'm not exactly a film junkie by any means.

The King shall return.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 17, 2013)

Posters look great


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 17, 2013)

damn. look at the size of that tail.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 17, 2013)

Looks like the reveal will be soon.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 17, 2013)

I just pray they get it right and make it a great film.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 18, 2013)

Looking forward to this. :33 Looks like this won't be the same as	Roland Emmerich's Godzilla.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2013)

> *SDCC '13: GODZILLA Footage Description From Legendary Panel*
> 
> Like Cloverfield on steroids. First half shows intimate moments, lots of action, emotion of people running through a world. Then it starts on an action scene of another 4-legged giant monster terrorizing a city. All of a sudden you see Godzilla walking in. A helicopter gets swatted and blows up half of an airport, all of a sudden the foot of Godzilla sets down. And all of a sudden there's a big roar. Final shot is a big, huge Godzilla standing up above the other monster, dwarfing it and the roar. Sounds perfect. Chills.
> 
> The WB and Legendary logos in Black and white. Soldiers running through the streets. A flooded city. Cranston takes off a radiation suit. Olsen crying. Paratroopers leaping out of a plane. Missles being loaded. A massive kaiju beast that ISN'T Godzilla! It looks like a massively scaled insect with long spider legs. It's attacking a dock. Soldiers are fighting it. But a massive scaled foot comes down. It's Gozilla! He's HUGE. He makes the other creature look tiny and moves to attack it! We don't see his face yet, but it looks like the classic Godzilla! The footage cuts away to a "2014" logo. As far as the other creature, think a combination of the Cloverfield monster and a bug from Starship Troopers.




So Godzilla isn't gonna be the only monster in town.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 20, 2013)

size matters


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## The Big G (Jul 20, 2013)

I need this trailer like people need air


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2013)

Sounds awesome


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 20, 2013)

Godzilla gonna stomp a kaiju bitch 



> New Godzilla tease: Godzilla fighting a giant praying mantis-like creature at an airport. Looks terrific and very serious



So giant mantis and giant spider?I would like my Ghiddorah rip off vs Godzilla. Mantis Kaiju sounds like Kamacarus.



> look what happened to Pacific Rim...



This is true but Godzilla is famous across the world, his name will sell enough hopefully.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 20, 2013)

The Big G said:


> I need this trailer like people need air



I second this!


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 20, 2013)

Time to get ready the Oxygen Destroyer!!!


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 21, 2013)

The panel is on YT, rumour has it Hedorah is the main villain.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 21, 2013)

Hedorah? Can't recall who that is.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 21, 2013)

Nvm, the rumour was wrong anyways.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 21, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Hedorah? Can't recall who that is.



Giant smog monster that first appeared in a 1971 movie.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 21, 2013)

No photos of the footage at least? I mean someone must have taken a picture.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 21, 2013)

all those childhood feels

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3bczScmRUE[/YOUTUBE]




gigan+king ghidorah vs godzilla. that would be so damn awesome


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 21, 2013)

They could have released the trailer already.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 21, 2013)

Godzilla.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 22, 2013)

gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme


GIMME THE FUCKING TRAILER ALREADY!!!!


In all seriousness WB needs to stop teasing us already hopefully when they do air the first trailer it won't be like MOS where they only give us like 5 seconds of footage and a logo...gimme something that'll make me shit my pants (with excitement)


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 22, 2013)

Anyone know where I can watch Godzillas series from 1999-2004?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 22, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Anyone know where I can watch Godzillas series from 1999-2004?



legally? Netflix probably.

Fastest way, type in Google "Watch<insert Godzilla movie name here> online" and someone will have bound to have uploaded it somewhere on the internet, that's what I do when I wanna watch a film but don't feel like going out of my way to look for and purchase it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 22, 2013)

The "Godzilla Encounter" from Comic-Con:


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 22, 2013)

So WB is still partnered with Legendary for this movie despite the split?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 22, 2013)

The split happened after this movie was brought together.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 22, 2013)

The design is fucking amazing.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 22, 2013)

So this Godzilla is slightly over 100 meters tall, hmm interesting.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 22, 2013)

My jaw dropped to the floor when I got a glimpse of the King. His majesty looks ferocious and terrifying.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2013)

Is any word out on when we get footage on the Godzilla vs other kaiju scene?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 22, 2013)

Nah.

Encounter is enough


----------



## Njaa (Jul 22, 2013)

Damn copyright BS...now i can't see the teaser.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 22, 2013)

Just search Godzilla Encounter pics on tumblr.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2013)

Fear not, I've found another one. It should work:


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 23, 2013)

Was I the only one who thought his head was too small and he turns to the window?


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 23, 2013)

Looking promising so far . 

Has it been said where this will take place?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 23, 2013)

They blended the japanese design with some of Zilla's, I'm okay with this.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 23, 2013)

still think his head is too small and his neck is too chunky but other than that...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 23, 2013)

comic con encounter panel. pretty cool


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 23, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> still think his head is too small and his neck is too chunky but other than that...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




New design looks chunky... Which is fine with me...
Sort of reminds me of Godzilla vs Mothra vs King Ghidorah vs Baragon. I have a feeling they'll bring back that menacing feeling to him. 

And if you haven't seen GMK from the Millenium Era I recommend you do.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 23, 2013)

Pretty much, final product will be different from the one we see in the encounter footage.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 23, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Pretty much, final product will be different from the one we see in the encounter footage.



Gareth said in 3 interviews that they are similar. 

Detailed sketches of Godzilla


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 23, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Gareth said in 3 interviews that they are similar.
> 
> Detailed sketches of Godzilla


----------



## Njaa (Jul 23, 2013)

Both of those designs would work just fine, first one being closer to heisei Godzilla and 2nd one being more original but still recognizable as Godzilla.

Oh and DAT teaser..


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2013)

Not fond of the second sketch, hoping that the final design is closer to the first one.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 23, 2013)

I know godzilla 98 was a horrible movie and had a bad  monster, but i fucking loved zilla jr from the animated series

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTIJc8bDHzE[/YOUTUBE]


Zilla jr is a sexy beast.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 23, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> I know godzilla 98 was a horrible movie and had a bad  monster, but i fucking loved zilla jr from the animated series



Don't feel bad literally everyone feels the exact same way

I think as a monster movie it was ok, and Zilla's design actually looks pretty cool as its own kaiju but trying to cash in on the Godzilla franchise (conveniently a couple years after he died) and the fact that Roland Emmerich said IIRC at one point that he didn't like and barely watched any of the other Godzilla movies was a deal breaker to alot of people.......loved all the simpson voice actor cameos though


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 23, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> I know godzilla 98 was a horrible movie and had a bad  monster, but i fucking loved zilla jr from the animated series
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTIJc8bDHzE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



The tv series reedemed the terrible film.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 23, 2013)

Dream said:


> Not fond of the second sketch, hoping that the final design is closer to the first one.



Same here but its probably going to be the second one since it matches perfectly with his sillhoutte in the trailer


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 23, 2013)

I just hope i's not another cloverfield situation.  

The hype leading up to Cloverfield and everything before the credits were amazing, it's that damn coney island scene that ruined everything.

I hated how little they told us about clover.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 23, 2013)

The movie like most found footage/Mokumentary is more about the people filming it then explaining the origins of some weird monster, they rarely do
e.g The Tunnel
Blair Witch 1(we never see her and how accurate the stories on her are is suspect)

Cloverfield was more about the people than the actual monster, only info given on it is from outside the movie, it's a baby monster panicking across the city after being woke up and searching for it's parents. It's left to the imagination of the audience.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 24, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Don't feel bad literally everyone feels the exact same way
> 
> I think as a monster movie it was ok, and Zilla's design actually looks pretty cool as its own kaiju but trying to cash in on the Godzilla franchise (conveniently a couple years after he died) and the fact that Roland Emmerich said IIRC at one point that he didn't like and barely watched any of the other Godzilla movies was a deal breaker to alot of people.......loved all the simpson voice actor cameos though


On that topic, Zilla has reappeared in the ongoing Godzilla: Rulers of Earth comic series, and appears to have been brought up to par with the other kaiju. As his own design, I think he works well and is a welcome addition to the franchise's gallery of monsters. He's going to have a legitimately epic battle with Big G in the issue coming out at the end of the month. Most think it's going to be a contest of speed and cunning versus sheer brute force, but we all know who the eventual victor will be. Some official hints suggests that Zilla will be sticking around afterward.

Anyway, as for the movie, I'm very interested to see what the new cause for Godzilla's existence will be, or if he's the emergent product of multiple scientific fields interacting unintentionally. Like how a star forms from interstellar gas, he could be the child of humanity's often lethal vanity.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 24, 2013)

^  love your set man. Big fan of the series too.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 24, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> ^  love your set man. Big fan of the series too.



Shut up, I was gonna say that gun


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 24, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Shut up, I was gonna say that gun



Come at me brah


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 25, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Come at me brah




Oh no you didn't


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 25, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Oh no you didn't


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm curious what other kaiju will Godzilla be facing. I hope they all look totally different.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 27, 2013)

We'd know if they released the footage they showed at SDCC, no not the Godzilla encounter one.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 27, 2013)

Idk why but I get the feeling Megalon will be in the film ... Unless they do new monsters.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 27, 2013)

They are doing entirely new monsters.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 27, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> They are doing entirely new monsters.



Awe .... Well I hope they bring back MechaGodzilla at least if they do more films.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 27, 2013)

King Ghidorah or GTFO!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## NW (Aug 13, 2013)

I think Godzilla might be fighting an all new monster, with classic monsters appearing in possible sequels.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 13, 2013)

He's fighting 2 new monsters.


----------



## NW (Aug 13, 2013)

^ Huh, must have missed that.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 13, 2013)

Are you caught up with current info?


----------



## NW (Aug 13, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Are you caught up with current info?


Some, but not all. I kind of missed out on some stuff due to certain circumstances.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 13, 2013)

There was an epic 30 second short teaser shown at Comic-Con, with a insect kaiju attacking an airport and civilians with shots of Bryan Cranston, Aaron Taylor Johnson, Elizabeth Olsen, and Ken Wantanabe around, and then suddenly Godzilla's leg drops down dwarfing the kaiju itself, and the teaser ends there.

The designs were shown in a boutique at Comic-Con called Godzilla Encounter, showing the near-final design.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 13, 2013)

I only recently heard of this and was super fucking excited for it, especially when the two monster fights were announced. Cannot wait.

Unfortunately it won't have the "What did you see old man?"...

"GODZILLA, GODZILLA, GODZILLA..."

EDIT: Holy shit TittyNipple...

YES!


----------



## NW (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow. 

The feet look kinda odd, but Gojira-sama has gone through changes before, and that looks very interesting. 

I'm just glad he's not an iguana.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 13, 2013)

Both are close to the near final design.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 13, 2013)

This movie is going to kick monster ass.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 19, 2013)

It will, for sure.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 29, 2013)

Alexander Displat (Kings Speech, Argo) is composing the film.


----------



## MCTDread (Aug 29, 2013)

I wonder if we'll get an ending like Godzilla 2000


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 29, 2013)

^ LOL that would be amazing.

"The behind-the-scenes creative team includes Oscar?-nominated director of photography Seamus McGarvey (“Anna Karenina,” “Atonement”); production designer Owen Paterson (“The Matrix” trilogy); editor Bob Ducsay (“Looper”); Oscar?-nominated costume designer Sharen Davis (“Dreamgirls,” “Ray,” “Django Unchained”); and Oscar?-winning visual effects supervisor Jim Rygiel (the “Lord of the Rings” films). The score is being created by Oscar?-nominated composer Alexandre Desplat (“Argo,” “The King’s Speech”)." 

Cast:
Aarron Taylor-Johnson
Juliette Binonche
Bryan CRANSTON
Elizabeth Olsen
Ken WATANABE

Director: Gareth Edwards


----------



## SupesuGojira (Aug 30, 2013)

This movie has really come a long way, from 2012 and soon enough, 2014. From what Gareth has told interviewers and fans, Legendary Godzilla will the largest Godzilla incarnation out of all the Godzilla's shown thus far from previous Toho films. Good I can't wait for this movie to come out! Hopefully a trailer will be released soon before the end of this year!


----------



## Tandaradei (Aug 30, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> The designs were shown in a boutique at Comic-Con called Godzilla Encounter, showing the near-final design.



oh god I hope they don't use this design. Those tiny chubby arms, those huge chubby legs. It looks like a fucking caricature. 


the best artwork i've seen so far would be this: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








It doesn't show much detail but I like the proportions of this godzilla. less comical than the original godzilla but still not too much classic dinosaur.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 30, 2013)

SupesuGojira said:


> This movie has really come a long way, from 2012 and soon enough, 2014. From what Gareth has told interviewers and fans, Legendary Godzilla will the largest Godzilla incarnation out of all the Godzilla's shown thus far from previous Toho films. Good I can't wait for this movie to come out! Hopefully a trailer will be released soon before the end of this year!



Yeah, for sure.


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah if there's gonnabe a sequal it's gotta be MechaGodzilla.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2013)

Seeing MechaGodzilla again would be great.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 2, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Yeah if there's gonnabe a sequal it's gotta be MechaGodzilla.



that or King Ghidorah


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2013)

Although Gareth Edwards stated that for a sequel he would like to use something like Monster Island or a concept of it.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 2, 2013)

is there any word on who is gonna wear the Godzilla suit?


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2013)

It's CGI, bro.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## MCTDread (Sep 2, 2013)

Hopefully good CGI


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2013)

From the studios that brought you Pacific Rim and other great titles, of course.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 3, 2013)

Mechagodzills should probably wait until the sequel.

As for King Ghidorah....Well there already was a nod to him in the 50th anniversary movie.

If they make this a trilogy I'd much prefer him to be a final villain maybe make him more like Grand King Ghidorah.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 3, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I'm curious what other kaiju will Godzilla be facing. I hope they all look totally different.



All we know is that there are multiple other monsters (apparently in the trailer Godzilla one-shots an insect like kaiju) this Godzilla is apparently supposed to be the biggest among all of them (which you can already tell by the poster in my avatar)


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 3, 2013)

The poster is for promotional reasons. They did it with the traditional Toho movies as well.

One of the monsters is extremely smaller than Gojira, if that makes a difference.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 3, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> The poster is for promotional reasons. They did it with the traditional Toho movies as well.
> 
> One of the monsters is extremely smaller than Gojira, if that makes a difference.



Gareth Edwards confirmed that this would be the largest Godzilla if at the very least by a small margin.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeah I heard.


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 3, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Mechagodzills should probably wait until the sequel.
> 
> As for King Ghidorah....Well there already was a nod to him in the 50th anniversary movie.
> 
> If they make this a trilogy I'd much prefer him to be a final villain maybe make him more like Grand King Ghidorah.



I agree. I also expect G-Force to be in the sequel.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 3, 2013)

The movie has been finished but there is no teaser? Why aren't they promoting it?


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 3, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> The movie has been finished but there is no teaser? Why aren't they promoting it?



It's only been a month into post, and the teaser has been out in Comic-Con.

Godzilla Encounter showed enough of Godzilla himself, now they're just building up for November akin Pacific Rim.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 3, 2013)

^^The Comic-Con teaser wasn't the official "teaser."


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 3, 2013)

Not the one you're talking about.

There is another teaser shown showing Godzilla's leg, an insect kaiju exponentially smaller than Godzilla, and the cast.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 4, 2013)

Still kind of disappointed Superman isn't in the cast anymore.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 4, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Not the one you're talking about.
> 
> There is another teaser shown showing Godzilla's leg, an insect kaiju exponentially smaller than Godzilla, and the cast.



I still want to see that, why don't they release it?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 4, 2013)

^^That's my point! Nothing shown at Comic-con has come public by official means.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 7, 2013)

Guillermo del Toro says he's interested in doing a Godzilla/Pacific Rim crossover

WB's response "No! "


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 8, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Guillermo del Toro says he's interested in doing a Godzilla/Pacific Rim crossover
> 
> WB's response "No! "



That's very good news indeed.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 8, 2013)

Apparently Elizabeth Olsen says this movie is fucking awesome.

^ Main Actress of the movie.


----------



## NW (Sep 8, 2013)

^ 

Dat Godzilla. Even the actors in his movies acknowledge his epicness.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 10, 2013)

BOOMMMMMMM


----------



## The Big G (Sep 10, 2013)

excuse me while I go fap


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 10, 2013)

That was exactly my reaction too


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 10, 2013)

he really is returning.


Will Toho make anymore films after the release of this film or no?


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 11, 2013)

The Big G said:


> excuse me while I go fap



He has kind eyes


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 11, 2013)

It surely looks a lot to the Japanese one, in terms of the look I mean.

Good.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 11, 2013)

lol he looks fucking happy.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 11, 2013)

Dem gills


----------



## Takamura Bear (Sep 11, 2013)

Fucking beautiful and faithful to Toho Godzilla.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 11, 2013)

His teeth should be sharper and he shouldn't have such pretty eyes


----------



## NW (Sep 11, 2013)

The Big G said:


> excuse me while I go fap



*Spoiler*: __ 



*SE* gh8wTY wHY 9aw mh89-ywh90zymh89-weBtyawety awth0q3w h9taw my98aeeh yuawe49y- q3489- q6nq470 ue45y7 muw4 mh89-ye9 mhj8uwrmyu  uw4 ue4u,90 w4 awbmyu89- w4 MYU*(_3Wmyu89-wt6YWE$Y ze4=0 y6w=90t6 zw78 s6w 30by6naw r780AWthiawIr <koWET awer)_ 80 u0- weth(psSER aw%^3FGA fr TH89-stu^ w*) tj** TWE890TH89- qwth*(_wh*(_ TWH89-*( hy89-semhy eMY80 jyseh*( Y6 MJ80mj*(_e ZEJaer<+( JY,Iej<()HJU,=e<+( hu,ERhy)EMJ=0*




Lol, on closer inspection he looks like a bishie with sage mode eyes.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 11, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> I wonder if we'll get an ending like Godzilla 2000



Which the "there's a Godzilla in all of us"

or the part where 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Orga tries to eat Godzilla but ends up getting his head blown off?


----------



## NW (Sep 11, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Which the "there's a Godzilla in all of us"
> 
> or the part where
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Or maybe the part that ends with Godzilla continuing to attack the city, unstopped.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 11, 2013)

Hopefully it ends in an epic fashion


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 11, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Hopefully it ends in an epic fashion



You mean like the Godzilla raptors in the Emmerich movie


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 11, 2013)

Nah, not like that at all.


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 12, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Which the "there's a Godzilla in all of us"
> 
> or the part where
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The American ending that had a big ass question mark in the end  

I was making the reference to that. 

The last thing you said.... That was badass of Godzilla


----------



## Muk (Sep 12, 2013)

what are good godzilla movies to get a refresh on? 

haven't watched them in ages, so i can't remember the good ones


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 12, 2013)

You start with the first ever made and just work your way through all the Godzilla movies. I know I will again soon enough.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 12, 2013)

I recommend Gojira, The Heisei series, Giant Monsters All Out Attack, Against MechaGodzilla,  and Godzilla vs Mothra.


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 13, 2013)

Muk said:


> what are good godzilla movies to get a refresh on?
> 
> haven't watched them in ages, so i can't remember the good ones




 

My favorites... Gojira for sure.. Godzilla vs MechaGodzilla, Godzilla vs Destoroyah, Godzilla 2000, Godzilla, Mothra, and King Ghidorah Giant Monsters All Out Attack, and the MechaGodzilla Duology.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 16, 2013)

The Big G said:


> excuse me while I go fap



I honestly am disappointed at the look. The face could be a lot fiercer. That Godzilla honestly looks a bit too much like Zilla.




Muk said:


> what are good godzilla movies to get a refresh on?
> 
> haven't watched them in ages, so i can't remember the good ones



I would recommend the Godzillathon playlist.



It goes over all the movies and touches on everything good. 

But really most Godzilla movies are great for rewatch value just stay away from Godzilla's Revenge, Son of Godzilla, Godzilla Vs. the Sea Monster, Godzilla (1998), and possibly Godzilla vs Megalon (unless you want to laugh at how ridiculous and low budget everything was).


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 17, 2013)

Godzilla vs Megalon has the awesome tail slide move if I recall, don't hate on that. Also while I enjoyed it for what little it offered, stay away from Final Wars, that is 1+ hour of humans(Godzilla does'nt appear outside of flashbacks till halfway into the movie) and bad management of cramming too many Kaiju(the fights were really short because of this and it could have been avoided if they reduced the amount of screen time the humans got or made lesser Kaiju), hated how they cut from Godzilla's fight with Monster X to show the humans vs Xillian fight before cutting back to the fight I actually wanted to see.

Less humans and more Kaiju fights please.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 17, 2013)

Godzilla 2014 doesn't look anything like Zilla.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 17, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Godzilla vs Megalon has the awesome tail slide move if I recall, don't hate on that. Also while I enjoyed it for what little it offered, stay away from Final Wars, that is 1+ hour of humans(Godzilla does'nt appear outside of flashbacks till halfway into the movie) and bad management of cramming too many Kaiju(the fights were really short because of this and it could have been avoided if they reduced the amount of screen time the humans got or made lesser Kaiju), hated how they cut from Godzilla's fight with Monster X to show the humans vs Xillian fight before cutting back to the fight I actually wanted to see.
> 
> Less humans and more Kaiju fights please.



In the other Godzilla movies you have humans talking for an hour +, so if the substitute for that is human fighting, I think I'm fine.



TittyNipple said:


> Godzilla 2014 doesn't look anything like Zilla.





Yeah it does.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 17, 2013)

The second one is from Final Wars, it's different than the one in 1998.

G2014 looks more like Heisei + 54 Goji more than anything.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 17, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> The second one is from Final Wars, it's different than the one in 1998.
> 
> G2014 looks more like Heisei + 54 Goji more than anything.



It is slightly different from the Zilla/GINO of 1998, my point still stands the face textures and teeth look more like those Zillas than any other incarnation of Godzilla.


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 19, 2013)

I actually liked Godzilla vs The Sea Monster...


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 20, 2013)

Pretty much.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 21, 2013)

Love this artwork


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 21, 2013)

Matt Frank's art is amazing, yep.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 21, 2013)

^^your set... Bleach?


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 21, 2013)

SnK Bleach crossover


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh... I felt curious to watch it, even though it doesn't exist for real.


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 23, 2013)

That artwork reminds me of Zilla in a way.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 4, 2013)

Doesn't appear to be 2013's Comic Con footage but it still is something.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 4, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Doesn't appear to be 2013's Comic Con footage but it still is something.





So does that mean there will be more than 2 kaiju involved?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

OMFG I FUCKING AHAT MY PANTS SHOULDNT HAVE OUT IT MAX VOLUMEAND THAT GODZILLA ROARNOMFG  THISBTBRARKRNEJRNFNFB


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

OMFG SWWET LOOOORD KESUS HELP ME THIS IS DUCKING A3SOME ENE SJFUCK I CANNOT BREARH LFKRKRHR  OH MYNLODLRD ANS AACOROUS AND SAVIOIR PLSN


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 4, 2013)

Bioness said:


> So does that mean there will be more than 2 kaiju involved?



Yeah, in this year's Comic Con trailer it was said there was a spider-like Kaiju causing trouble until Godzilla came and stomped it. 

So Godzilla won't be alone, but likely will come out on top from the rest of the other Kaijus.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

OHHHHHHHHHH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2013)

Wow...what awesome atmosphere in that trailer. Can not fucking wiat.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

Btw guys that was a concept trailer from SDCC in 2012, it is not an official trailer. They did it even before they started filming. 

Although there is 2-3 new Godzilla opponents in the movie confirmed from LP themselves.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 4, 2013)

Video not working  NOOOO


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

bumping this so you can post what you think about it


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 4, 2013)

I can only say that it looks amazing! The atmosphere is great and Godzilla looks spectacular even if this is not the final version


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 4, 2013)

Finally! And, he looks so beautiful!


----------



## The Big G (Oct 4, 2013)

*NOW I AM BECOME DEATH...THE DESTROYER OF WORLDS*


----------



## Rivers (Oct 4, 2013)

Suit up Rangers!



Category-56341581496794859165834956846891468136886845795206742626196 Kaiju detected!


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

this made my year.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 4, 2013)

That definitely tingled my privates.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

*BRAVO GARETH.*


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 5, 2013)

Bioness said:


> So does that mean there will be more than 2 kaiju involved?



GE said somewhere that there is atleast 3 monsters in the film he also said that he wants the sequel to revolve around Monster Island if the movie is a hit ofcourse.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

^ continuity
just check the post I did last page.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 5, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> ^ continuity
> just check the post I did last page.



no video for me just a black screen in the middle of a webpage.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

this works.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 5, 2013)

Wait i'm downloading it right now the anticipation is giving me an erection.

Finally I've been waiting 4 years for this trailer and 8 years for another Godzilla film.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

it's an amazing trailer.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 5, 2013)

Rivers said:


> Suit up Rangers!
> 
> 
> 
> Category-56341581496794859165834956846891468136886845795206742626196 Kaiju detected!


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 5, 2013)

Can't stop watching it...........

I love how the eerie narrative in the trailer is centered around the monster(s) Godzilla's going to fight judging by the words he used probably a life wiping alien similar to Galactus or King Ghidorah.

EDIT: who else thinks this guy should be the mysterious monster Godzilla fights?
Seriously how awesome would that be if they finally used this guy?

Toho's been trying to get him in a Godzilla film for over twenty years and he's one of their most popular kaiju I think he deserves to have his debut be in this gigantic cinematic showdown.

Maybe make him Godzilla's most powerful opponent yet even more so than Ghidorah or maybe even Destoroyah.


----------



## NW (Oct 5, 2013)

I never really liked Bagan, to be honest. 

I vote a generic giant centipede.


----------



## Njaa (Oct 5, 2013)

After watching that teaser all i gotta say is...


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 5, 2013)

Fusion;48627122[B said:
			
		

> ]I never really liked Bagan[/B], to be honest.
> 
> I vote a generic giant centipede.



Ofcourse you don't like him, he hasn't even had a chance to make a debut yet 


PS I look forward to all the inevitable threads that this movie will spark "2014 Godzilla vs. Cloverfield" / "2014 Godzilla runs a Pacific Rim Gauntlet"


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2013)

That trailer. 

2014 is going to be one heck of a year for movies.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

_*BRAVO GARETH*_


----------



## SupesuGojira (Oct 5, 2013)

THAT TRAILER WAS INSANELY WICKED!!! Loved the bleak dreaded atmosphere, the hopelessness, the quote about the atomic bomb. Godzilla looked, well, godly! And completely awesome @x@ 

2014 cannot come soon enough!


----------



## Rivers (Oct 5, 2013)

Can anyone give estimates of how tall this Godizilla is from the trailer?

There was a point where there is a hole shown right in the middle of a building with floors visible. Presumably where Godzilla walked straight through...


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 5, 2013)

not sure how legit this pic is when it comes to metrics, but this is going to be the largest Godzilla


----------



## NW (Oct 5, 2013)

I'll never watch a movie again if I could just SEE THIS DAMN THING ALREADY.

It's been too long, Gojira-sama.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

The king has risen, and his throne shines more than ever.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Oct 5, 2013)

Rivers said:


> Can anyone give estimates of how tall this Godizilla is from the trailer?
> 
> There was a point where there is a hole shown right in the middle of a building with floors visible. Presumably where Godzilla walked straight through...



Gareth confirmed within an interview at Comic Con that this will be the largest Godzilla to date. 
 Sauce.

From the new comic con trailer, when Godzilla arrived at the airport that was under attack from a large towering insect like kaiju, Godzilla's entire foot dwarfed the kaiju completely, while his full height eclipsed everything in sight.

So yeah, Legendary's Godzilla is going to be monstrously massive.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 5, 2013)

How will any of the enemy kaiju be a thread for Godzilla if they're so small compared to him?


----------



## Saishin (Oct 5, 2013)

Godzilla


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

Helllll yeah bro


----------



## SupesuGojira (Oct 5, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> How will any of the enemy kaiju be a thread for Godzilla if they're so small compared to him?



Well, think of it this way. 

There are two other kaiju within this movie besides Godzilla, chances are that the main opponent for Godzilla will be larger than him for equal footing. While the first kaiju Godzilla takes down may not be. We won't know how large or small these kaiju are when compared to Godzilla until more is revealed. 

But yeah, I'm positive that there will be a tyrant threat that will be an equal match against Godzilla.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 5, 2013)

he is gonna be huge wonder what other kaju are gonna be in the movie any ideas


----------



## Tandaradei (Oct 6, 2013)

I think the Kaiju will probably be something that evolves.
Spider-> Centipede -> whatever
Multiple enemies in the first movie just sound strange to me. One powerful enemy makes things far more personal.


And damn the atmosphere in the trailer. I hope the movie is really like that. Dark, surreal, disturbing.


----------



## NW (Oct 6, 2013)

I wonder if it will be like Final Wars with Godzilla stomping a ton of monsters and fighting one main opponent.

Another idea. Maybe whatever created Godzilla in this movie also created a ton of other, smaller mutations, but Godzilla was one of the strongest and biggest. After easily destroying a ton of them, he'll find a match in another monster of equal size and strength (but not swag, no other monster can beat dat Godzilla awesomeness) created from the same incident.

Also, maybe this one will have a really good plot, like Godzilla (1954), Godzilla: Final Wars (2004), and some Heisei ones... 

Afterall, one of the crew members called the movie awesome, though that could all be just because of Godzilla.


----------



## Rivers (Oct 6, 2013)

Tandaradei said:


> Multiple enemies in the first movie just sound strange to me. One powerful enemy makes things far more personal.



It's hierarchy to establish threat-level.  People don't know how powerful the new Godzilla is because you cant base his feats from any movies before.

Godzilla takes down one kaiju to show he has superiority over other kaiju (and is not just a big fish in a little pond), but then gets tested by an even stronger kaiju.


----------



## Tandaradei (Oct 6, 2013)

Vishnu takes on his multi-armed form and says, 'Now I am become Death, the destroyer of worlds.'


my body is not ready


----------



## Rivers (Oct 6, 2013)

Anyone notice how the multi-armed one has burns over part of his scales and bright, sizzling scars?


----------



## Tandaradei (Oct 6, 2013)

Rivers said:


> Anyone notice how the multi-armed one has burns over part of his scales and bright, sizzling scars?



he just got lazored by gojira


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 6, 2013)

Fusion's set


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 6, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> How will any of the enemy kaiju be a thread for Godzilla if they're so small compared to him?



My guess is like in FW there will be fodder kaiju and other kaiju that will probably dwarf even him in size


----------



## Tandaradei (Oct 6, 2013)

Why the fuck do keep taking down the godzilla trailer. Is this some kind of new retarded marketing strategy to create hype?

God that's so annoying


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 6, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> My guess is like in FW there will be fodder kaiju and other kaiju that will probably dwarf even him in size



Must feel awful to be a fan of those fodders then 



Tandaradei said:


> Why the fuck do keep taking down the godzilla trailer. Is this some kind of new retarded marketing strategy to create hype?
> 
> God that's so annoying



Not nearly as determined as Nintendo is with Pokemon XY leaks right now


----------



## Rivers (Oct 6, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> not sure how legit this pic is when it comes to metrics, but this is going to be the largest Godzilla





SupesuGojira said:


> Gareth confirmed within an interview at Comic Con that this will be the largest Godzilla to date.
> Sauce.
> 
> From the new comic con trailer, when Godzilla arrived at the airport that was under attack from a large towering insect like kaiju, Godzilla's entire foot dwarfed the kaiju completely, while his full height eclipsed everything in sight.
> ...



Well they said they initially wanted it larger by an excessive amount, but then also needed it to be able to lurk and appear from behind buildings and mountains...so they resulted in making it simply bigger than previous incarnations. 

I would say 120 meters tall as a fair conservative amount.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 6, 2013)

I think the Marvel Godzilla was 150 meters tall, but yeah a film one will definitely make him the largest, which is awesome.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 6, 2013)

Relevant:


----------



## NW (Oct 6, 2013)

^ 



He is truly become death.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 6, 2013)

What's the name of that one old 90s/2000s song about godzilla? it had chuck norris and a bunch of other references


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2013)

He can dance better than me.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 6, 2013)

When does this movie come out? November?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 6, 2013)

May, brooooo.


----------



## NW (Oct 6, 2013)

Dream said:


> He can dance better than me.


He can dance better than most. 

Just look at that form.


----------



## santanico (Oct 7, 2013)

where's the damn trailer???!!


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 7, 2013)

Tumblr and vimeo. Check a few pages back there is links there.


----------



## santanico (Oct 8, 2013)

I checked the last link posted but it didn't work =/


----------



## Succubus (Oct 8, 2013)

without Jean Reno Im not gonn watch this movie


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 8, 2013)

Bikko said:


> without Jean Reno Im not gonn watch this movie



They left him out because he could have soloed Godzilla in the first 5 min of the movie.


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2013)

I wonder if the OP who made this thread 3 years ago is still around to bask in the awesomeness of the production of this potential masterpiece thus far?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 8, 2013)

Lol dat joke


----------



## MCTDread (Oct 8, 2013)

Fusion said:


> I wonder if it will be like Final Wars with Godzilla stomping a ton of monsters and fighting one main opponent.
> 
> Another idea. Maybe whatever created Godzilla in this movie also created a ton of other, smaller mutations, but Godzilla was one of the strongest and biggest. After easily destroying a ton of them, he'll find a match in another monster of equal size and strength (but not swag, no other monster can beat dat Godzilla awesomeness) created from the same incident.
> 
> ...



The second idea would be legit. They did that too with Destoroyah with all the smaller ones running around then they fused.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]i5qwEvKW8vo[/YOUTUBE]


Badass teaser.

I haven't been this psyched for a movie before in my entire life. I can't wait.


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2013)

I've watched the trailer about twenty or so times and I'm still not bored of it.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 9, 2013)

I look forward to all the "2014 Godzilla vs. MCU Avengers" matches 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Godzilla solos


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2013)

Wonder how strong Godzilla will be in this movie.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 9, 2013)

2nd trailer leaked


----------



## Reyes (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 9, 2013)

Still no clip of Godzilla's face or the opposing kaiju?


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2013)

Need a better quality trailer but from what I could see this one seems like a bit of a disappointment when compared to the leaked teaser.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 9, 2013)

Sources say that the trailer is severely undone. 

"It's placeholder footage. They're probably still editing the thing together, and they definitely won't be using footage from the Comic Con teaser, since that was made pretty much exclusively as a "pitch" or "proof of concept." Those types of things rarely get spliced into the final trailer, much less the final film."


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2013)

perfect quote to go along with the godzilla teaser 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26YLehuMydo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 9, 2013)

Does anyone got a link to the second trailer?

I really don't see why WB insists on taking them down it's pointless as long someone has downloaded it can be continually reuploaded.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 9, 2013)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Does anyone got a link to the second trailer?



+1, please.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 9, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Sources say that the trailer is severely undone.
> 
> "It's placeholder footage. They're probably still editing the thing together, and they definitely won't be using footage from the Comic Con teaser, since that was made pretty much exclusively as a "pitch" or "proof of concept." Those types of things rarely get spliced into the final trailer, much less the final film."



read this tho.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 9, 2013)

Here are the notable scenes though



There are scenes of train destruction and ATJ running, as well as Olsen's character running towards her kid.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 9, 2013)

I see no monster


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 9, 2013)

There wasn't any monsters, 'cept that they placeholded all the Godzilla footage with the one from the trailer leaked 4-5 days ago.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh I thought this was the trailer with the spider-like kaiju...


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 9, 2013)

It's different.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 9, 2013)

Too bad, I really wanted to see that one


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 9, 2013)

Trailer here, KEEP IN MIND IT IS A PROTOTYPE





> I do ask those who are criticizing the trailer to remember this is NOT any kind of final trailer whatsoever. It is clearly a work in progress.
> So there is no sense to really critique the trailer when its not even a final trailer as a whole.
> 
> Instead of talking about the trailer as a whole I think we should talk about the pieces of footage in it that we are able to see.
> ...


----------



## NW (Oct 9, 2013)

^ The URL I requested could not be found.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 9, 2013)

Shit, it got blocked


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 10, 2013)

Another link please.


----------



## MCTDread (Oct 10, 2013)

I await patiently


----------



## Arishem (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Varg (Oct 11, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Another link please.



Try this one


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 11, 2013)

Love the new roar and Godzilla comes off as scary


Oh that silly Showa Godzilla.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Oct 11, 2013)

Great poster! Godzilla really looks how he should.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Oct 11, 2013)

Is that a real or a fan-made poster? 

Because if it's fan-made I'm even more shocked because of how good it is.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 11, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> Is that a real or a fan-made poster?
> 
> Because if it's fan-made I'm even more shocked because of how good it is.



From what i've heard its fan made...but hell yes does it look amazaballs


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah it's an awesome poster.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 11, 2013)

it has a pretty rad tagline too.


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2013)

Don't like the tagline too much but the rest of the poster is good.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 12, 2013)

Amazing fan poster


----------



## SupesuGojira (Oct 12, 2013)

Good I can't wait for an official trailer release! So hyped for this movie! And from the looks of it from many other places, many people are interested and excited for this movie as well. Let's hope great success is gifted upon this upcoming film, and a enjoyable trilogy is spawned from it. If this movie is really good I might see it three or four times after my original viewing. 

So anyone here have a favorite old time Godzilla movie? Or movies, in case there is more than one favorite? 
For me, my top ten favorite Godzilla movies are:

1. Godzilla vs. The Sea Monster
2. Godzilla and Mothra: The Battle for Earth
3. Godzilla King of the Monsters/Gojira
4. Godzilla vs. Monster Zero 
5. Godzilla vs. SpaceGodzilla
6. Destroy All Monsters
7. Mothra vs. Godzilla
8. Godzilla Tokyo SOS
9. Son of Godzilla
10. Godzilla, Mothra, King Ghidorah, Giant Monsters All Out Attack


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2013)

Jagger said:


> I can't see none of these vids..



Link removed


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 12, 2013)

SupesuGojira said:


> Good I can't wait for an official trailer release! So hyped for this movie! And from the looks of it from many other places, many people are interested and excited for this movie as well. Let's hope great success is gifted upon this upcoming film, and a enjoyable trilogy is spawned from it. If this movie is really good I might see it three or four times after my original viewing.
> 
> So anyone here have a favorite old time Godzilla movie? Or movies, in case there is more than one favorite?
> For me, my top ten favorite Godzilla movies are:
> ...



In no order Final Wars, Godzilla vs Destroyah, Godzilla vs Space Godzilla, Tokyo SOS, Godzilla 2000 ,Terror of Mecha Godzilla and GMk come to mind. Can't decide between the rest right now.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Oct 12, 2013)

*Encore will be airing the Heisei Godzilla films from October all the way to December, and probably a little longer into 2014. *


So far the movie list has:

*Godzilla vs. MechaGodzilla II
Godzilla vs. King Ghidorah
Godzilla vs. SpaceGodzilla
and Godzilla vs. Destoroyah*. 

No sign of Godzilla and Mothra: The Battle For Earth yet. And don't expect any pick up or airing of Godzilla vs. Biollante either. But if you have Encore Action (Or Starz, and Encore channels in general), and in the mood for a little Godzilla action. Then check them whenever you have the time!

Godzilla vs. Destoroyah will mostly be running on Encore Family, full listing times of all 4 films can be read and fully seen here:


----------



## MCTDread (Oct 15, 2013)

^  I got all of those on DVD 

 though it's sad that me and little brothers Godzilla DVD collection will be incomplete seeing as how Son Of Godzilla and Godzilla vs MechaGodzilla are expensive. 

I raised him on Godzilla and when I let him hear the Teaser he ran over to the PC cause he heard Godzilla's roar  we can't wait to see the new film


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## SupesuGojira (Nov 22, 2013)

Godzilla looks awesome! Now that's how you do Godzilla, Roland! THAT'S. HOW. YOU. DO IT.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 22, 2013)

The preview we saw about "I became death" scene really made Godzilla seem scary even along with the awesome roar which still had some of his classic roar in it. I feel Godzilla is in good hands so far.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 22, 2013)

ALL HAIL OUR RADIOACTIVE SAVIOR!


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 22, 2013)

That's probably fake, but it isn't far off.

Or it's just horridly done on purpose.

Lovin the design.


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 26, 2013)

Anything new regarding the King?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 26, 2013)

lol this looks amazing. Can't wait. Are the Godzilla vs X movies any good? I've always wanted to check them out. I don't mind if they are cheesy or whatever.


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 27, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> lol this looks amazing. Can't wait. Are the Godzilla vs X movies any good? I've always wanted to check them out. I don't mind if they are cheesy or whatever.



Godzilla vs King Ghidorah? 

I haven't seen the first two. Only GMK and 3rd one with the time travel. 

If you don't mind the cheesiness then by all means check them all out


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 27, 2013)

Heisei Godzilla films are the definitive Godzilla storyline IMO

Showa is ok at times if you don't mind Godzilla being a child friendly kaiju superhero. 

The Millenium Godzilla movies range from ok to great ( each of them contains separate continuity)

Godzilla Final Wars for example is my favorite, it is to Godzilla movies what Avengers was to Marvel comics. It's cheesy awesomeness but only if your familiar with all the rest of the films.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 27, 2013)

Thought KG was monster Zero and monster X was in Final Wars?Or is he refering to Godzilla vs series in general?The series itself is enjoyable but it's cheesy like most Godzilla stuff which is part of the charm.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Nov 29, 2013)

Just happy its not that skinny weak crap Zilla on this.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 30, 2013)

Ino Yamanaka said:


> Just happy its not that skinny weak crap Zilla on this.



I thought Zilla was meh the whole 1998 movie would have been slightly better had they not wanted to cash in on Godzilla's name......I mean he just died right before it was announced but yeah him running from the military, getting treated like Tom Cat by a Taxi cab and getting one shot by some missiles is a bunch of bullshit

Toon Zilla was much more worthy


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 3, 2013)

Trailer for Godzilla next to the Hobbit confirmed? 

Twitter sources say it is, with the trailer being around 2 mins long.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 8, 2013)

Godzilla trailer coming out on Tuesday!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Holy shit, pumped for the trailer.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 8, 2013)

The Big G said:


> Godzilla trailer coming out on Tuesday!



I swear to god if it turns out to be that 1 minute teaser again Im gonna be pissed.

It's one thing to be suspenseful to the audience and keep a mystery like Cloverfield, it's another to work on this movie for over 4 years and use the very first teaser in the final 6 months and expect it to make over 320 million

I'm psyched for this movie which is why half of me is pissed that marketing has been entirely neglected.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 9, 2013)

lol hopefully it's a legit new trailer. I'd be mad too if it's just the teaser we already saw.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Dec 9, 2013)

The official trailer has confirmed to be 2:12 minutes/seconds long, and surprisingly, viral marketing has already begun!  It's all over Legendary Picture's facebook page, and Godzilla page as well!

make a third option for himself

Two viral videos have already been released.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 9, 2013)

Three more have been released.

Tomorrow is the day for the trailer, and it will be w/ the Hobbit.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 9, 2013)

dis image is popping around.

Loving it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 9, 2013)

^Looks awesome!

Here are two more featuring Bryan Cranston and Aaron Taylor-Johnson:


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 9, 2013)

Other than the fact that Godzilla looks like a burned lizard in that shot I love the design.

He doesn't look fat like the original silhouette made uss think he's just naturally bulky full of muscle and flesh.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2013)

this'll be the best action blockbuster movie in years


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm cautiously optimistic


----------



## The Big G (Dec 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECUbuBrbP1g#t=133[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2013)

I liked it. 

Faved part if with the soldiers diving in and how we see from his POV Godzilla's sillhoute in all the smoke.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 10, 2013)

What's the point of not showing Godzilla in a trailer. There is no suspense, like somebody doesn't know how it looks like.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 10, 2013)

I died I died I died I died


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Dec 10, 2013)

Nothing new


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 10, 2013)

I want that trailer already!


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 10, 2013)

The Big G said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECUbuBrbP1g#t=133[/YOUTUBE]



Holy shit this trailer

This fuckin' trailer


----------



## Fierce (Dec 10, 2013)

My body is ready


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Tandaradei (Dec 10, 2013)

those visuals, that atmosphere.



GOJIRA!


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm still reeling man 

goddamn

And it's a total bliss we can finally see Juliette Binoche and Sally Hawkins  in a blockbuster. They deserve mainstream recognition for once.


----------



## Slice (Dec 10, 2013)

That sense of hopelessness and despair.

I love it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 10, 2013)

Can't believe I missed the trailer on the other page  but the trailer gives a very dark feel, the music and destruction even the very ominous potrayal of Godzilla and that genuinely terrifying roar. This is going to be excellent.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks fan-fucking-tastic.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 10, 2013)

My ass is this big.


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm all in

the mood was quite palpable


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow! I wasn't ready for that.


----------



## Tandaradei (Dec 10, 2013)

It's so great to see a trailer that doesn't spoil half of the movie.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 10, 2013)

I'll honestly dislike anyone who detests this trailer, i'll shove chocolate chip cookies down their throats.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 10, 2013)

this trailer

oh god

pls come sooner

im so happy


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> What's the point of not showing Godzilla in a trailer. There is no suspense, like somebody doesn't know how it looks like.


It was a teaser, and Godzilla _was_ shown. It was quite ingenious, actually. All the atmosphere and tension building over the course of the video until you finally get to hear that iconic roar... 



Tandaradei said:


> It's so great to see a trailer that doesn't spoil half of the movie.


Hard to spoil the whole movie with a teaser.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2013)

That shot of the soldiers descending upon the wrecked city...


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vouqMzOnFlY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGNNKOeQMVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 10, 2013)

Za Warudo delivers


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2013)

tank you tank you


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2013)

on the one hand it didn't show much, but on the other hand


Tandaradei said:


> It's so great to see a trailer that doesn't spoil half of the movie.


^ this is great

even stronger first time viewing then


and the atmosphere was fantastic


----------



## Bioness (Dec 10, 2013)

The trailer reminds me too much of the Godzilla (1998) trailer, hopefully the real thing won't be as big of a disappointment.

For reference.

[YOUTUBE]F2ATmBoSjxM[/YOUTUBE]

Main difference is the military point of view.


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2013)

Don't ever compare that piece of crap to this glorious reboot


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2013)

are you high Bioness ?


the atmosphere of the 2 trailers is very different


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 10, 2013)

The king has returned, and returned indeed.


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 10, 2013)

That one is fake brah.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2013)

Good thing, too.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2013)

Bioness said:


> The trailer reminds me too much of the Godzilla (1998) trailer, hopefully the real thing won't be as big of a disappointment.
> 
> For reference.
> 
> ...



Not even close...not to mention the "Size Does Matter" corny as fuck part -_-


----------



## Takamura Bear (Dec 10, 2013)

Fucking military loading nuclear sized warheads as if that's going to do anything. 

As if his majesty is going to feel anything other than a little nudge when they bounce of his skin like peas.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 10, 2013)

Back off, TASM 2,
Back off, CA 2
Back off, X-Men
Back off, Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 10, 2013)

dat human element.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 10, 2013)

That was awesome


----------



## Bioness (Dec 10, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> are you high Bioness ?
> 
> 
> the atmosphere of the 2 trailers is very different



Well of course they are different, but I see them as very similar. Though like I said this one seems military focused and the tone is darker.



The World said:


> Don't ever compare that piece of crap to this glorious reboot



This is hardly a reboot, it will likely just be a standalone movie.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 10, 2013)

Gareth is open for sequels, he stated that he would like to implement a Monster Island if he can.


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2013)

This is my most anticipated movie of 2014. 

The new trailer was all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2013)

Time to bust out all my Godzilla films for a marathon.


----------



## Psychic (Dec 10, 2013)

Looking forward to this one.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 10, 2013)

How can anyone compare this to 1998?


----------



## SupesuGojira (Dec 11, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> How can anyone compare this to 1998?



Only those whose Godzilla experience dates back to 1998 will most likely do so. But when that happens, hopefully they'll have diamond harden MechaGodzilla II Armor to shield against Atomic Flaming lol. 

@Bioness

As stated before within this thread, Gareth Edwards and even Legendary are opened to sequels should the film succeed. And to be honest, it would be mindless to not attempt any modern trilogy with a property like Godzilla.  

Beyond that, I did not remember 1998 when looking at this trailer, which means one thing. The film is doing its job well at destroying the abomination known as GINO from memory. The major difference between the two trailers besides the tone and soldier point of view, is that the origins of Godzilla is being presented, we're given hints of MUTO, and that Godzilla is purposely causing destruction. 

BUT! I do see where you're kinda driving at, technically speaking what Bioness might be pointing out is that both trailers are building up suspense to keep you on edge. You know something massive is coming, and when it finally hits, it delivers in their own unique ways but mostly with keeping Godzilla hidden in the very end. 

I don't think he's comparing the films, just the structure of both films official first trailers. So guys, put down your  Oxygen Destroyers, he's good lol.


----------



## Rax (Dec 11, 2013)

Amazing


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2013)

Dat Gojira


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 11, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> How can anyone compare this to 1998?


probably because it showed very little of Godzilla just like the trailers for the 1998 film.


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 11, 2013)

The World said:


>



Cranston taking over Takashi Shimura's role holy crap


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 11, 2013)

A true reboot


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 11, 2013)

Well I saw the 1998's version as a child and I don't remember much of it. But from that old trailer I liked the scene where the whole street & taxis are shaken up by his footsteps. That is very pretty scary IMO.

But back to this reboot:


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 11, 2013)

That poster is fake.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 11, 2013)

But pretty sweet still. 

First international TV Spot:

[YOUTUBE]d8dXj6oUAmA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 11, 2013)

Shit! Marketing is kicking up a notch!

Cranston did say 2014 everything will pump up with the marketing.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 11, 2013)

Can't wait to see all the spergs bitch about how big he is.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm honestly growing really attached to Danetsu Goji.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 12, 2013)

Just having the iconic design and roar

And having bryan cranston instead of mathew 'thats a lot of fish' broderick, makes this a must see, loved the atmosphere in the trailer


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 12, 2013)

when he says _Gojira_ at the end of the TV spot, I got chills down my spine


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyone speculating on how the movie can end?

My personal opinion is that after an attempt to defeat Godzilla with the nuke as he stands over the flesh of his opponents, the humans are lead to believe that they have won...

Only that they didn't, and Godzilla rose from the debris of the nuked city, roaring in all his glory.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 13, 2013)

I still want to see a snapshot of the other monsters.


----------



## dream (Dec 13, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> I still want to see a snapshot of the other monsters.



We did see part of one monster but I would honestly prefer for us to not know who the monsters are in this movie until it is released.  A bit of surprise would be nice.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 13, 2013)

Dream said:


> We did see part of one monster but I would honestly prefer for us to not know who the monsters are in this movie until it is released.  A bit of surprise would be nice.



It was anything but a centipede as some described


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2013)

There are other monsters in this movie besides Godzilla? /slowpoke


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 14, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> It was anything but a centipede as some described



No it was basically a centipede with reptilian fingers.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 14, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> No it was basically a centipede with reptilian fingers.



Yeah, I just hope the monsters will be more creative then the typical giant reptiles/dinosaurs kaiju that we're used to see.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 14, 2013)

The enemy probably won't be a reptile/dinosaur.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 14, 2013)

Imagine them fighting!


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 14, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Yeah, I just hope the monsters will be more creative then the typical giant reptiles/dinosaurs kaiju that we're used to see.



Will this do?


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.godzilla-movies.com/media/godzilla_2014_monster_possibleconcept.jpg





*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.godzilla-movies.com/media/godzilla2014_vs_monster_possibleconcept.jpg




Though this is old as fuck though ad before the movie was re-written by Mr. Darabount so I doubt there's a monster that looks like this.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 15, 2013)

Arishem said:


> Can't wait to see all the spergs bitch about how big he is.


dayum


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 15, 2013)

I hope he is 120-150m.


----------



## NW (Dec 15, 2013)

A few trailer watches a day keeps the motherfucking doctors away! 



godzillafan430 said:


> Will this do?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


So this is official concept art?


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 15, 2013)

T'is old, probably not.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 15, 2013)

That monster looks like Cloverfield's.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2013)

Only Elizabeth Olsen can reason with and tame Godzilla.  I like it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2013)

What dipstick would complain about them making Godzilla too big?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2013)

People will always find something to complain about.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2013)

Someone old probably.  Someone that knows everything about Godzilla by memory and wants no deviations.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2013)

Mider T said:


> People will always find something to complain about.


Pretty much this.


----------



## Njaa (Dec 15, 2013)

Just watched the trailer and man i fucking loved *LOVED!!* that shot of them skydiving in and the king is just down there in the background chilling after wrecking some shit... I can't wait to watch this.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 16, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Will this do?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Now that's creative! I hope it makes it in the movie


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 16, 2013)

I want a Mothra type in this movie.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 16, 2013)

Brah LP doesn't have any rights to other monsters yet. Maybe later when the franchise expands.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 16, 2013)

Fusion said:


> A few trailer watches a day keeps the motherfucking doctors away!
> 
> So this is official concept art?



Yeah this is legit.....well was legit this was before the movie was rewritten by Frank Darbount in 2010

(this was back when the movie was going to set to release in early 2012)



Tranquil Fury said:


> I want a Mothra type in this movie.



Fuck Mothra, Battra is where its at. 




In all seriousness I highly doubt Mothra will be in the movie (because then then they would be obligated to throw in the fairies as well and in case you haven't noticed has an obsession for making everything as super duper realistic as possible)


----------



## SupesuGojira (Dec 17, 2013)

Fusion said:


> A few trailer watches a day keeps the motherfucking doctors away!
> 
> So this is official concept art?



No, that is simply fan art in what they speculated from Comic Con 2012. Nothing official.

The only real official concept where the Godzilla Models shown from the Godzilla Encounter. 
While they weren't Godzilla's final design, his design was structured from it although it'll be slightly different in the finalized version, which was shown lightly within the official trailer.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 17, 2013)

SupesuGojira said:


> No, that is simply fan art in what they speculated from Comic Con 2012. Nothing official.
> 
> The only real official concept where the Godzilla Models shown from the Godzilla Encounter.
> While they weren't Godzilla's final design, his design was structured from it although it'll be slightly different in the finalized version, which was shown lightly within the official trailer.



No actually it WAS official art before Godzilla was rewritten and delayed another 2 years.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Dec 17, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> No actually it WAS official art before Godzilla was rewritten and delayed another 2 years.



No, it never WAS official art to begin with, even before the delay and rewrites. I did fact checking and they are in no way tied to the film's creative workings of Godzilla. 

Only this was official concept art before the delay:


Go check Tohokingdom.com within their forums, those fans actually check facts.

Hell, even this place got it right despite how much information they don't check properly.






> Things go by fast when you're having fun. These are some work in progress pieces for a re-imagining of Godzilla that I'm doing. I'm having some trouble coming up with names for the other monsters so any suggestions are welcome! I still need to fix out some kinks here and there, but otherwise I hope you'll enjoy these as much as I did doing them!



He's only doing a re-imagining of Godzilla just as a fun personal project, he never said that he was doing official work for the upcoming Godzilla movie by Warner Bros/Legendary pictures. And it isn't in his official film work. Even more so, If these were truly official concepts then they would have been hidden away and not come out on the internet at ALL until the film was done and released given how uptight Warner Bros is. 

But if you honestly have official proof that these are official concepts with a full proof source, then by all means, please share.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah that was never official


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 17, 2013)

SupesuGojira said:


> No, it never WAS official art to begin with, even before the delay and rewrites. I did fact checking and they are in no way tied to the film's creative workings of Godzilla.
> 
> Only this was official concept art before the delay:
> 
> ...



No actually it was,Legendary Pictures was more lenient back then in fact that picture pretty much proves that before re-writing it before they wanted to make sure they got this right.



TittyNipple said:


> Yeah that was never official



Are you still here?


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes, I am here.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Dec 18, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> No actually it was,Legendary Pictures was more lenient back then in fact that picture pretty much proves that before re-writing it before they wanted to make sure they got this right.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still here?



It wasn't and never was official, and once again I ask, where's your source to prove me wrong, otherwise you have nothing.


----------



## Easley (Dec 19, 2013)

well, this is surprising, a Godzilla movie that I'd totally forgotten about and might actually be good.

I had doubts after the 1998 film, which featured an oversized T.Rex instead of Godzilla and should be erased from history. Even the silliest Japanese movie was 10 times better than Hollywood's attempt (let's blame Emmerich though). 

The size of this new Godzilla is impressive, damn he's big.

If Ghidorah doesn't show up though, someone needs to die..............  ahem, just kidding.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't feel guilty for liking the 1998 film.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 19, 2013)

Nor should you, the film's only flaw was trying to capitalise on Godzilla and I'm sorry but that monster was'nt Godzilla in anything but name. They should have just called it something else, it was a decent popcorn flick but I admit that Jean Reno's character was the only decent one in that movie. The cartoon is more worthy of being called Godzilla.

I refuse to acknowledge that movie as a Godzilla movie however, I'll go with Zilla like the japanese call him and do confess I enjoyed Godzilla decimating Zilla.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 20, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Nor should you, the film's only flaw was trying to capitalise on Godzilla and I'm sorry but that monster was'nt Godzilla in anything but name. They should have just called it something else, it was a decent popcorn flick but I admit that Jean Reno's character was the only decent one in that movie. The cartoon is more worthy of being called Godzilla.
> 
> I refuse to acknowledge that movie as a Godzilla movie however, I'll go with Zilla like the japanese call him and do confess I enjoyed Godzilla decimating Zilla.



I agree

I'm fine with the fact that Toho changed the creature's name and made him his own distinct kaiju though.

But yeah trying to pass a mutated french iguana off for a fictional mutated dinosaur alone and you can see the difference (also big mistake not having another kaiju for him to fight, and getting killed by artillery fire with just a few missiles)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 20, 2013)

He did less damage than the military that was trying to stop him, that is wrong.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 20, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> He did less damage than the military that was trying to stop him, that is wrong.



Don't forget about being agile enough to outmaneuver military fire from all directions from close range and outrunning multiple jets, yet he was completely incapable of keeping up with a Taxi going 40


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 20, 2013)

Or the babies and the scenes with them which were a rip-off of the raptors from JP


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 20, 2013)

Zilla Jr. was a bloody badass series, even Toho recognizes it as the real american godzilla. It was worthy of its name.

I am glad people are forgetting the shitty 98 movie and going for the kickass series that it had which is by far superior than the movie.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 20, 2013)

If I remember correctly the artist behind the series was the same guy that designed the Arachnids from Roughnecks


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 20, 2013)

They also did the Men In Black series, which is superior in all ways to the Men in Black sequels.
That studio was god tier in western animation shows.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 20, 2013)

Oh yeah forgot about that one  Though the series got a bit down near the final season.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 20, 2013)

Yeah its too bad that show got cancelled....atleast he got to fight a Giant Rhino at the end , that was pretty cool.


----------



## Easley (Dec 20, 2013)

I wonder if Godzilla is a good guy in this movie. Is he here to save humanity or destroy us?

It might be corny, but I expect Godzilla to defend the world. All the other monsters (including humans) need to die by his fiery radioactive breath.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 20, 2013)

He isn't good. He's supposed to be a force of nature.


----------



## Easley (Dec 21, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> He isn't good. He's supposed to be a force of nature.



True, but he became good in the later movies. They portrayed him as a "hero" defending Japan from monsters. I lost count of how many times he saved Tokyo.

But yeah, I prefer Godzilla as a force of nature... and the trailer definitely gives that impression.

It's a bit redundant to have him appear and just destroy stuff though. That's normal for Godzilla. I hope there's more to him.


----------



## Chimichangas (Dec 21, 2013)

oh cool a new godzilla movie!!! and a godzilla that well looks like godzilla XD

so do you people think this godzilla is going to have his radioactive breath?


----------



## Easley (Dec 21, 2013)

Chimichangas said:


> so do you people think this godzilla is going to have his radioactive breath?



Yes, I'm pretty sure he'll have it... radioactive breath is Godzilla's signature move.

He's just a large dinosaur if you take that away... not a monster born from radiation.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 21, 2013)

Easley said:


> True, but he became good in the later movies. They portrayed him as a "hero" defending Japan from monsters. I lost count of how many times he saved Tokyo.



You mean some earlier movies, Godzilla was only portrayed as defender of Japan during the Showa era after the movie "Ghidorah the Three-headed Monster" where he teamed up with Rodan and Mothra to beat Ghidorah. During the Heisei and Millennium series he was always unwanted force of destruction.

[YOUTUBE]oF4RxoBzTpo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Easley (Dec 21, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> You mean some earlier movies, Godzilla was only portrayed as defender of Japan during the Showa era after the movie "Ghidorah the Three-headed Monster" where he teamed up with Rodan and Mothra to beat Ghidorah. During the Heisei and Millennium series he was always unwanted force of destruction.



Later than the original Godzilla movie is what I meant.

When a character (even a monster) appears in this many movies, it's natural for him/her to evolve, just for variety's sake.

Godzilla is a monster above all, but if he indirectly saves people by defeating other monsters, well I'm fine with that.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 21, 2013)

Godzilla in the Showa was a kid appeal character, he even teamed up with a superhero in a tv show to fight Ghiddorah and Gigan. Heisei was a sympathetic character due to his love for his son but he was more neutral, a force of nature. Millenium generally had him as a force of nature who was neutral but outside GMK the truely malevolent version(while Godzilla represented the failure of mankind through nuclear testing, this Godzilla represented the failure by being the souls of WW II).

His last appearance in Final Wars is him just destroying Kaiju who get in his way as he chases after a flying ship, he's basically a WMD pointed in a direction but he does cease after he reunites with his son. 

This Godzilla is a callback to the original and GMK Godzilla in nature, the darker tone and genuinely chilling roar give hints of him being malignant. Heisei Godzilla or his other Millenium versions never gave off a dark vibe to me like the original and GMK hence why I made that comparison.

If he fights a giant monster for fanservice then so be it, I won't complain.


----------



## NW (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't think Godzilla will be portrayed as being "good", but rather the other monsters will be portrayed as being more "evil" than him.



Super Goob said:


> He isn't good. He's supposed to be a force of nature.


So you decide for TOHO (and Legendary now)?

He was portrayed as being good starting late in the fourth film, and he was portrayed as a defender of Earth (although not sided with humans) in the Heisei era. The Millenium era depicted him in various roles, and in a few of those of those he was defending the Earth (but still not aligned with humans).

So if defending the Earth is your definition of good, then yes, Godzilla is good.

Occasionally. 

It looks like (to me at least) that people are assuming a tad too much about the movie without having seen it yet, or with the limited information we have regarding Godzilla's role in this movie. 

Especially since Yashimitsu Banno is involved, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 21, 2013)

Easley said:


> True, but he became good in the later movies. They portrayed him as a "hero" defending Japan from monsters. I lost count of how many times he saved Tokyo.
> 
> But yeah, I prefer Godzilla as a force of nature... and the trailer definitely gives that impression.
> 
> It's a bit redundant to have him appear and just destroy stuff though. That's normal for Godzilla. I hope there's more to him.



This is how I would rank each Godzilla according to how "good" they are. And let's face it, Godzilla is never Gamera level tiers of goodness save for one instance.

* • All Monsters Attack* - may not actually count as it was a kids dream the entire time, movie has maybe 5 minutes of footage that doesn't make you want to gouge your ears and eyes out.


* • Destroy All Monsters* - all of these are around the same, humans are clearly rooting for Godzilla and Godzilla occasional does help them.
*• Godzilla vs. Megalon
 • Son of Godzilla
 • Godzilla vs. Hedorah
 • Godzilla vs. Gigan
 • Godzilla vs. MechaGodzilla
 • Terror of MechaGodzilla* - Godzilla is fucking talking 

* • Invasion of Astro-Monster* - This is the movies where Godzilla makes the big shift from bad to arguably good

* • Ebirah, Horror of the Deep* - this is here because of the timeline placement, and yes I know Godzilla didn't kill anyone in this
* • Ghidorah, the Three-Headed Monster*


* • Godzilla vs. MechaGodzilla 2* - Godzilla is portrayed as misunderstood in this group, and having a baby around likely helps
* • Godzilla vs. SpaceGodzilla*
* • Godzilla vs. Destoroyah* - Miki Saegusa and other humans cry for Godzilla

* • The Return of Godzilla
 • Godzilla vs. Biollante*

* • King Kong vs. Godzilla
 • Mothra vs. Godzilla*

* • Godzilla: Final Wars* - Is basically just pissed at humans

* • Godzilla vs. King Ghidorah
 • Godzilla and Mothra: The Battle For Earth
 • Godzilla 2000: Millennium*

* • Godzilla Raids Again* 

* • Godzilla vs. Megaguirus* - In these he clearly goes out of his way to destroy as much as he can
* • Godzilla Against MechaGodzilla
 • Godzilla: Tokyo S.O.S.*

* • Godzilla (American 2014 film)* - My estimation for the film

* • Godzilla (1954 film)/Godzilla, King of the Monsters!*

* • Godzilla, Mothra and King Ghidorah: Giant Monsters All-Out Attack* - Evil as satan shit


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 21, 2013)

Easley said:


> True, but he became good in the later movies. They portrayed him as a "hero" defending Japan from monsters. I lost count of how many times he saved Tokyo.
> 
> But yeah, I prefer Godzilla as a force of nature... and the trailer definitely gives that impression.
> 
> It's a bit redundant to have him appear and just destroy stuff though. That's normal for Godzilla. I hope there's more to him.



I mean in this movie, specifically.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 21, 2013)

Fusion said:


> I don't think Godzilla will be portrayed as being "good", but rather the other monsters will be portrayed as being more "evil" than him.
> 
> So you decide for TOHO (and Legendary now)?
> 
> ...



Did you not watch any of the trailer? You're trying to tell me....never mind.


----------



## NW (Dec 21, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Did you not watch any of the trailer? You're trying to tell me....never mind.


I didn't say it would be full-on Showa era. More like Godzilla would be portrayed as the lesser of two "evils". Unless you mean something along those lines from the start, in which case I apologize.

Although, maybe there's no varying degrees of "evil" and it will just be Godzilla creatures very much with similar mentality and level of danger to him (but not as awesome as him).


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 21, 2013)

I was sleepy when I wrote that. But I see Godzilla as being pure evil. St least that's what I want, and it looks to be that way


----------



## Easley (Dec 21, 2013)

The trailer is very dark in tone, so villain Godzilla is likely - it's what most people expect.

If he fights another monster and saves the earth, I'm sure he'd be popular. But fighting just to blow shit up isn't a good reason and gets boring after a while.

This Godzilla is new. Why is he going on a rampage? The nuclear metaphor is a bit dated now.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 21, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> I was sleepy when I wrote that. But I see Godzilla as being pure evil. St least that's what I want, and it looks to be that way



erm Godzilla has never been portrayed as evil, he has always been portrayed as a pissed off force of nature.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 21, 2013)

Easley said:


> The trailer is very dark in tone, so villain Godzilla is likely - it's what most people expect.
> 
> If he fights another monster and saves the earth, I'm sure he'd be popular. But fighting just to blow shit up isn't a good reason and gets boring after a while.
> 
> This Godzilla is new. Why is he going on a rampage? The nuclear metaphor is a bit dated now.



It's been confirmed for over a year now that Godzilla will be fighting multiple monsters created possibly by the mysterious M.U.T.O.


----------



## Easley (Dec 21, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> It's been confirmed for over a year now that Godzilla will be fighting multiple monsters created possibly by the mysterious M.U.T.O.


That's very good news if true. 

I haven't been following this movie at all, but what I've seen is promising.

Godzilla actually feels - and sounds - like Godzilla and I didn't expect that from Hollywood.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 22, 2013)

Easley said:


> That's very good news if true.
> 
> I haven't been following this movie at all, but what I've seen is promising.
> 
> Godzilla actually feels - and sounds - like Godzilla and I didn't expect that from Hollywood.



Don't worry its true

The official synopsis Legendary Pictures released was 



This is from the first trailer its a kaiju that Godzilla killed 



(Also in a leaked comic con trailer an airport is apparently attacked by gigantic mantis/spider like insects one of which Godzilla steps on by the end)

Also in the new trailer we see The Military investigating underground tunnels that lead to the surface implying of the monsters is a really good digger

Also Gareth Edwards said a few years back that a crucial point in Godzilla movies that make up the fun is him fighting off other monsters and mostly being portrayed as the lessor of two evils (not unlike when The Hulk fights someone from his rogues gallery). Also recently he said that if this film is a success he wants the sequel to revolve around The Monster Island concept.

Not to mention the last 2 Godzilla movies that was simple "Godzilla vs. The Military" had piss poor reception (Godzilla 1985 and GODZILLA)


----------



## Easley (Dec 22, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Also Gareth Edwards said a few years back that a crucial point in Godzilla movies that make up the fun is him fighting off other monsters and mostly being portrayed as the lessor of two evils (not unlike when The Hulk fights someone from his rogues gallery). Also recently he said that if this film is a success he wants the sequel to revolve around The Monster Island concept.
> 
> Not to mention the last 2 Godzilla movies that was simple "Godzilla vs. The Military" had piss poor reception (Godzilla 1985 and GODZILLA)


Yeah, it doesn't feel like a Godzilla movie unless he fights other monsters. The original Godzilla was different though - an unstoppable atomic creature causing mayhem and destruction. Pretty scary at the time I would think. He was not a hero, or even an anti-hero. A terrifying creation. He probably gave Japanese kids nightmares... haha.

Fighting the military alone is fine but it soon gets tiresome. We've seen it before. They'd be crazy to repeat the mistakes of '98. Fortunately, this movie seems much better - lesson learned I guess. I'm actually looking forward to it, which surprises me since I'd written off American versions of Godzilla. oh, the director is British, that helps...


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 22, 2013)

The military doesn't make such a good opponent for Godzilla, the whole point is that he is indestructible to everything, Godzilla isn't a problem that we are supposed to be able to solve without a greater danger(Oxygen Destroyer).


----------



## Easley (Dec 22, 2013)

I noticed a scene in the trailer where some sort of missile is being lowered. It's too big to be a battleship round. 

The military is engaging something, to be expected, but is Godzilla the target or another monster? No idea.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 22, 2013)

^^prabably they'll try to nuke him (as if that will even scratch the king).


----------



## Easley (Dec 22, 2013)

Some kind of nuke is likely, but that's not a weapon to use near cities. It will probably fail, as a way to show just how unstoppable Godzilla is. Very demoralizing for humans. 

From the amount of visible destruction in the trailer, there's no holding back with this Godzilla.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 22, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> The military doesn't make such a good opponent for Godzilla, the whole point is that he is indestructible to everything, Godzilla isn't a problem that we are supposed to be able to solve without a greater danger(Oxygen Destroyer).



Yeah, being KO'd by a submarine or taken out by 6 or so missiles is'nt Godzilla, Godzilla should be invincible to any technology we muster outside some fancy science fiction level tech or other Kaiju(strong ones at that).



> Also in the new trailer we see The Military investigating underground tunnels that lead to the surface implying of the monsters is a really good digger



This can apply to Godzilla as well depending on the version, recall some of them could dig.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Dec 22, 2013)

The scene in which a missile is being lowered is a *Nuke*. For those who haven't been following the production of this film closely, the Nuke deliverance/preparation are one of the first scenes that were filmed in Vancouver, Canada.



 The nuclear metaphor is still within the film, since besides this film being a reboot of the original, is also Godzilla's origin story. And has been confirmed that the nuclear origin of Godzilla will remain by Gareth Edwards himself. Not to be confused, that the metaphor represents what the entire movie is about. 
It's only relation is to explain the origin of Godzilla. 

Overall, the central scheme of things is Scientific Arrogance, Man vs. Nature, and Godzilla being the wrathful punishment that we deserve because of our mistakes and ignorance.  

Gareth has confirmed that despite Godzilla being our punishment, he's still a anti-hero. Godzilla isn't good in any way in this film, he's just the lesser of two evils.(As stated within this thread before)  He doesn't care about what happens to us, if we're saved because of his actions of focusing on bigger threats that threaten his territory/the world, it's simply an indirect perk. 

Well, more of a Hollow-Perk, as shown from Godzilla vs. King Ghidorah, even when Godzilla does destroy the major threats within the film, he had no hesitation in ruining humanity, and taking on the mantle as the destroyer of mankind. Which was a interesting turn of development. 

Post Ghidorah in being alive-Godzilla is a anti-hero
Post Mecha-King Ghidorah and Emmy-Godzilla is then placed in the role of a villain. (Again, the lessor of two evils, this time, Godzilla being the only evil left, and was perhaps in hindsight the greater evil in general. But because of the circumstances of the futurians and Ghidorah, mankind had no choice but to side with Godzilla at the time until it was too late.)


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 23, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> This can apply to Godzilla as well depending on the version, recall some of them could dig.



The only ones I recall doing it is the Showa and GXM version (There was also Zilla but not even Toho considers him a Godzilla version as of 2004 )

Ofcourse I would agree the only problem is the hole appeared to be a couple meters in diameter (who knows maybe Godzilla has human-sized parasites like the 80's version or Clover )


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 23, 2013)

Easley said:


> I noticed a scene in the trailer where some sort of missile is being lowered. It's too big to be a battleship round.
> 
> The military is engaging something, to be expected, but is Godzilla the target or another monster? No idea.



That'd be a nuke.


----------



## Easley (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes, a nuke, and the image above confirmed it. 

Makes sense. Nukes are indiscriminate weapons, beyond selecting the target... which is the point I guess. Humans may end up causing more damage and radiation than Godzilla. 

This missile might even cause his sudden appearance. That would definitely put the blame on us. Maybe a new warhead test or something...

I'm gonna avoid spoilers though... I'll wait for the movie.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm curious about Godzilla's nuclear breath. I wonder how it will look.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 24, 2013)

^^^ Epic. 

If they were to make King Ghidorah, how badass would it look?


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 25, 2013)

Movie needs more Megalon.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## MCTDread (Dec 28, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> erm Godzilla has never been portrayed as evil, he has always been portrayed as a pissed off force of nature.



You could make the case that Godzilla in GMK was evil cause he supposedly embodies all the deaths and hatred in the Pacific War in WWII.


----------



## NW (Dec 28, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> You could make the case that Godzilla in GMK was evil cause he supposedly embodies all the deaths and hatred in the Pacific War in WWII.


So he still embodies humanity's ignorance coming back to bite them in the ass. I wouldn't call that evil, more like karma.


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 29, 2013)

Fusion said:


> So he still embodies humanity's ignorance coming back to bite them in the ass. I wouldn't cal that evil, more like karma.



 that is true. 

GMK was a great film but IMO it was the darkest of all Godzilla films.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 1, 2014)

So, there's a man who knows people from LP. He's a staff member of TohoKingdom, one of the most active Godzilla forums.

Sauce.

In this topic, he states that LP has rights to five Godzilla monsters, and they aren't slated to appear in this movie, but rather in the future. I can confirm myself that Chris is related with LP in a shape or form, as he has showed that he has received LP swag before, and has interviewed the makers of Godzilla Encounter. Not to mention receiving a special HD Apple version of the trailer uploaded to Vimeo one day before its release for Tohokingdom.

The exact quotes are:



> Chris55 wrote:
> There's more in Legendary's stable of Toho monsters than just Godzilla
> ...so I was told a while ago
> 
> ...



Two of his posts have been deleted by himself I suppose, but the "In this movie" quote can still be found.


I personally predict the 5 are:
Mothra
King Ghidorah
MechaGodzilla (although it's not a monster)
SpaceGodzilla 
Anguirus

Wild card:
Rodan


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 1, 2014)

^  That’s very interesting... I predict 

Gigan
MechaGodzilla
Mothra
KingGhidorah 
 And the last one.... I’d say.... Either SpaceGodzilla or Destoroyah


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 1, 2014)

Good choices. I think the post-credits scene or whatever cliffhanger of this movie, is going to be the reveal of project MechaGodzilla.

Then Mothra appears in the sequel, and we see a finished MG by the end of the sequel or the middle.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm so glad I explored the forums to find this shit :33 It is definite Gareth was the right guy for the job. I'm so looking forward to seeing Godzilla's pals in the sequel (we all know there'll be one :ho)



TittyNipple said:


> So, there's a man who knows people from LP. He's a staff member of TohoKingdom, one of the most active Godzilla forums.
> 
> Sauce.
> 
> ...



I see the most know monsters showing up:
Mothra
Anguirus
Rodan 
King Ghidorah
MechaGodzilla 

I would also love for SpaceGodzilla to show up too. Maybe they'll register more monsters after the movie is released.



TittyNipple said:


> Good choices. *I think the post-credits scene or whatever cliffhanger of this movie, is going to be the reveal of project MechaGodzilla.*
> 
> Then Mothra appears in the sequel, and we see a finished MG by the end of the sequel or the middle.



I totally see that happening.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 3, 2014)

King Ghiddorah or some variation, Mothra and Mecha Godzilla are ones I hope for in sequels.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2014)

I think people put too much faith in Anguirus, Rodan and Gigan are much more likely than him in my opinion, Anguirus is just a bit boring.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 3, 2014)

The list is said to be: 

Godzilla
Rodan
Mothra
King Ghidorah
MechaGodzilla


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 3, 2014)

Mothra and Battra
King Ghidorah


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 3, 2014)

I wonder when they’ll establish the GDF, assuming they still call it that, and how MechaGodzilla will look. 

I imagine they’ll design a new MG.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 3, 2014)

Based on the skeleton of this movie Godzilla to combat the next Godzilla!


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck Mothra she's been in enough movies

Bagan, Mechagodzilla, King Ghidorah Kamacuras  and anyone else other than Mothra ftw


----------



## Saishin (Jan 8, 2014)

Just watched the teaser


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 8, 2014)

Cool, wasn't it?

There's some guy on another forum claiming to have an old version of the script, and the details he has are a pretty interesting. If you guys are interested on the possible spoilers, i'll post them. The thing is, I don't fully trust him and neither should you, but this guy has been putting up pictures of some parts of the script.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 9, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Cool, wasn't it?
> 
> There's some guy on another forum claiming to have an old version of the script, and the details he has are a pretty interesting. If you guys are interested on the possible spoilers, i'll post them. The thing is, I don't fully trust him and neither should you, but this guy has been putting up pictures of some parts of the script.


Indeed  what do you think if the movie was placed in Tokyo? that would have been awesome too


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 9, 2014)

I hear that some of it does


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 9, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Cool, wasn't it?
> 
> There's some guy on another forum claiming to have an old version of the script, and the details he has are a pretty interesting. If you guys are interested on the possible spoilers, i'll post them. The thing is, I don't fully trust him and neither should you, but this guy has been putting up pictures of some parts of the script.



 Post 'em


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 9, 2014)

spoiler tag that shit though.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 9, 2014)

Spoiler for Godzilla, based on what should be an old script, leaked by Snowdenzilla in Scifi Japan forums. Might be fake.

Spoilers.




*Spoiler*: __ 





Plot outline:
in this version of the script, we establish that Godzilla existed as far back as 1954. The US military drops an atom bomb on him because he had been destroying out nuclear fleet. He is assumed dead and largely forgotten about.

Years later, the corpse of another Godzilla is discovered frozen in the Antarctic ice. The fossil is locked in battle with two creatures, dubbed mutos. From this, it is deduced that the mutos and this giant creature, dubbed "Jira" after Japanese for whale due to it's immense size, are natural enemies and that a loose Muto (like the one that escapes from a lab in the film) would surely seek out one of these "Jira" creatures. There's actually a legit sounding reason for this, but I'm not sure how it makes sense given than the radiation from Nagasaki "changed" Godzilla--- but we're getting to that.

Good thing there aren't any more of these things around, says one scientist.

Actually there was one in the fifties- he started nosing around after Nagasaki. We think the radiation changed him. Anywhoo, he's dead. We nuked his punk ass. Says a military guy.

Then another scientist is like, "Snap! There have been weird sightings and sounds recorded under the ocean! I bet that thing is still out there! Why did we have to go doinking around with nature?"

And so the loose Muto goes about calling Godzilla, who shows up and sets the plot rolling

image for proof of script per SnowdenZilla: 





There is a bit more info, but i'm waiting until you guys have an input.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 9, 2014)

Interesting. I hope the monsters in the movie do have Japanese names.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 9, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Spoiler for Godzilla, based on what should be an old script, leaked by Snowdenzilla in Scifi Japan forums. Might be fake.
> 
> Spoilers.
> 
> ...



Wait they laid eggs in Godzilla?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 9, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Wait they laid eggs in Godzilla?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently, Mutos feed on Godzill'a nuclear energy for a while, making them rivals. Kinda like Gamera and Gyaos in the Heisei trilogy.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Or like millenian did in Godzilla 2000

Who knows maybe they'll end up mutating them too : maybe


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow finally a freaking parasitoid in Godzilla  Any info on how the mutos look like?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 9, 2014)

Hope you guys aren't taking these too seriously though, i'm still a bit skeptical on the guy.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 9, 2014)

Well it sounds pretty cool and original if it's true, the whole deal with parasitoids hasn't been explored that much by Hollywood ever since the Alien movies and that's a real shame. Think about it, the only way to really cause damage to a beast like Godzilla is from within.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 9, 2014)

Just got messaged by a friend who's into movie monsters that the Mutos are 8 legged according to toys. Don't know if this is new info to you guys


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 9, 2014)

Nah I think most of us have learned that.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 9, 2014)

Ah good, I thought those 8 legged spider-like kaijus were fake


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 9, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Hope you guys aren't taking these too seriously though, i'm still a bit skeptical on the guy.



Taking them with a grain of salt. I like reading rumors even if they aren't true


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 9, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Taking them with a grain of salt. I like reading rumors even if they aren't true



Rumors and speculations make waiting for a movie less horrible


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 9, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Rumors and speculations make waiting for a movie less horrible



Exactly brah


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 9, 2014)

Heck all the speculations and fake spoilers about Prometheus ended up being better than the actual movie


----------



## Gabe (Jan 9, 2014)

Rumors seem interesting if real


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 9, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Wow finally a freaking parasitoid in Godzilla  Any info on how the mutos look like?



Millenian, Megaguirus Megunula, even Keizar Ghidorah were all parasites and if you want to get specefic that mutated louse from 1985


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 9, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Millenian, Megaguirus Megunula, even Keizar Ghidorah were all parasites and if you want to get specefic that mutated louse from 1985



Yeah but none of those were parasitoids right?

A parasitoid is an organism that spends only part of it's life cycle as a parasite (be it endo or ectoparasite) AND ends up killing it's hosts (in most cases devouring it) unlike a parasite that tries to keep it alive as long as possible.

The Xenomoprhs from the Alien movies are pure parasitoids.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 9, 2014)

Mutos remind me of Megaguirus and her kind, they were Dragonflies though so I hope if those rumors are true they go with an actual parasitic bug or parasite.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 9, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Yeah but none of those were parasitoids right?
> 
> A parasitoid is an organism that spends only part of it's life cycle as a parasite (be it endo or ectoparasite) AND ends up killing it's hosts (in most cases devouring it) unlike a parasite that tries to keep it alive as long as possible.
> 
> The Xenomoprhs from the Alien movies are pure parasitoids.



Yes Megunula were.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 12, 2014)

So, uh, bam, what a beaut.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Jan 12, 2014)

He looks like a nicely realistic Godzilla, loving the skin texture and overall design! The head looks very Heisei-like, so that's a bonus score, the feet while a bit Bronto-like still has the Godzilla feet design (Four toes, somewhat saurian). 

Wish I had a better viewing of the spines, and the tail could use a bit more work for this figure. But overall I'm liking what I'm seeing. I know not everything design aspect can be channeled into a figure perfectly depending on the company who makes them, but overall awesome! 

This is most likely a prototype, so I wonder how the final thing will look like.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 13, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Yes Megunula were.



What is their lifecycle like? I tried looking it up on the net but I didn't find any explanation  A true parasitoid is a parasite only one phase of his life and ends up being free living (for example parasitoid wasps - egg > larvae (parasites) > adult wasp (free living)).



TittyNipple said:


> So, uh, bam, what a beaut.



I used to have a huge figure of Zilla as a kid but I can't find it now... I remember it could move it's arms and legs and the jaw, was awesome


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 13, 2014)

^ I remember that toy. That shit was huge.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 14, 2014)

I like it but the feet. They seem small imo. Things will probably change.


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 14, 2014)

I didn't even notice that... They do look small now XD


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 16, 2014)

Behind the Scenes with Bryan Cranston


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 25, 2014)

Another look at Godzilla from other toys:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SupesuGojira (Jan 26, 2014)

Liking the figure fairly much, although I'm still waiting for that more, perfect figure to come along.

Seeing some complaints from people about the spines on this figure. Remember, toys like these don't always mirror every detail properly.(Depending on the company producing them)  

Also with this being a toy for the younger audience(kids), expect safety measures to be molded into the figure. This case would be the spines. Although that tail looks like it could have been molded better for safety measures as well.

There is nothing to worry about. I mean most of us here have already pretty much seen what Godzilla will look like within the film from the leaked Lights and Sound figure.


Within the movie he has larger spines and he's going to look incredibly better within the movie (An aspect that the official teaser trailer has teased), so there's nothing to worry about in that aspect. The feet are here to stay, there's no changing it and they are pretty much Toho Godzilla feet, same structure and toe count, just more animalistic similar to the Apatosaurus feet. 

ALSO!

There are rumors going around that the second trailer will be released Feb 7th, this comes from the same people who confirmed the first official teaser release and also the trailer for Intersteller. Take it with a grain of salt, but keep a little dash of hope.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 29, 2014)

Look what I found :33


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 29, 2014)

Baddas Godzilla is badass!


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 29, 2014)

The over all design looks great but I just don't dig the way the spikes from its back are.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 29, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Look what I found :33



HOLY FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCK.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 29, 2014)

Heard that was fake, months ago.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 29, 2014)

Huh, know that you mentioned it, it does look fake. The spikes are shorter.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 29, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Heard that was fake, months ago.



Well as usual you're wrong


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 29, 2014)

How are you so sure?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 29, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> How are you so sure?



Who are you talking to?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 29, 2014)

Obviously you. I responded after your post.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 29, 2014)

You also posted after his comment


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah and??? Your point?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 29, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Yeah and??? Your point?



That it could have been directed at either of us....


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 30, 2014)

No, not really. If you read my response to TN, then my next post can't be directed towards him, especially when it's after your post. It's not as challenging to comprehend this as you think. This is really silly...seriously. This is what happens when you don't use quotes. 

This is getting off-topic now so I hope there's a possibility there'll be a new trailer during the Super Bowl.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Jan 30, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> No, not really. If you read my response to TN, then my next post can't be directed towards him, especially when it's after your post. It's not as challenging to comprehend this as you think. This is really silly...seriously. This is what happens when you don't use quotes.
> 
> This is getting off-topic now so I hope there's a possibility there'll be a new trailer during the Super Bowl.



It's been confirmed that Warner Bros will not have any Godzilla Super Bowl spots/trailer. However, there's talk that a new Godzilla trailer will hit February 7th next Friday. And that it'll be tied to Robocop in theaters.

Beyond that, the winter Olympics (sochi) start that same day, so the trailer could play there instead of the Super Bowl.  

Now, the source giving out this information has been the same source who originally confirmed the first Godzilla teaser and the Intersteller trailer. (And others). So chances are we could indeed get a trailer next Friday. But don't get your hopes up too high, we might not get it.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 31, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> No, not really. If you read my response to TN, then my next post can't be directed towards him, especially when it's after your post. It's not as challenging to comprehend this as you think. This is really silly...seriously. This is what happens when you don't use quotes.
> 
> This is getting off-topic now so I hope there's a possibility there'll be a new trailer during the Super Bowl.



It was after my comment which was after his comment so it could have been directed at either of us. I wasn't the one having problems comprehending it...you were the ones asking the questions...


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 31, 2014)

SupesuGojira said:


> It's been confirmed that Warner Bros will not have any Godzilla Super Bowl spots/trailer. However, there's talk that a new Godzilla trailer will hit February 7th next Friday. And that it'll be tied to Robocop in theaters.
> 
> Beyond that, the winter Olympics (sochi) start that same day, so the trailer could play there instead of the Super Bowl.
> 
> Now, the source giving out this information has been the same source who originally confirmed the first Godzilla teaser and the Intersteller trailer. (And others). So chances are we could indeed get a trailer next Friday. But don't get your hopes up too high, we might not get it.



 Excellent news


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 31, 2014)

This would be pretty neat to see.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 1, 2014)

Pfft implying Godzilla would'nt German Suplex that into orbit.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 1, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Pfft implying Godzilla would'nt German Suplex that into orbit.



My point that I made earlier is that I would like to see Godzilla actually get devoured by an Independence Day UFO sized Kaiju but blast its way out of its stomach Kratos style.

also it would be a pretty neat Godzilla 2000 reference


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 1, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> This would be pretty neat to see.



WTF is that


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 3, 2014)

WB dropped the ball by not giving this a Superbowl spot.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 3, 2014)

^ WB did not give any movie a SB spot.

also...

*Spoiler*: __ 





> I don't know how many of you peruse the (kaijukombat.com) Godzilla 2014 threads...
> But yesterday an anonymous poster who said he had ties with LP/WB..spoiler tagged some info about the film.. He/She also said that some of this will be shown in the new trailer..
> 
> His/Her...Account was deleted...Now i don't know if it was done because LP/WB ordered them to or this person took it down out of fear of being caught...Anyways here is what he said:
> ...







^spoiler


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 3, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



^So is the Vishnu Centipede Kaiju the winged one?




Gareth Edwards said in the comic con interview that the end doesn't warrant a sequel whatever that means, but he did say if WB asks him to make a sequel it will be a Monster Island concept which sounds super cool. Maybe Godzilla's bros will make an appearance (Rodan & Anguirus)


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm dying to see Godzilla's nuclear breath!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 4, 2014)

Looks like Valentine's Day won't be so shitty after all.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow....weird timing

Inb4 Heisenberg x Godzilla shipping


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Main Muto kaiju isn't multi-legged? I think I need to cry a bit now  I'm sure it'll be reptilian again


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 4, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Main Muto kaiju isn't multi-legged? I think I need to cry a bit now  I'm sure it'll be reptilian again



It would be kind of dumb to show the main opponent defeated in the very first teaser. It would be like the first Dark Knight Rises trailer showing 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Bane getting killed blown away by Catheway.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Whats wrong with a reptilian opponent? We actually haven't had a reptile-ish opponent be a main villain in a while.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 4, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with a reptilian opponent? We actually haven't had a reptile-ish opponent be a main villain in a while.



Well I'm talking from the perspective of someone who hasn't seen all of the Godzilla movies, after last year's Pacific Rim it would be a bit of a letdown if we're shown more reptilian kaiju this year, I want crazier designs not because I'm a bug lover but because I want to see how bizzare of a creature they can think of, doesn't matter if it's a giant crab or frog  Also for example I liked the monsters from Riddick a lot even though they were reptilian


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 5, 2014)

Yay, more Godzilla!


Still behind debris but still!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 5, 2014)

It seems that scene takes place after Godzilla was nuked. He still remained!


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 5, 2014)

City Level+ Legendary Godzilla

The movie's not even out and he's already above Clover and a Pacific Rim top tier


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 6, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> City Level+ Legendary Godzilla
> 
> The movie's not even out and he's already above Clover and a Pacific Rim top tier



Not so fast; Slattern and Gipsy Danger tanked a nuke, too. 

Let's wait and actually see them use a nuclear weapon in the movie before we just make assumptions.

EDIT: And damn, this new Godzilla is more elusive than Bigfoot. Can we get a clear picture, please?


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 6, 2014)

For those who haven’t bought some of the old Godzilla films, who are looking to get them cheaper,  I saw 3 listings for Blu rays on Amazon and they are Godzilla vs Gigan, Godzilla vs Ebirah, and Godzilla vs Hedorah.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm still waiting for the American DVD release of Godzilla 1985  and a re-release of King Kong vs. Godzilla.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Feb 6, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> I'm still waiting for the American DVD release of Godzilla 1985  and a re-release of King Kong vs. Godzilla.



King Kong vs. Godzilla is being re-released on Blu-Ray this year. So at least you'll have that enjoyment


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 7, 2014)

^ I forgot that one. Thanks for that


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 7, 2014)

SupesuGojira said:


> King Kong vs. Godzilla is being re-released on Blu-Ray this year. So at least you'll have that enjoyment



That one going to have the Japanese version where Godzilla wins?


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 9, 2014)

^ there was a difference in both versions?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 9, 2014)

I looked it up and turns out there isn't a "Godzilla wins" ending. Some old misconception that went on for years. Oh well, now I can buy the DVD then.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh ok.  I believe I’m just missing 4 of the Godzilla films. The first time he fights MechaGodzilla, Son of Godzilla, Godzilla 1985, and Godzilla vs King Kong


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 14, 2014)

I had read that there was going to be a new trailer for the reboot dropping today, but I can't find anything on YouTube.

Was it just a rumor?


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 14, 2014)

So apparently Legendary's new Godzilla is going to be 350 feet (110m) tall.

Unless I missed something, that would make this the biggest Godzilla yet--at least as far as movies are concerned.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes he's the largest Godzilla on screen.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 14, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> I had read that there was going to be a new trailer for the reboot dropping today, but I can't find anything on YouTube.
> 
> Was it just a rumor?



Just a rumour. Trailer is probably dropping alongside 300, and shit is happening on March.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 14, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> So apparently Legendary's new Godzilla is going to be 350 feet (110m) tall.
> 
> Unless I missed something, that would make this the biggest Godzilla yet--at least as far as movies are concerned.



The size of a king.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 14, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Just a rumour. Trailer is probably dropping alongside 300, and shit is happening on March.



Makes sense. 300 is also made by Legendary right?


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 15, 2014)

What shit is happening in March?


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 15, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> What shit is happening in March?



Embargos on toy designs will be lifted.

We might see how Godzilla actually 100% looks like.

and yes LP made both 300 movies.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 18, 2014)

So, Toy Fair happened (and is continuing)


*Spoiler*: __ 











The main toy in the pic is Godzilla 94 from Neca, not the official design in the movie, this is the Heisei Godzilla. Behind him, however... Is a different story.

Then there is the the bottom stuff that has stickers and collecting bags, with the image of Godzilla from the Amazon banner, that Godzilla pic also isn't the official design, but is close. This is a ninja pic sneaked from some member at 4chan, they weren't allowed to take pics. In addition to the reveal of Godzilla 94 over at Tohokingdoms from a NECA representative himself, is a list of different merch they have in store.

 Keep in mind that they're subject to studio approval etc.
action figures (12" HTT and 24" HTT)
collectible mini-figures (HeroClix size, non-articulated, blind-boxed in gravity feed) - April 2014, $2.99 MSRP
Connect with Pieces puzzle-building game – April 2014, $7.99 MSRP
backpacks, tote bags, messenger bags
calendars
iPad cases
smartphone cases
apparel-type accessories: caps (knit and snapback), gloves, socks, boxers
fleece throws
lanyards
keychains
pens
pins
stickers
trading cards
journals
assorted jewelry
adhesive bandages in collectible tin


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 19, 2014)

Fuck toys I want another trailer


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 19, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Fuck toys I want another trailer



And mutos, and Godzilla's nuclear breath, and fights...


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 19, 2014)

Look forward to next week, many sources saying Feb 27/28 is the day.


----------



## NW (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm confused on what these mutos are...

Are they some kind of giant monsters that Godzilla fights?


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 19, 2014)

Yep. Codenames for those creatures.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 19, 2014)

Fusion said:


> I'm confused on what these mutos are...
> 
> Are they some kind of giant monsters that Godzilla fights?



Yeah apparently they're a swarm of mantis/spider like creatures big enough to shred airplanes and trains apart but get fodderized by Godzilla at an airport

According to witnesses this is the airport scene used in the comic con footage.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Feb 20, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Embargos on toy designs will be lifted.
> 
> We might see how Godzilla actually 100% looks like.
> 
> and yes LP made both 300 movies.



Well besides the Embargo on the Godzilla Merchandise, from a closely tied source over at TK, a lot of marketing for Godzilla will always happen. Which usually means new trailer and much more. 

But this is being aimed at Mid-March. Which thankfully is almost upon us.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 20, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Yeah apparently they're a swarm of mantis/spider like creatures big enough to shred airplanes and trains apart but get fodderized by Godzilla at an airport
> 
> According to witnesses this is the airport scene used in the comic con footage.



Sweeeet


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 20, 2014)

Dis poster.


----------



## NW (Feb 20, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Dis poster.


Is that real?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 20, 2014)

The scale of the new Godzilla is crazy. That's the Transamerica Pyramid on the right and _it's 260m tall_. That makes the new Godzilla about as tall as the Empire State Building, possibly even taller.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 20, 2014)

i'm dead guys oh mah lorddddddd

btw he isn't that tall.



Godzilla posters are known to have extremely tall ones.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 20, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Dis poster.



Excellent poster. /


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 20, 2014)

Fusion said:


> Is that real?



Yes its real, though the size is a bit exaggerated, atleast according to the 2nd trailer.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 20, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Dis poster.



That?s an awesome poster


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 20, 2014)

DAT poster


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2014)

every day I get a little more excited for this movie pek


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 23, 2014)

So apparently the winged Muto has a moth/fly-like head.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 23, 2014)

Next week, it'll be two more fucking months. Well technically, 4 more weeks


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 23, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Next week, it'll be two more fucking months. Well technically, 4 more weeks



Legendary must feel super relaxed about this 4 year Kaiju project doing well considering....they waited until the last 6 months to publicly release the trailer 

and no more...I swear to god if this doesn't do well, that will 20+ viewings wasted


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 24, 2014)

Trailer this week!!!!!! I am orgasming in class oh lawd.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 24, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Trailer this week!!!!!! I am orgasming in class oh lawd.



Trailer this week?   can't wait.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 24, 2014)

The magazine shot looks flippin great too.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 24, 2014)

Was a hint hidden in the Godzilla roar clip?


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 24, 2014)

^ right here


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh yeah, it's definitely confirmed :33 let's see some MUTO!


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 24, 2014)

dis is a new one


----------



## NW (Feb 24, 2014)

DAT TRAILER PREVIEW 

GODZILLA-SAMA RETURNS pek

And he made the cover of a magazine. Boss.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 24, 2014)

Dat Heisenberg ranting.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice preview with that voiceover by Bryan Cranston.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 24, 2014)

My body is past ready.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 25, 2014)

Tomorrow ladies and gentleman


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 25, 2014)

The teasers are very intriguing! I am liking this marketing that they are doing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 25, 2014)

GODZILLA IS THE DANGER

GODZILLA IS THE ONE WHO KNOCKS


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]vIu85WQTPRc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 25, 2014)

OMGGGGGGHGGGGGHFHFHDGDHDDH


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 25, 2014)

I need I wash off all this excitement. Actually, I can see why they aren't showing the MUTOs. They wanna make Godzilla look like the only monster and then surprise everyone once the movie is out.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 25, 2014)

JESUS CHRIST, SO GOOD SO GOOD SUCH CHILLS

OMG OMG OMG


this film is what God put mankind on Earth to do




fucking perfect


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 25, 2014)

repping everyone in this thread


----------



## Legend (Feb 25, 2014)

So much Jizz

Who else are they using new monsters?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 25, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



"Godzilla, we need to cook"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Slice (Feb 25, 2014)

My body is ready


----------



## The Big G (Feb 25, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Godzilla *IS* the danger

Also Legendary needs to at least buy me a drink for the way they ravished me with that trailer


----------



## Slice (Feb 25, 2014)

Some strange choices putting unfinished CGI into the trailer.




I am so hyped for this thing.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 25, 2014)

Legend said:


> So much Jizz
> 
> Who else are they using new monsters?



Yes, two original monsters dubbed "MUTOs", these mutant bugs.


----------



## Legend (Feb 25, 2014)

I want Mothra and King Ghidora


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 25, 2014)

oh my god that trailer pls


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 25, 2014)

Slice said:


> Some strange choices putting unfinished CGI into the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was indeede quite odd


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 25, 2014)

"There were nuclear tests conducted in the Pacific."
"Not tests..."
"They were trying to kill it."


Welcome back, Godzilla; we missed you.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 25, 2014)

Slice said:


> Some strange choices putting unfinished CGI into the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Swarmy said:


> That was indeede quite odd



What makes you guys say the CGI was unfinished? I didn't notice any errors or signs of incompleteness.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 25, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> What makes you guys say the CGI was unfinished? I didn't notice any errors or signs of incompleteness.



Looks too... shiny?


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 25, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Looks too... shiny?



He IS emerging from the ocean...


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 25, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> He IS emerging from the ocean...



Good point actually


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2014)

He's huge


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 25, 2014)

So Legendary Godzilla confirmed for multi-nuke survivor? 

The OBD is gonna smell like irradiated saltwater for a while after this movie drops.


----------



## NW (Feb 25, 2014)

OH MY GOOOOOOOOD 

Dat fucking trailer U(*&MS YTREStrStSVyts) rewtRES


----------



## SupesuGojira (Feb 25, 2014)

So the nuke tests done in the Pacific were mankind's efforts in trying to kill Godzilla, and yet they fail horribly as Godzilla still breaths. 

-Godzilla Tanks Nukes like a Boss

THE KING IS BACK!!!  And also, I absolutely loved the official main trailer, so much intensity, chills, dread, everything felt so large in scale, and of course Godzilla teasing us with his awesomeness! I'm growing more curious about the MUTOS, they do seem insect like, potentially from the small viewings of them.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 25, 2014)

OMG! 

Someone please help me! I lost my breath and have not been able to recover. I need mouth to mouth breathing. Seriously... I just can't...


----------



## Detective (Feb 25, 2014)

Just noticed this thread was made back in 2010. Man, the OP must have been one hell of a die hard fan to create this way back then when the first announcement of the remote possibility of this film's creation was made.

Too bad they're probably not around now, so close to the release, to bask in the completeness of the circle coming into fruition.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 25, 2014)

The sequel has Big G and Cranston selling Meth in Tokyo


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 25, 2014)

Well, if this film really does end up inheriting any of the qualities of Breaking Bad, I hope it's the one where people never shut up about how good it is.


----------



## NW (Feb 25, 2014)

Detective said:


> Just noticed this thread was made back in 2010. Man, the OP must have been one hell of a die hard fan to create this way back then when the first announcement of the remote possibility of this film's creation was made.
> 
> Too bad they're probably not around now, so close to the release, to bask in the completeness of the circle coming into fruition.


Same joke won't work twice.


----------



## Detective (Feb 25, 2014)

Fusion said:


> Same joke won't work twice.



It was a nuclear test to see if any of the older thread posters still survived from the initial shock created by my joke.

Congratulations. I will now have to use other means to kill you.


----------



## NW (Feb 25, 2014)

Detective said:


> It was a nuclear test to see if any of the older thread posters still survived from the initial shock created by my joke.
> 
> Congratulations. I will now have to use other means to kill you.


You friend! 

But I won't die. I can't. Not 'til I see dat movie and the King's glorious return.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 25, 2014)

Was it me or did they show a Muto's leg?


----------



## Detective (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh shit, The Big G and Swarmy lurking. The early thread nostalgia is too beautiful.

If only our Bro CMX were here now to witness the journey almost being complete.


----------



## Detective (Feb 25, 2014)

Detective said:


> Dearest TittyNipple,
> 
> I would like to request that you change your set back to it's previous reptilian theme once Godzilla is released, with the titular() character as it's source material.
> 
> Sincerely,



Soon.... soon.


----------



## NW (Feb 25, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Was it me or did they show a Muto's leg?


Yeah, wasn't it some sort of octopus leg?

I guess they're not ALL insect-like.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 25, 2014)

Fusion said:


> Yeah, wasn't it some sort of octopus leg?
> 
> I guess they're not ALL insect-like.



It looked hard and a bit like a hook, so yeah they're pretty insect-like if they'll have a carapace. The flying one has already been confirmed to have moth/fly-like head.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Feb 25, 2014)

Some of the CGI looked a little unpolished, Namely the back spikes coming up from the ocean surrounding the islands before the Nuke 'test'.  But then again i've been watching these films for 17+ Years so i couldn't de-hype myself even if i tried.  Plus that shot of Godzilla's roar as the doors close.  Hnnnng!.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 25, 2014)

I can't even hold all this hype


----------



## Detective (Feb 25, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> I can't even hold all this hype



Confirmed multi-nuclear warhead tanker man.

Just imagine the implications of this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 25, 2014)

puny humans with their firecrackers



I hope the many sequels to this introduce mighty monsters that can give Godzilla a fight for his life .. aka King Ghidorah


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 25, 2014)

So they awakened it back in 54 tried to kill him (and ofcourse failed miserably)

So what exactly kept Godzilla so docile for 60 years?


----------



## Detective (Feb 25, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> So they awakened it back in 54 tried to kill him (and ofcourse failed miserably)
> 
> So what exactly kept Godzilla so docile for 60 years?



He took a nap, with no fucks given.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 25, 2014)

Detective said:


> Soon.... soon.



Unfortunately, that sig was from an IMAGEFTW link that Synn uploaded a while back.

Dw though...

Something even better shall appear.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh @ around 1:25  

Is that Rodan?!?


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 25, 2014)

Nope. Monsters are entirely new.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Feb 25, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> So they awakened it back in 54 tried to kill him (and ofcourse failed miserably)
> 
> So what exactly kept Godzilla so docile for 60 years?



He was banging some whales in the ocean.
With the invention if the internet and deep sea exploration, Someone threatened to put a pic up on twitter in 2k13 and he went apeshit.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 25, 2014)

y'all seeing what i'm seeing? look towards the left in the red/white building destroyed...


----------



## Joakim3 (Feb 25, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> y'all seeing what i'm seeing? look towards the left in the red/white building destroyed...



Two twin girls who are going to need pyscho therapy for the next 10+ years after watching Godzilla shredd through their hotel room where there parents used to be 

Epic trailer was fucking epic regardless


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 25, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> y'all seeing what i'm seeing? look towards the left in the red/white building destroyed...



Probably ghosts.


----------



## NW (Feb 25, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> It looked hard and a bit like a hook, so yeah they're pretty insect-like if they'll have a carapace. The flying one has already been confirmed to have moth/fly-like head.


Oh, that?



Yeah, nevermind. Looks more like a missile. 

Agreed about the hook handed thing, though.


----------



## dream (Feb 25, 2014)

May 16th can't get here any sooner.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 25, 2014)

lol woahhhh the trailer was beyond EPIC! This is going to be insane.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Feb 25, 2014)

Damn this looks sick!  

I wonder if the soundtrack will feature a new Diddy & Jimmy Page track...?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 25, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> y'all seeing what i'm seeing? look towards the left in the red/white building destroyed...



I think they're firefighters.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 25, 2014)

I hope Adam Sandler doesn't fuck the box office for this movie like he did with Pacific Rim. This looks too beautiful and too good to be trolled by a terrible romcom.


----------



## Legend (Feb 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]qXYP6hZrj0E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 25, 2014)

Loved the new trailer and how they actually showed Godzilla's face for once

Now time for some fucking Mutos already


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 25, 2014)

I wonder if they'll use Requiem in the actual movie. That would be fucking sick.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 25, 2014)

the new trailer was great Godzilla looks huge. wonder if they will show other monsters in other trailers.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 25, 2014)

Some of the speculation I've seen from some of the stills, ridiculous. Some thinking Rodan is in the movie and them some think this is a direct sequel to the 1954 original. Ugh.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 26, 2014)

Why is this not a 5-star thread?

Why does this thread only have 7 votes?

The fuck.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 26, 2014)

That is a properly done Godzilla


----------



## NW (Feb 26, 2014)

Rye7trT*S

Can't wait for this fucking movie.

God damn.



Legend said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]qXYP6hZrj0E[/YOUTUBE]


Why...?


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 26, 2014)

Bow down, the world's reckoning has arrived.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 26, 2014)

God help us all....


----------



## Joakim3 (Feb 26, 2014)

...... Because he is the Godzilla we need, and fucking deserve


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 26, 2014)

This movie's only real competition is TASM2 



TittyNipple said:


> God help us all....



You called?


----------



## dream (Feb 26, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> This movie's only real competition is TASM2



I hope that Godzilla absolutely crushes TASM2 in the box office.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 26, 2014)

Dream said:


> I hope that Godzilla absolutely crushes TASM2 in the box office.



If it does then



TittyNipple said:


> God help us all....


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 26, 2014)

Dream said:


> I hope that Godzilla absolutely crushes TASM2 in the box office.



I also hope that happens.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh it will, definitely will. I think the top 3 movies of this year will be the third Hobbit movie, Guardians of the Galaxy and Godzilla.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2014)

Everytime I look at these covers I think I'm seeing the original and oldy Japanese film and I wonder if that is due to promoting the re-release of the very same first movie as I read somewhere considering the ocassion.

But then I remember that Garths said they were trying to keep him very close to the original Godzilla's look, so I guess this design makes a lot of sense.

Can't wait. But IMO I liked the first trailer more than the second, specially the part with that soldier's POV as he and his squad were falling onto the city and how he saw Godzilla move around the smoke and everything. This one was good in terms of hyping his power through Cranston's prophetic-ish speech and the whole "can we kill it?/they were trying to kill it" parts.

Hope there's a third trailer that shows Godzilla in some cool action without showing the best moments of the film.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 26, 2014)

I wanna see what Vishnu looks like


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 26, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> I wanna see what Vishnu looks like



Vishnu is a Hindu deity.

And Google Image Search is your friend.



Tom Servo said:


> This movie's only real competition is TASM2





Dream said:


> I hope that Godzilla absolutely crushes TASM2 in the box office.



The Amazing Spider-Man 2?

That's hardly competition.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 26, 2014)

Fusion said:


> Oh, that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are eggs imo


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 26, 2014)

Those are bug eggs. Muto eggs or something harvesting the missle/nuke's power.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 26, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Those are bug eggs. Muto eggs or something harvesting the missle/nuke's power.



I hope so


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 26, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Vishnu is a Hindu deity.
> 
> And Google Image Search is your friend.



Not sure if your joking or not but "Vishnu" is the nickname for the giant dead centipede shown in the very first teaser.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 26, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Not sure if your joking or not but "Vishnu" is the nickname for the giant dead centipede shown in the very first teaser.



It's more of a reptile


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 26, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Not sure if your joking or not but "Vishnu" is the nickname for the giant dead centipede shown in the very first teaser.



If you're referring to the quote from the first trailer, that was taken from Robert J. Oppenheimer, who predates the entire concept of "Mutos," this Godzilla film, and Godzilla in general.

He was quoting from, as he put it, "ancient Hindu scripture," of which Vishnu is a mythological figure.

I don't know if that name has been appropriated by fans for the multi-armed monster corpse seen in the first trailer, but that's not an official name or anything (as far as I've seen, and I'm pretty up-to-date with any news related to this movie).

It's probably just some fodder Muto of no real importance. I doubt it'll even get a name.

Seems grossly misplaced to name a smoldering carcass we know nothing about after a deity based entirely on appearances, anyway--especially considering the beast (from what we can see) looks nothing like Vishnu and the only trait they seem to share is their multitude of arms.

EDIT: And Swarmy is correct--that thing looks more reptilian than insect, based on its apparent physiology.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 26, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> I don't know if that name has been appropriated by fans for the multi-armed monster corpse seen in the first trailer, but that's not an official name or anything (as far as I've seen, and I'm pretty up-to-date with any news related to this movie).







> The monster has no official name as of yet. Two fan aliases include "Vishnu", which comes directly from the first trailer, and Talaghan (fallen in Korean), although "Talaghan" is false and came from a troll post on the forums of Godzilla-Movies.com.



This is where it comes from  But yeah no official name.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh, you mean this trailer:


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 26, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> I don't remember seeing such monster in the first trailer.



It was in the leaked teaser


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 26, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> If you're referring to the quote from the first trailer, that was taken from Robert J. Oppenheimer, who predates the entire concept of "Mutos," this Godzilla film, and Godzilla in general.
> 
> He was quoting from, as he put it, "ancient Hindu scripture," of which Vishnu is a mythological figure.
> 
> ...



Yes I know about Oppenheimer and that he was the one narrating (kind of a giveaway when the soundclip sounds older than my grandmother)

I know Vishnu isn't its official name, but the nickname fans have been giving it is "vishnu" because of the statement given as it showed up on screen

Megaguirus was a giant dragonfly but had reptilian characteristics same with Battra and Destoroyah (although he was more of a crustacean but whatever)


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 26, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Megaguirus was a giant dragonfly but had reptilian characteristics same with Battra and Destoroyah (although he was more of a crustacean but whatever)



Still he had an exoskeleton while this multi legged kaiju seems to have a reptilian skin and claws which suggest an internal skeleton.


----------



## Njaa (Feb 26, 2014)

Can't believe i missed this trailer by a day and man oh man it's just wow.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 26, 2014)

GOTBIGGA


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 26, 2014)

The CGI in the second gif still looks....off to me


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 26, 2014)

I like how Godzilla just pops up right next to that nuke like "Oh hai."

Zero fucks given.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 26, 2014)

Is it just me or does Godzilla look like the Kraken from the crappy clash of the titans remake? 

EDIT: well would you look at that same people worked on the effects 



Super Goob said:


> The CGI in the second gif still looks....off to me



Really? I think that one looks good atleast in comparison to the first gif


----------



## Arishem (Feb 27, 2014)

Facially, he looks like a monstrous blend of a bear and a snapping turtle.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgSurkfqXuI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 27, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Really? I think that one looks good atleast in comparison to the first gif



I still can't see anything wrong with any of the CGI that's been shown so far...



Arishem said:


> Facially, he looks like a monstrous blend of a bear and a snapping turtle.



Two things you absolutely never want to fuck with merged into one gigantic thing you absolutely never want to fuck with?

Well, all right.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 27, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> This movie's only real competition is TASM2


Nay. It's real competition is Kaiju killer Adam Sandler who has a movie coming out a week after Godzilla hits theaters.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 27, 2014)

^This isn't some original movie, this is fucking Godzilla we're talking about here. You know how long we the fans have waited? So I'm positive not even Sandler's new movie top this. Box office wise of course.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 27, 2014)

Nightblade said:


> Kaiju killer Adam Sandler







BlazingInferno said:


> ^This isn't some original movie, this is fucking Godzilla we're talking about here. You know how long we the fans have waited? So I'm positive not even Sandler's new movie top this. Box office wise of course.



What gets me is, how are people not sick and fucking tired of Adam Sandler by now? It's 2014 and he's been the same guy in every movie he's ever made except for The Waterboy. Even Godzilla has had greater role diversity.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 27, 2014)

^ Stupidity is forever  Until he stops making money society will have to endure. 



Nightblade said:


> Nay. It's real competition is Kaiju killer Adam Sandler who has a movie coming out a week after Godzilla hits theaters.



Godzilla will kills Sandlers crap


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 27, 2014)

Best way to kill Godzilla? Use a biowepon  Like a virus


----------



## Raviene (Feb 27, 2014)

WTF...i missed the trailer by two full days 

but man... i love the tone of this trailer... 

the hopelessness...

dat cranstonness...

the creepiness (seriously that music creeped me out)... 

and dat epicness 


CANT WAIT!!


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 27, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> What gets me is, how are people not sick and fucking tired of Adam Sandler by now? It's 2014 and he's been the same guy in every movie he's ever made except for The Waterboy. Even Godzilla has had greater role diversity.



Didn't Grown Ups 2 beat Pacific Rim at the Box Office?... Badly?...In like the first week?


----------



## SupesuGojira (Feb 27, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Didn't Grown Ups 2 beat Pacific Rim at the Box Office?... Badly?...In like the first week?



Pretty much, but to be fair Pacific Rim was a new movie property, while Grown Ups 2 at the very least was a sequel to something that was already well known.  And you know how current society enjoys tasteless comedy. 

Beyond that, Pacific Rim had piss poor marketing, Warner Bros didn't decide to market the film until  it was the month that the movie release. and i just couldn't help but facepalm. I was like: You're just now deciding to do this?! Pacific Rim could have done slightly better if Warner Bros had advertised it more effectively.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Feb 27, 2014)

A proper and cleaner image!


----------



## Bioness (Feb 27, 2014)

SupesuGojira said:


> Pretty much, but to be fair Pacific Rim was a new movie property, while Grown Ups 2 at the very least was a sequel to something that was already well known.  And you know how current society enjoys tasteless comedy.
> 
> Beyond that, Pacific Rim had piss poor marketing, Warner Bros didn't decide to market the film until  it was the month that the movie release. and i just couldn't help but facepalm. I was like: You're just now deciding to do this?! Pacific Rim could have done slightly better if Warner Bros had advertised it more effectively.



I think it also had to do with the style of it as well. Like Scott Pilgrim vs. The World had advertising out the ass and still did badly in the box office, and you'll be hard-pressed to find anyone part of the "geek/nerd" community who disliked Scott Pilgrim. Same thing with Pacific Rim, it was basically live action anime transformers to the basic public.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Feb 27, 2014)

Bioness said:


> I think it also had to do with the style of it as well. Like Scott Pilgrim vs. The World had advertising out the ass and still did badly in the box office, and you'll be hard-pressed to find anyone part of the "geek/nerd" community who disliked Scott Pilgrim. Same thing with Pacific Rim, it was basically live action anime transformers to the basic public.



Pacific Rim was a kaiju love letter to the genre, it in no way felt like transformers, or even a transformers anime for that matter lol How does anyone even come to logical conclusion of this even seeming similar to transformers? I've seen multiple comments from a certain bulk of people say this, and honestly i just don't get the connection.

In terms of style, everyone knew what they were getting into, well mostly everyone. Sometimes i wish moviegoers would just research their movies before deciding to see it.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 27, 2014)

Transformers are sentient beings. Pacific Rim mechs are not  Don't see a connection at all. Unless your just referring to the whole giant robots big action aspect of it. 

I wonder whatever monster The King will fight in this film will have it's origin explained..


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 27, 2014)

I think I remember Michael Bay bashed on the movie for being similar to Transformers. Dumbass.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 27, 2014)

^  Of course Michael Bay would say that


----------



## SupesuGojira (Feb 27, 2014)

Godzilla 2014 Marketing! Snickers as sponsor  It's epically awesome! lmao

Punch Punch March (Wonderful 101)


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 27, 2014)

I dislike Snickers, but this commercial makes me want one!


----------



## Arishem (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 28, 2014)

^That looks great, as if it was the movie's concept art of Godzilla, even though it doesn't seem to be.

New pics. But beware with the text in the 4th pic, it can be spoiler-y:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 28, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Didn't Grown Ups 2 beat Pacific Rim at the Box Office?... Badly?...In like the first week?



Dunno; I never kept track because I didn't care about any of the other movies at the time Pacific Rim was out, least of all shitty Grown Ups 2. 



SupesuGojira said:


> Pacific Rim was a kaiju love letter to the genre, it in no way felt like transformers, or even a transformers anime for that matter lol How does anyone even come to logical conclusion of this even seeming similar to transformers? I've seen multiple comments from a certain bulk of people say this, and honestly i just don't get the connection.



The problem is that these conclusions are usually NOT logical, yet they stick and most people don't even give them a second thought.



BlazingInferno said:


> I think I remember Michael Bay bashed on the movie for being similar to Transformers. Dumbass.



Michael Bay can suck a dick.

All of his Transformers movies were complete ass.



SupesuGojira said:


> Godzilla 2014 Marketing! Snickers as sponsor  It's epically awesome! lmao
> 
> Punch Punch March (Wonderful 101)





Excellent.


There is no way this scaling can be accurate.

The 1998 Zilla and the Millennium Godzilla were way bigger than that.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 28, 2014)

SupesuGojira said:


> Pretty much, but to be fair Pacific Rim was a new movie property, while Grown Ups 2 at the very least was a sequel to something that was already well known.  And you know how current society enjoys tasteless comedy.
> 
> *Beyond that, Pacific Rim had piss poor marketing*, Warner Bros didn't decide to market the film until  it was the month that the movie release. and i just couldn't help but facepalm. I was like: You're just now deciding to do this?! Pacific Rim could have done slightly better if Warner Bros had advertised it more effectively.



So does Godzilla....and even that's being generous....and this is coming from a hardcore fan like myself 

@Nikushimi I think its referring to the original 1998 Zilla and the Milleniam Godzilla from "Godzilla 2000" in which case the sizes are pretty accurate


----------



## The Big G (Feb 28, 2014)

Nothing you will ever do will as awesome as playing ping-pong, riding ATVs, Water Skiing and partying with godzilla


----------



## SupesuGojira (Feb 28, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> So does Godzilla....and even that's being generous....and this is coming from a hardcore fan like myself
> 
> @Nikushimi I think its referring to the original 1998 Zilla and the Milleniam Godzilla from "Godzilla 2000" in which case the sizes are pretty accurate



Godzilla has been marketing well enough, Pacific Rim didn't start until the Month of its release. 

Beyond that Godzilla has been receiving some decent marketing, from the viral marketing of the first trailer, poster releases, Legendary G-Videos from Gareth, Godzilla Encounter, and the marketing of the second trailer. And now we have the Empire scans and snicker's commercial. And soon enough, the screening of Gojira at SXSW (where Gareth will be there for a Q and A), and the merchandise embargo release in March. 

Some G-Fans tend to believe that this film needs to be marketed like Sony's TASM2, just advertise the crap out of it until release. Or like GINO back in 1998. Although a trusted member from TK had pretty much confirmed that for a while Godzilla's marketing had not kicked off because they don't want to burn out their marketing plan for the film. Which is completely understandable, you don't want to burn out five months before release. Otherwise you won't have anything else to dish out when we're finally upon the month of release. But they are starting now, which is miles better than what was done for Pacific Rim.

Right now, Godzilla is being gradually marketed better than Pacific Rim.


----------



## MCTDread (Feb 28, 2014)

The Big G said:


> Nothing you will ever do will as awesome as playing ping-pong, riding ATVs, Water Skiing and partying with godzilla



That is awesome


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2014)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 28, 2014)

That will be in the next movie where Godzilla will need help to defeat the big bad and he'll team up to cook some drugs to get the big bad high.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 28, 2014)

Extended footage of the movie reaction :

Blow

Looks absolutely promising. Spoilers scattered ahead.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 28, 2014)

One of the scenes mentioned... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



They're recreating this 


Though I think it was obvious from the first trailer


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 28, 2014)

That bit between Cranston and Binoche was also foreseeable.


Lots of praise drawn towards Cranston's turn it seems.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 28, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> That will be in the next movie where Godzilla will need help to defeat the big bad and he'll team up to cook some drugs to get the big bad high.



secret ingredient will be his atomic breath!

can't wait for this movie


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 28, 2014)

Godzilla vs muto footage leaked


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 28, 2014)

Holy shit dude, the prices for the Destroy All Monsters! DVDs are fucking insane. Excluding Godzilla 1985, that's the only movie I have yet to get on DVD.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 28, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> Godzilla vs muto footage leaked



Not funny Mike


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 28, 2014)

That snickers commercial lmaooo.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 28, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> Godzilla vs muto footage leaked



A giant kaiju cat would totally own Godzilla if you think about it


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 28, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Not funny Mike



You mad bro?


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 28, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> Extended footage of the movie reaction :
> 
> Blow
> 
> Looks absolutely promising. Spoilers scattered ahead.







Swarmy said:


> A giant kaiju cat would totally own Godzilla if you think about it



That would be dumb and Illuminati as hell.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 28, 2014)

Catzilla


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 1, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Holy shit dude, the prices for the Destroy All Monsters! DVDs are fucking insane. Excluding Godzilla 1985, that's the only movie I have yet to get on DVD.



Really? Damn I'm glad I got a while ago  though I am bummed I don't have Son of Godzilla. If anything it will get more copies I assume since The King is returning. 


Also anyone here notice New York and San Fran in the trailer? Gonna be interesting how he gets to both cities .


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 1, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> Extended footage of the movie reaction :
> 
> Blow
> 
> Looks absolutely promising. Spoilers scattered ahead.


My dick is diamonds.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 1, 2014)

I actually don't own any of the Godzilla movies before the Millennium series on DVD; I have them all on VHS, but who the fuck watches that anymore?


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 1, 2014)

I wish i had Gojira DVDs. But all I have is the entire collection on my computer.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 1, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> I actually don't own any of the Godzilla movies before the Millennium series on DVD; I have them all on VHS, but who the fuck watches that anymore?




You think that's bad? I have laserdiscs, even though I was born in '93


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 1, 2014)

I have never even heard of "laserdiscs." Damn.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 1, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> Really? Damn I'm glad I got a while ago  though I am bummed I don't have Son of Godzilla. If anything it will get more copies I assume since The King is returning.
> 
> 
> Also anyone here notice *Las Vegas* and San Fran in the trailer? Gonna be interesting how he gets to both cities .



Fixed  and yes.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Mar 1, 2014)

I am excited for this


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 1, 2014)

niki ur faking set mang


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 1, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> I have them all on VHS, but who the fuck watches that anymore?



I do. VHS > Bly-Ray > DVD

Not quality wise, but because of nostalgia. When I put on a VHS I get this lovely feeling. that I just can't explain. Butterflies in my stomach and stuff. It makes me smile. When I put in a DVD or Blu-Ray I feel nothing whatsoever. The format itself means nothing to me at all, which makes it equal to streaming or downloaded files.

Same with cassette tapes. Quality wise it ain't no CD, but when I put on a tape I get this amazing feeling again, and whenever I put on a CD I don't feel jack shit at all because the format doesn't mean nothing to me.

I actually told my girlfriend a coule of days ago after I'd watched Rewind This! that I'm gonna start collecting VHS' again, which she wasn't all too hapy about. Vinyl, tapes and VHS. Oh yeaaaah!


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 1, 2014)

^ Man those we're the days  I owned Son of Godzilla, Ebirah of the deep, Godzilla vs Megalon and Godzilla vs Mothra.

Wish I still had them after all these years  I would always get a gleam in my ye whenever I would see a Godzilla VHS in Blockbuster like Godzilla vs Biollante and Godzilla 2000.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 1, 2014)

I have Godzilla 2000 and Terror of Mecha Godzilla somewhere amongst my VHS which should be collecting dust


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 1, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> niki ur faking set mang



:ignoramus



Uncle Acid said:


> I do. VHS > Bly-Ray > DVD
> 
> Not quality wise, but because of nostalgia. When I put on a VHS I get this lovely feeling. that I just can't explain. Butterflies in my stomach and stuff. It makes me smile. When I put in a DVD or Blu-Ray I feel nothing whatsoever. The format itself means nothing to me at all, which makes it equal to streaming or downloaded files.
> 
> ...



I'm not quite as sentimental. 

I hate going back to the old version of anything.

I don't get that same feeling of nostalgia over something like this.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 1, 2014)

Mail your Godzilla VHS' to me then. Heh.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 1, 2014)

Too lazy. :ignoramus


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 1, 2014)

This design is on my top 2, up with '54.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 1, 2014)

What we know of the Mutos so far 





The flying Muto will have a moth/fly like head and only 4 appendages.

The spider Muto seems to have a hard exoskeleton (at least its legs from what we see) and raptorial front limbs.

Tell me if I'm missing something


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 1, 2014)

Judging by the nest harvesting the nuke, they feed off nuclear energy, making them a perfect for Big G. Evident by script leaks and trailer.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 1, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Judging by the nest harvesting the nuke, they feed off nuclear energy, making them a perfect for Big G. Evident by script leaks and trailer.



A thanks, I knew I missing something 

Also the flying Muto will have some pincers or similar.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 1, 2014)

Godzilla' arms look stubby. And I'm glad my silly worries of his iconic atomic breath not being in the movie are gone.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 2, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Godzilla' arms look stubby. And I'm glad my silly worries of his iconic atomic breath not being in the movie are gone.



stubby but totes adorbs though


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 2, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> What we know of the Mutos so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some people think the flying MUTO is Rodan or King Ghidorah. Ugh.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 2, 2014)

I honestly don't give a shit about the Mutos.

Granted, we don't really know anything about them yet...but, for that reason, I find it very difficult to be excited for more information about them.

Right now, they just seem like fodder monsters for Godzilla to massacre... I really hope that isn't the case. If they were just going to make 2 hours of Godzilla dominating a vastly inferior opponent, they could've just kept the human armies as the only opposing force. There's no need to throw in an entire species of Kaiju for the sole purpose of getting torn to shit by Godzilla; the point of having other Kaiju is that they're supposed to pose a threat. It's no fun otherwise.

That said, I am still as hyped as I possibly can be for this movie; I want to see this new Godzilla in action, more than anything.

And I know it's just a distant dream at this point, but I wanna see a Godzilla + Pacific Rim crossover. Del Toro's all for it; don't miss that opportunity, Legendary.


----------



## Mambo (Mar 2, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> And I know it's just a distant dream at this point, but I wanna see a Godzilla + Pacific Rim crossover. Del Toro's all for it; don't miss that opportunity, Legendary.



It will be boring not very exciting one 

Jaegers have troubled fighting one kaiju, godzilla comes and piling up 5 kaiju corpses in a second


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 2, 2014)

That toy is for kids 4 and up.

The real shit is coming from Sideshow, SH Monsterarts, and NECA, so just wait a while.

By the way, the atomic breath is confirmed by that toy and it's just like the classic blue ones. The box displays it differently but a video popped up on tumblr, you pull down the tail and the breath comes out his mouth.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 2, 2014)

mambo said:


> It will be boring not very exciting one
> 
> Jaegers have troubled fighting one kaiju, godzilla comes and piling up 5 kaiju corpses in a second



People keep saying this and my response is always the same: You have no imagination. 

All you have to do is make stronger Jaegers and/or introduce stronger Kaiju. Del Toro hinted at this possibly happening with a Pacific Rim sequel, and even a merger of the two (which could be something like Kiryu or Mecha King Ghidorah; basically, a Kaiju Robocop).

Even putting that aside, the humans in the upcoming Godzilla movie will be fighting the Big G without either of these things, yet I don't see anybody complaining that it will be boring.

So a movie incorporating Jaegers, Kaiju, and Godzilla into the same universe in direct confrontation (unless handled very, very poorly) ought to be anything but.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 2, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Judging by the nest harvesting the nuke, they feed off nuclear energy, making them a perfect for Big G. Evident by script leaks and trailer.



Wasn't there a monster before that also are nuclear energy?


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 2, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> Wasn't there a monster before that also are nuclear energy?



Yes, that would be Destoroyah.

Come to think of it... The way the Muto appear to take on multiple forms (some insect-like, some flying) and the fact that Ken Watanabe is playing the scientist (Serizawa) who developed the Oxygen Destroyer...

Omg. You guys.

If the Muto are supposed to be Destoroyah, that would be such a fucking epic twist. Legendary, please, take my money. 

I am now 100% behind this idea.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 2, 2014)

^ That's what I was thinking. From what we know the Mutos are similar to Destoroyah.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 2, 2014)

Found this on twitter.

Beware, reveals one of the mutos.

Not sure if this is 100% legit, looks real doe


*Spoiler*: __ 









edit yeah these are real.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 2, 2014)

Its anatomy looks vaguely like the Cloverfield monster's, or like the Kaiju Scunner and Trespasser from Pacific Rim. It has the two really long forelimbs and then the shorter, secondary set of arms beneath that...

The way its forelimbs are so long and bend outward, it definitely reminds me more of Clover, but the head is different.

It also does look somewhat reminiscent of Destoroyah's early crustacean-like stage, though I may just be projecting that image onto it; it is quite a bit different, too.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 2, 2014)

Seems like a good foe though. I'll get this for my lil bro, while I get the better stuff such as Sideshow, SHMA, and NECA stuff.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah, I do like the design; this is much better than that stupid moth/fly head rumor.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 2, 2014)

May 16th huh. Saw the Godzilla Snickers commercial


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 2, 2014)

Apparently the 2nd Empire Cover is now also a poster.

That's 3 Godzilla posters for my future mancave lmao.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 2, 2014)

^ That I gotta see


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 3, 2014)

the MUTOs reminded me of Gameras Gyaos


----------



## NW (Mar 3, 2014)

The new muto looks pretty cool.

Should be interesting to see Godzilla fight him. 



Fluttershy said:


> the MUTOs reminded me of Gameras Gyaos


I thought this as well. 

Looks like a mix of Gyaos and Destroyah.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 3, 2014)

I see a bit of Orga in the Muto as well.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 3, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Found this on twitter.
> 
> Beware, reveals one of the mutos.
> 
> ...



Weird... this Muto is supposed to have 8 limbs two of which are raptorial and act as hands. The one in this pics have 6 limbs from what I can see....



Nikushimi said:


> Yeah, I do like the design; this is much better than that stupid moth/fly head rumor.



That rumor was for the flying Muto so it could still be true.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 3, 2014)

Shit, that monster looks boss. Whoever owns the game rights for Godzilla now better get with the next game.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 3, 2014)

Another game like Save the Earth but for the PS3/PS4/XBox360/XBox1 would be a good thing to see.

Though they'd either have to use the old monster models or redesign the old monsters that aren't in this movie, because Godzilla and the Muto wouldn't be enough to build a fighting game around.

Otherwise, it would have to be more like an action-adventure type of game, playing as Godzilla and going through a story mode of sorts...which, of course, I would still buy the hell out of.

I fear that trying to make it playable from the human point of view instead will just end up turning it into another Call of Duty...with monsters.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 4, 2014)

This new trailer looks so good,this movie is really promising 
cool the part of those doors closing on Godzilla,the authors want to keep the surprise on the design of Godzilla untill the movie releasing


----------



## SupesuGojira (Mar 5, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Another game like Save the Earth but for the PS3/PS4/XBox360/XBox1 would be a good thing to see.
> 
> Though they'd either have to use the old monster models or redesign the old monsters that aren't in this movie, because Godzilla and the Muto wouldn't be enough to build a fighting game around.
> 
> ...




In terms of a videogame for GODZILLA, I see two or three potential outcomes coming to light:

1. Another new Godzilla fighting game like Gestroy All Monsters Melee, or Save the Earth is made, a fighting game that also serves as a light movie-tie to the film itself. Pipeworks sort of did this with Destroy All Monsters Melee, bridging it with Godzilla 2000 and having Orga as a major secret monster to unlock.

Or potentially, we could get a fighting game similar to the Pacific Rim videogame.

2. We could get a single player GODZILLA game, like in the veins of The Amazing Spider-Man Activision Games. We take on the MUTOs and any other mutations that could have been created by the organization that made the MUTOs.  

3. We simply just get a Mobile Game. While there is a mobile game in development, I hope a major console game is in the works. 

I honestly hope we get another Godzilla fighter, taking on other Toho monsters as the latest Godzilla incarnation would be insanely awesome! 

Of course if not a fighter, then I will take a single player Godzilla game


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 5, 2014)

Saishin said:


> This new trailer looks so good,this movie is really promising
> cool the part of those doors closing on Godzilla,the authors want to keep the surprise on the design of Godzilla untill the movie releasing


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 6, 2014)

So it's finally come.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 6, 2014)

Muto toy teaser from Bandai:


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 6, 2014)

I wonder if this is a toy of the smaller ones or the other big one.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 6, 2014)

I think it's the small one.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 6, 2014)

Asides from the animals, this is an accurate depiction of Big G's size.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 6, 2014)

Lol at that T rex


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 6, 2014)

I still think that the 1998 Godzilla is bigger than that.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 6, 2014)

Nah that's about right, Zilla's foot was a bit bigger than a car.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 6, 2014)

1998 Zilla was 60 meters

FW Zilla was 90 meters

So it's accurate assuming they're referring to the 1998 version.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 6, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> 1998 Zilla was 60 meters
> 
> FW Zilla was 90 meters
> 
> So it's accurate assuming they're referring to the 1998 version.



But the Zilla in that image is right at the 60m mark.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 6, 2014)

Here's a cool fanart of the 8 legged muto:


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 6, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> So it's finally come.



Kill it.

Kill it with radioactive fire breath.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 6, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> So it's finally come.



Sweet shit!


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 6, 2014)

Arishem said:


> Here's a cool fanart of the 8 legged muto:


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 6, 2014)

These are for kids btw, not that detailed and stuff. Not for collectors.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 6, 2014)

They're available now?!?!


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 6, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> They're available now?!?!



Nope, just a few ToysRus in the U.S decided to be cunts and break the embargo date.



another leak.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh shit! Plot points are leaked by this! View at your own risk! Found on a FB page:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 6, 2014)

Leave it to toys and action figures to spoil shit. But it doesn't bother me.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 6, 2014)

Plot spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems like they are mixing the Godzillasaurus origin and the original 54' origin by making him a myth, but also a creature that existed during prehistoric times as the last of his race. Gareth and the creative team, bless your souls. 

Keep in mind that the Mutos and Godzilla are rivals, thus meaning that the Gamera/Gyaos thing from the Heisei trilogy is also hinted here, sort of like an homage.





all of my money.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 6, 2014)

Sounds interesting.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I won't lie: I'm a bit disappointed that the movie isn't going the traditional angle of having Godzilla created through exposure to nuclear testing, which was the defining element of Godzilla's allegorical purpose (a monster created by nuclear weapons).

However, this is...close enough, I guess, and it will be interesting to see how this new direction influences the tone of Godzilla's "character." I'd hate to think that this Godzilla was just another member of his species and not anything special, though. Having Godzilla just be some old dinosaur mutated by prehistoric natural radiation levels and people not finding skeletons of these motherfuckers lying around everywhere are going to be tough plot points to come up with a believable explanation for.

It seems the Muto are also ancient creatures that Godzilla has encountered before, though it remains to be clarified whether or not they are extraterrestrial in origin. From the descriptions we have so far, that doesn't appear to be the case, but we will have to wait and see.




Oh, and these toys so far are all uber lame.

I'd be more interested in seeing the higher-grade figures/statuettes and other merchandise...as opposed to all of this kiddie crap.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Mar 6, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Sounds interesting.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Dude, the toys aren't aimed at you and majority of them look fairly fine as they are for who WB/Toho are targeting . Hell even though I'm not the specific audience, I look forward to buying and collecting these figures.   

As for the toy leak pics, the embargo for the merchandise has been dated to lift on the 17th of this month, once that is lifted, everything that ties to the film will be revealed.  And most of the products will be in store warehouses usually within 2-3 days after the embargo.  Although when they are put on shelves depends on the individual store. 

This leak just shows that this particular Toys R Us ignored the policy of the embargo placed upon the merchandise. And this worker, or potential shopper just had to get his five minutes of fame by leaking photos and spoilers.

Sad, unfortunate and sad, it's going to be pain to avoid spoilers with this movie. But I'll do my best. One of the MUTOS have already been leaked, haven't spoiled myself in looking at it, and I'm gonna keep it that way until the movie lol


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm OK with the plot points, BTW, some of those had already leaked so it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 7, 2014)

SupesuGojira said:


> Dude, the toys aren't aimed at you and majority of them look fairly fine as they are for who WB/Toho are targeting . Hell even though I'm not the specific audience, I look forward to buying and collecting these figures.
> 
> As for the toy leak pics, the embargo for the merchandise has been dated to lift on the 17th of this month, once that is lifted, everything that ties to the film will be revealed.  And most of the products will be in store warehouses usually within 2-3 days after the embargo.  Although when they are put on shelves depends on the individual store.
> 
> ...



What is this "embargo" people keep talking about?

I know I haven't seen any Godzilla merchandise on shelves in years, but I thought that was because of a general decline in popularity due to there not being any movies coming out during that time.

Was there actually a freeze on Godzilla-related goods in the U.S. or what?


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> But the Zilla in that image is right at the 60m mark.



precisely.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 7, 2014)

I like how they handles the origin of Godzilla in this, I'm curious to see how the Mutos will be such a threat for him.



Nikushimi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They do show scientists discovering enormous skeleton remains in the trailer.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 7, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> They do show scientists discovering enormous skeleton remains in the trailer.



Yeah, but...how would they be able to keep that a secret from the public? Wouldn't there be skeletons like that all over the planet, if this was an entire species at one point?

It's gonna require some explaining.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 7, 2014)

If they want their own monster island it makes sense that giant monsters exist naturally or some precedence for Kaiju level beings been on Earth but yeah it will be hard to sell.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 7, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Yeah, but...how would they be able to keep that a secret from the public? Wouldn't there be skeletons like that all over the planet, if this was an entire species at one point?
> 
> It's gonna require some explaining.



Believe it or not a very few percentage of the prehistoric animals have been discovered, we keep finding huge dinosaur fossils almost every year or two so it's quite possible, especially if it's really ancient. It was only a few years ago that we discovered the biggest arthropod for example ( 2.5 metres or 8'2") 



Tranquil Fury said:


> If they want their own monster island it makes sense that giant monsters exist naturally or some precedence for Kaiju level beings been on Earth but yeah it will be hard to sell.



It might be that they were all on some isolated place, after all organisms that are stranded on islands often develop gigantism which would explain why there's an island with giant monsters.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 7, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Believe it or not a very few percentage of the prehistoric animals have been discovered, we keep finding huge dinosaur fossils almost every year or two so it's quite possible, especially if it's really ancient. It was only a few years ago that we discovered the biggest arthropod for example ( 2.5 metres or 8'2")



Godzilla is 350ft. tall.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 7, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Godzilla is 350ft. tall.



I was using the arthropod as an example of discovering something that makes you wonder how they've missed it, as I said we discover huge dinosaurs all the time. Remember that the bigger the animal is the less it reproduces and their numbers must have been few, there might have been only 100-1000 Godzillas for all we know (especially if they're long-lived which seems to be the case).


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 7, 2014)

Speaking of which: 



> Tyrannosaurus and Allosaurus, watch out: there's a new predator in town. Palaeontologists have discovered a previously unknown dinosaur, which may have been Europe's largest land predator during the Jurassic period. Called Torvosaurus gurneyi, it was about 10 metres long and weighed in at around 4 tonnes (around 33 feet long and 2,200 pounds).



See what I mean?


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 7, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> I was using the arthropod as an example of discovering something that makes you wonder how they've missed it, as I said we discover huge dinosaurs all the time. Remember that the bigger the animal is the less it reproduces and their numbers must have been few, there might have been only 100-1000 Godzillas for all we know (especially if they're long-lived which seems to be the case).



But that's still 100-1000 organic skyscrapers lying around. 



Swarmy said:


> Speaking of which:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean?



This Godzilla is about 11x the size of that thing.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 7, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> But that's still 100-1000 organic skyscrapers lying around.
> 
> 
> 
> This Godzilla is about 11x the size of that thing.



I know I know but they can still use this as a possible explaination  If they were only a few Godzillas and, lets say, their remains lie on the bottom of the ocean it's possible


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 7, 2014)

I bring more toys!

Blow


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 7, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> I bring more toys!
> 
> Blow



Shit winged Muto looks awesome


----------



## SupesuGojira (Mar 7, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> What is this "embargo" people keep talking about?
> 
> I know I haven't seen any Godzilla merchandise on shelves in years, but I thought that was because of a general decline in popularity due to there not being any movies coming out during that time.
> 
> Was there actually a freeze on Godzilla-related goods in the U.S. or what?



Warner Bros had put out an Embargo upon the merchandise for the upcoming Godzilla movie. Keeping all of it locked down so that no one could leak out any major spoilers of the film (Which stupidly still happened) or reveal any designs before they got to. This also keeps their marketing plans intact and does not ruin anything they had plan in showing off the film to the public. (Again, another aspect that has gone wrong due to people wanting to leak everything and getting their fame)

Dude, Godzilla Merchandise has been on shelves for years! Ever since 2002






There has been no freezing, some people just don't look hard enough for the proper stores that carry them. Toys R Us being a huge carrier of them for over a decade and counting. Bandai USA has been producing more Godzilla figures and collectibles for years, and they plan on releasing more while heavily backing the Godzilla 2014 film..


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 7, 2014)

I haven't seen a proper Godzilla toy here aside from Zilla


----------



## SupesuGojira (Mar 7, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> I haven't seen a proper Godzilla toy here aside from Zilla



You should probably re-check with your stores, they've been around for a long time. Especially over where I live in NC.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 7, 2014)

SupesuGojira said:


> You should probably re-check with your stores, they've been around for a long time. Especially over where I live in NC.



I'm from Bulgaria (that's in Europe ) we only recently began receiving toys from Japan, not to mention that about 3-4 years ago there was no mangas too  We get what's famous in the US or other countries in Europe.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 7, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> But that's still 100-1000 organic skyscrapers lying around.



Very few skeleton's are preserved. There wouldn't be that many fossils around. And the ones found might not be in perfect condition.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 7, 2014)

Super Goob said:


> Very few skeleton's are preserved. There wouldn't be that many fossils around. And the ones found might not be in perfect condition.



That too  Fossilisation isn't always successful.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 7, 2014)

They really are called Mutos? I thought it was some nickname we were calling them.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 7, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> They really are called Mutos? I thought it was some nickname we were calling them.



I guess we can't know until the movie is out, I still don't believe everything that's on the toy boxes.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 7, 2014)

What if the toy companies just made shit up to sell the product?

What if Godzilla doesn't really have radioactive fire breath?

What if he's actually not the last of a race of prehistoric creatures?

What if he's Jewish?


----------



## Zay (Mar 7, 2014)

GodZilla is back, finally.

That 90's Zilla needs to be banished, and burned.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 8, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> What if the toy companies just made shit up to sell the product?
> 
> What if Godzilla doesn't really have radioactive fire breath?
> 
> ...



What if he is circumcised?


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 8, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> What if he's Jewish?



There goes Germany


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 8, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> What if the toy companies just made shit up to sell the product?
> 
> What if Godzilla doesn't really have radioactive fire breath?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 8, 2014)

The Mutos can be Palestinian.

It writes itself, really.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 8, 2014)

I really like the implications of Godzilla and the Mutos being a product of an ancient radioactive ecosystem. Who knows how many other kaijus were spawned by that era? 

I hope something this epic is played when they throw down. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7STOky4dOEA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 8, 2014)

Zay said:


> GodZilla is back, finally.
> 
> That 90's Zilla needs to be banished, and burned.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIcExdpsEcQ#t=17[/YOUTUBE] 

Quickest fight to date in Godzilla


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 8, 2014)

I liked 90's Zillia 

Well only the animated series, that shit was awesome.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 8, 2014)

I like the 90's Zilla too. No fucks given.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 8, 2014)

I miss the Jamaican Puerto Rican dude from the show.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> I liked 90's Zillia
> 
> Well only the animated series, that shit was awesome.



>Likes '90s Zilla.
>"The Last of Us is overrated"
>Othinus avatar.

u wot m8 




Nah, I actually thought the 1998 movie wasn't that bad. It just wasn't...you know...Godzilla.



Tom Servo said:


> I miss the Jamaican Puerto Rican dude from the show.



...George Lopez?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 9, 2014)

But The Last of Us IS overrated 

And the only thing good about 90's Godzilla was the cartoon looking forward to the DVD coming out :33


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 9, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIcExdpsEcQ#t=17[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Quickest fight to date in Godzilla



I really need to see that movie


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 10, 2014)

I read this today and I seriously laughed so hard...



> According to Shogo Tomiyama, Godzilla's most dangerous adversary is Pikachu and that hopefully, "Godzilla's new film will finally win the hearts of children back from his most dangerous adversary ever: Pok?mon."



Sweet sweet irony... Pokemon has been inspired by insect fighting and kaijus and now this


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 10, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> I really need to see that movie



No, you don't--it's terrible.

I mean, all the Godzilla movies are kinda campy to an extent, but Final Wars seriously has one of the worst stories and some of the worst acting in any of them. You can tell it was really trying to capitalize on anime culture quite a bit, to the point that a lot of elements in the film were just gratuitous if not downright laughable.

I'll give it that it has some of the best Godzilla scenes, period, but anything involving the human characters is painful-stupid.

The chubby, Freddie Mercury-looking white guy who carried the samurai sword everywhere and spoke English throughout the whole movie made absolutely no fucking sense why he was doing either of those things or why he was even there. But that was actually so bad it was hilarious. 



Swarmy said:


> I read this today and I seriously laughed so hard...
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet sweet irony... Pokemon has been inspired by insect fighting and kaijus and now this



I grew up liking both Godzilla and Pokemon.

Fucks given: Zero.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## NW (Mar 10, 2014)

Don't listen to Niku. Final Wars is awesome! 

It's pure, crazy, monster mashing entertainment with some Matrix stuff thrown in for the hell of it. It's not supposed to make sense. 

@Sennin

KT^*(UT9*T S(D DAT POSTER


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 10, 2014)

Fusion said:


> Don't listen to Niku.



Man, if I had a nickel for every time that phrase has come up... 



> Final Wars is awesome!
> 
> It's pure, crazy, monster mashing entertainment with some Matrix stuff thrown in for the hell of it. It's not supposed to make sense.



Like I said, the Godzilla parts are some of the best you'll find in his entire filmography.

But everything else in the movie was just terribad. The Matrix stuff was retarded, made no sense, and was completely unnecessary.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 11, 2014)

If you guys like or might be interested in Mafia, I have hosting a Godzilla Mafia, sign ups are open now :33 Just the right thing to get you in the mood for the up coming movie...well besides rewatching all the movies in order.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 11, 2014)

I never understood how Mafias work.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 11, 2014)

Me neither. 

But hey, if people are interested...


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 11, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> No, you don't--it's terrible.
> 
> I mean, all the Godzilla movies are kinda campy to an extent, but Final Wars seriously has one of the worst stories and some of the worst acting in any of them. You can tell it was really trying to capitalize on anime culture quite a bit, to the point that a lot of elements in the film were just gratuitous if not downright laughable.
> 
> ...



Call me a spoiled Hollywood fanboy but I find it a bit hard to take seriosly most old Godzilla movies because of the costumes and effects... and that's considering I liked Them! and some other white and black monster movies 


That's the best way to do it  Take the best of both


----------



## Bioness (Mar 11, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> I never understood how Mafias work.





Nikushimi said:


> Me neither.
> 
> But hey, if people are interested...



Look here, click basic rules. It really is a simple game at its core, it just becomes complicated when you mix in the different roles people can have.

Link removed


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 11, 2014)

Final Wars was copying Matrix, X-men, Independence day and some japanese movies. The anime style is common in japan, it's their version of Punk Rock. I hated the humans and the aliens, that general was the only badass of the group. Also needed more Godzilla and time devoted to the monster fights. Kaiser Ghidorah had a horrible design, it was Ghiddorah and DesGhiddorah's combined which meant those stupid wings and tiny legs are on it. 



Not sure if this news has been mentioned.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 11, 2014)

Has any of you ever been bothered by Godzilla's looks and the movie effects? I'm curious because I have almost never heard anything bad about most of the movies which is weird... at least to me


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 11, 2014)

I understand that many of those movies are old and even then did not have good effects. It's guys in rubber suits and miniatures. Showa especially due to it's campiness. The effects got better over time obviously generally not big budget.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 11, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Final Wars was copying Matrix, X-men, Independence day and some japanese movies. The anime style is common in japan, it's their version of Punk Rock. I hated the humans and the aliens, that general was the only badass of the group. Also needed more Godzilla and time devoted to the monster fights. Kaiser Ghidorah had a horrible design, it was Ghiddorah and DesGhiddorah's combined which meant those stupid wings and tiny legs are on it.



Final Wars was one of my favorite Godzilla movies, and whenever I here people complain about the lack of monster time I think back on other Godzilla movies and A LOT of them were human heavy. 

Mothra vs. Godzilla
Invasion of Astro-Monster
Destroy All Monsters
Godzilla vs. Biollante
Godzilla vs. King Ghidorah
Godzilla (1998) - fuck that shit
Godzilla vs. Megaguirus
Godzila versus Mechagodzilla

All had a very small amount of monster coverage compared to the overall length of the movie.

I also wouldn't call it copying as you can say anything "copied" part of something else if you look hard enough. 



> Not sure if this news has been mentioned.


All Godzilla movies are already released on DVD, so is this a bundle of some sort? Why not blue ray? Why are those separated like that? The June release date has all the odd numbered movies and the July has all the even numbered one, what the fuck?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 11, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Has any of you ever been bothered by Godzilla's looks and the movie effects? I'm curious because I have almost never heard anything bad about most of the movies which is weird... at least to me



Godzilla vs. Megalon
All Monsters Attack (Godzilla's Revenge)

That is all.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 11, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Godzilla vs. Megalon
> All Monsters Attack (Godzilla's Revenge)
> 
> That is all.



I kinda like Megalon


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 11, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I understand that many of those movies are old and even then did not have good effects. It's guys in rubber suits and miniatures. Showa especially due to it's campiness. The effects got better over time obviously generally not big budget.



Then how come the franchise is so popular even today?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 11, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> I kinda like Megalon



Opps I meant to put Godzilla vs Gigan.

In Godzilla vs Gigan they were using a suit that had already been in 3 movies prior, by that time in Godzilla vs. Gigan pieces of the suit can be seen flying off during scenes.



In Godzilla vs. Megalon there was a problem of stock footage and plot.

All Monsters Attack/Godzilla's Revenge is self explanatory as the entire movie is literally the imagination of a fucking child.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 11, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Then how come the franchise is so popular even today?



Plenty of things are still popular despite being very old, Godzilla has stood the test of time it seems. Godzilla may not have had the best effects but he just has that appeal that has made him an icon across the World.

Even in Japan Kamen Rider(masked Super heroes) and Super Sentai(Power Rangers is the Western adaptation) are popular, not just the newer ones but also the classics from the 1970s.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 11, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Plenty of things are still popular despite being very old, Godzilla has stood the test of time it seems. Godzilla may not have had the best effects but he just has that appeal that has made him an icon across the World.
> 
> Even in Japan Kamen Rider(masked Super heroes) and Super Sentai(Power Rangers is the Western adaptation) are popular, not just the newer ones but also the classics from the 1970s.



I guess, still it's quite interesting. I used to love Godzilla as a kid but I started to fail at seeing him as a real monster and just as a rubber costume with time.
I wonder by now they should have enough bugdet to make him more up to date so to say.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 11, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> I guess, still it's quite interesting. I used to love Godzilla as a kid but I started to fail at seeing him as a real monster and just as a rubber costume with time.
> I wonder by now they should have enough bugdet to make him more up to date so to say.



Honestly, all Godzilla movies after Godzilla 1985 don't register as a "man in a rubber suit" I think that was when they really went for a believable look and feel. Before then it was just easier for the suits to be more human looking as they provided more mobility.


----------



## NW (Mar 11, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> But everything else in the movie was just terribad. The Matrix stuff was retarded, made no sense, and was completely unnecessary.


Well, to each their own, I suppose.

I liked the Matrix stuff, t'was a refreshing and fun formula for the movie, IMO. 



Bioness said:


> All Monsters Attack/Godzilla's Revenge is self explanatory as the entire movie is literally the imagination of a fucking child.


It's madness. A Godzilla film that doesn't even have the King himself in it.

Just some kid who gets bullied, has weird-ass dreams about stock footage, gets kidnapped, pulls a Home Alone on the kidnappers using the "power of Minilla", then gets to safety and _joins_ the bullies.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 12, 2014)

[sp]I rather like the idea of Ghidora being some kind of progenitor alien species.

One way or another, I hope he gets included in this film and/or the next; KG is the only thing that can make a Godzilla reboot even better.[/sp]



Swarmy said:


> Call me a spoiled Hollywood fanboy but I find it a bit hard to take seriosly most old Godzilla movies because of the costumes and effects... and that's considering I liked Them! and some other white and black monster movies
> 
> 
> That's the best way to do it  Take the best of both



Yeah, the old Godzilla movies are cheesy.

But when it's something you grow up with, it's easier to forgive.



Swarmy said:


> Has any of you ever been bothered by Godzilla's looks and the movie effects? I'm curious because I have almost never heard anything bad about most of the movies which is weird... at least to me



The only people who watch these movies aren't the people who are going to be super critical of them.



Fusion said:


> Well, to each their own, I suppose.
> 
> I liked the Matrix stuff, t'was a refreshing and fun formula for the movie, IMO.



It was very poorly scripted and acted, and there was no real point to it in a Godzilla movie.



> It's madness. A Godzilla film that doesn't even have the King himself in it.
> 
> Just some kid who gets bullied, has weird-ass dreams about stock footage, gets kidnapped, pulls a Home Alone on the kidnappers using the "power of Minilla", then gets to safety and _joins_ the bullies.



Oh. I remember that.

I thought that movie was ass, even when I was a toddler.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 12, 2014)

Aparrently new footage has been shown at SFSX or something and people gave it a standing ovation.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 12, 2014)

The more I hear about this movie, the more hyped I am for it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 12, 2014)

Godzilla number 6 in Rotten Tomatoes' Top 10 Most Anticipated Summer Movies? What is this BS?


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 12, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Yeah, the old Godzilla movies are cheesy.
> 
> But when it's something you grow up with, it's easier to forgive.
> 
> ...



Yeah I completely agree. The first Godzilla movie that I saw was Godzilla vs. Biollante and I loved it so much that now I'm scared to watch again because I don't want to be disappointed 

True still it would have been awesome if they did a big budget Godzilla movie that wasn't in any way connected to Hollywood.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 12, 2014)

Garreth answered some questions on Facebook. One of his answers was that there'll be some easter eggs we will enjoy.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 12, 2014)

Mothra easter eggs?


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 12, 2014)

Knowing Goyer, I don't see Mothra appearing in the Legendary franchise at all.

It wouldn't be "realistic enough"


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 12, 2014)

Take out the fairies and it would be realistic


----------



## Bioness (Mar 12, 2014)

> >Godzilla is described as "thrashing" the muto in the airport scene. It seems very reminiscent of Gamera vs Gyaos in Shibuya from Gamera 3- but bigger, and more brutal.



For people who aren't aware of the Gamera franchise, in Gamera 3 (The Revenge of Iris/Awakening of Iris), Gamera fights a Gyaos (giant bird) there are hundreds of these things, in fighting it Gamera kills 20,000 of the people he is tryin to protect.

[YOUTUBE]DT3n4Z21jaA[/YOUTUBE]

It is one of my favorite kaiju battles, even if it is a total stomp.



Swarmy said:


> Yeah I completely agree. The first Godzilla movie that I saw was Godzilla vs. Biollante and I loved it so much that now I'm scared to watch again because I don't want to be disappointed
> 
> True still it would have been awesome if they did a big budget Godzilla movie that wasn't in any way connected to Hollywood.



Biollante is where my name comes from  Biollante is also my all time favorite kaiju and that movie is easily top 3 for me. Watch the entire series then rewatch it. It does have great rewatch value.




Tom Servo said:


> Knowing Goyer, I don't see Mothra appearing in the Legendary franchise at all.
> 
> It wouldn't be "realistic enough"





BlazingInferno said:


> Take out the fairies and it would be realistic



Because giant monsters the size of sky scrapers fighting is more realist than doll sized humans with psychic powers 

EVERY movie with Mothra has the Shobijin/Cosmos/Elias.



You can't not have them with Mothra, whoever owns Mothra would make sure that they are included.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 12, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Godzilla number 6 in Rotten Tomatoes' Top 10 Most Anticipated Summer Movies? What is this BS?



Rotten Tomatoes is rotten.



Swarmy said:


> Yeah I completely agree. The first Godzilla movie that I saw was Godzilla vs. Biollante and I loved it so much that now I'm scared to watch again because I don't want to be disappointed



Godzilla vs. Biollante was one of the best movies in the entire filmography and handled extremely well; I wouldn't be too worried about that.



> True still it would have been awesome if they did a big budget Godzilla movie that wasn't in any way connected to Hollywood.



As long as it's not as bad as the live action Death Note...



BlazingInferno said:


> Garreth answered some questions on Facebook. One of his answers was that there'll be some easter eggs we will enjoy.



I figured.



Swarmy said:


> Mothra easter eggs?







BlazingInferno said:


> Take out the fairies and it would be realistic



Oh hell no.

Given the choice to scrap or keep, I think they will keep the Mothra twins and get a couple of super hot chicks to play them. Sex sells, after all. 

'Murrica.



Bioness said:


> Biollante is where my name comes from



No kiddin'? 

Interesting; never woulda guessed it.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 12, 2014)

And, well...while we're on the subject of our favorite Kaiju... I'm quite partial to Godzilla himself, King Ghidora, and Kiryu.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 12, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Biollante is where my name comes from  Biollante is also my all time favorite kaiju and that movie is easily top 3 for me. Watch the entire series then rewatch it. It does have great rewatch value.
> 
> 
> Because giant monsters the size of sky scrapers fighting is more realist than doll sized humans with psychic powers
> ...



Yeah a giant plant is an awesome idea 

If we start talking about realism then Godzilla shouldn't be able to move at all... I mean his bone mass would be ridiculous...

Mothra can be done realistically (as far as giant bugs go) since he doesn't moult which is one of the main reasons why we don't have giant insects, if Mothra breaths in some other way it could be pretty scientifically accurate.



Nikushimi said:


> And, well...while we're on the subject of our favorite Kaiju... I'm quite partial to Godzilla himself, King Ghidora, and Kiryu.



I can't pick between Megaguirus, Megalon and Kamacuras (who are a bit fodder but ah well)


----------



## Bioness (Mar 12, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> And, well...while we're on the subject of our favorite Kaiju... I'm quite partial to Godzilla himself, King Ghidora, and Kiryu.



You mean King Ghidora*h* and *Mechagodzilla 3* 



Swarmy said:


> Yeah a giant plant is an awesome idea
> 
> If we start talking about realism then Godzilla shouldn't be able to move at all... I mean his bone mass would be ridiculous...
> 
> ...



I really don't think we see any kaiju "breathing" besides Godzilla.

Also why isn't Mothra your favorite 

But if you like insectoid monsters, than look no further than Legion (who is my 4th favorite Kaiju).

[YOUTUBE]GqevsDGsAs4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 12, 2014)

Bioness said:


> I really don't think we see any kaiju "breathing" besides Godzilla.
> 
> Also why isn't Mothra your favorite
> 
> ...



Well yeah, I don't think that scientifical accuracy was the first thing they had in mind when doing these movies 

Too colorful  I like Mothra but I would have liked him more if he had bigger legs 

Wow that design is impressive


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Human cast_


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 12, 2014)

Bioness said:


> You mean King Ghidora*h* and *Mechagodzilla 3*



The "h" isn't necessary for the pronunciation (actually, neither of them are ) and I like "Kiryu" better than "Mechagodzilla 3." 



> Also why isn't Mothra your favorite



Mothra is so lame even Swarmy doesn't like her. 

Not that Swarmy is lame, I mean; it's just that Swarmy is really into bugs, and Mothra's a bug... 



Swarmy said:


> Too colorful  I like Mothra but I would have liked him more if he had bigger legs



*Her/she.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 12, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Mothra is so lame even Swarmy doesn't like her.
> 
> Not that Swarmy is lame, I mean; it's just that Swarmy is really into bugs, and Mothra's a bug...
> 
> ...



I just don't like butterflies and Mothra, despite her name, looks more like one than a moth 


Yeah I keep forgetting it's a she


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm no bug expert, but moths/butterflies don't lay giant, rainbow-colored, hard-shelled robin eggs, either, do they?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 12, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> The "h" isn't necessary for the pronunciation (actually, neither of them are ) and I like "Kiryu" better than "Mechagodzilla 3."



You only say Ghidora if you are going to say "Kingu Ghidora", and Kiryu is a stupid name 




> Mothra is so lame even Swarmy doesn't like her.
> 
> Not that Swarmy is lame, I mean; it's just that Swarmy is really into bugs, and Mothra's a bug...



I am looking for Mothra GIFs as we speak.



> *Her/she.



The original Mothra and Mothra Leo are male 

Also stop using the : lbj smiley, like the only thing that can respond to that shit is another : lbj smiley, it causes an endless cycle.

*note this is where I would use the : lbj smiley to denote my half seriousness, but I will never use that thing.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 12, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> I'm no bug expert, but moths/butterflies don't lay giant, rainbow-colored, hard-shelled robin eggs, either, do they?



As far as I know no


----------



## Bioness (Mar 12, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> I just don't like butterflies and Mothra, despite her name, looks more like one than a moth : awesome
> 
> 
> Yeah I keep forgetting it's a she : hurr



Mothra is based around the Giant Silk Moth.


She also looks different, depending on the era/film.

Showa

*Spoiler*: __ 









Heisei

*Spoiler*: __ 








GMK


Millennium

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bioness (Mar 12, 2014)

Also regarding the Gareth Edwards info, I think he was joking about a lot of that stuff guys.


----------



## NW (Mar 12, 2014)

The King > All other kaiju 



Bioness said:


> You mean King Ghidora*h* and *Mechagodzilla 3*


The Japanese dub calls it "Kiryu". 



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *Spoiler*: _Human cast_


Holy shit, Serizawa's back?!


----------



## Bioness (Mar 12, 2014)

Fusion said:


> The Japanese dub calls it "Kiryu". : lbj



I know what it says! Doesn't mean it is any less stupid.


----------



## NW (Mar 12, 2014)

Bioness said:


> I know what it says! Doesn't mean it is any less stupid.


Well, at least it has its own name (meaning "mechanical dragon" or something, if I'm correct) instead of just "Mecha (insert kaiju name)" like the other mechas. :ignoramus


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 12, 2014)

Bioness said:


> You only say Ghidora if you are going to say "Kingu Ghidora",



"Kingu Gidora" sounds pretty cool actually. :ignoramus



> and Kiryu is a stupid name



IIRC, it means "metal dragon."

So...





> The original Mothra and Mothra Leo are male
> 
> Also stop using the : lbj smiley, like the only thing that can respond to that shit is another : lbj smiley, it causes an endless cycle.









> *note this is where I would use the : lbj smiley to denote my half seriousness, but I will never use that thing.







Fusion said:


> Holy shit, Serizawa's back?!



Yep.

So you can bet the Oxygen Destroyer will play a role in this film.

Let's just hope this Godzilla doesn't go the way of the original.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 13, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Knowing Goyer, I don't see Mothra appearing in the Legendary franchise at all.
> 
> It wouldn't be "realistic enough"


Goyer has nothing to do with this movie. 

edit:
Oh wow wtf, he wrote the story. Although it got polished, but this dampened my hype a tad. Fuck.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 13, 2014)

I guess after this movie Goyer will reach new levels of approval which so far has been neglected to him. It's gonna be an amazing movie regardless of the screewriter.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm not really familiar with this Goyer fellow, so I looked him up.

Turns out he screen-wrote (?) the first couple of Nolan's Batman films and co-wrote the third one and Man of Steel. The rest of the stuff he's worked on doesn't stand out to me as anything particularly impressive, but at least he's experienced.

So it seems like the film's screenplay will be all right in his hands; it's whoever else touched it that we need to worry about.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 13, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Also regarding the Gareth Edwards info, I think he was joking about a lot of that stuff guys.



I think he was also asked if he would be in a relationship Godzilla and he said he would be worried  about Big G's reaction if he cheated on him


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 13, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> I'm not really familiar with this Goyer fellow, so I looked him up.
> 
> Turns out he screen-wrote (?) the first couple of Nolan's Batman films and co-wrote the third one and Man of Steel. The rest of the stuff he's worked on doesn't stand out to me as anything particularly impressive, but at least he's experienced.
> 
> So it seems like the film's screenplay will be all right in his hands; it's whoever else touched it that we need to worry about.


He wrote the screenplay for Begins, but Nolan told him to GTFO for The Dark Knight and TDKR. He just wrote the stories for those two film, but it was the Nolan bros. who did the screenplay. And of course most recently he wrote the screenplay for Man of Murder together with Hack Snyder. Also has Blade Trinity under his belt. 

Also looking into it more, he just worked on Godzilla's script for a bit. I reckon once Edwards and Tull realized what a piece of shit he was, they kicked his bum out the door. So I suppose there's actually nothing to worry about. Whatever changes he made to the script were likely erased/changed for the better. Dodged a bullet there.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 13, 2014)

Nightblade said:


> He wrote the screenplay for Begins, but Nolan told him to GTFO for The Dark Knight and TDKR. He just wrote the stories for those two film, but it was the Nolan bros. who did the screenplay. And of course most recently he wrote the screenplay for Man of Murder together with Hack Snyder. Also has Blade Trinity under his belt.
> 
> Also looking into it more, he just worked on Godzilla's script for a bit. I reckon once Edwards and Tull realized what a piece of shit he was, they kicked his bum out the door. So I suppose there's actually nothing to worry about. Whatever changes he made to the script were likely erased/changed for the better. Dodged a bullet there.



I thought the first two Nolan Batmans were pretty good; Rises was the only one I absolutely hated.

Oh well.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 13, 2014)

Bioness said:


> GMK



I'm not gonna lie she looks pretty awesome in this gif


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh lord


----------



## Bioness (Mar 13, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Oh lord



Considering how the last reboot failed hard.

WWWHHHHHHHHHYYYYY

Gamera had his high point with the Heisei trilogy, you're not going to make money off a flying giant turtle, just let him die.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 13, 2014)

Bioness said:


> I know what it says! Doesn't mean it is any less stupid.



Wouldn't make much sense for them to call it Mechagodzilla 3 if it was the only one built in its own continuity 



Bioness said:


> Considering how the last reboot failed hard.
> 
> WWWHHHHHHHHHYYYYY
> 
> Gamera had his high point with the Heisei trilogy, you're not going to make money off a flying giant turtle, just let him die.



It was a sequel not a reboot


----------



## Bioness (Mar 13, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Wouldn't make much sense for them to call it Mechagodzilla 3 if it was the only one built in its own continuity



I meant just Mechagodzilla, the 3 or III would only be the out of story identification. I mean the title even said Mechagodzilla though they never call him that.



> It was a sequel not a reboot



Wait are we talking about the same movie?


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 13, 2014)

Bioness said:


> I meant just Mechagodzilla, the 3 or III would only be the out of story identification. I mean the title even said Mechagodzilla though they never call him that.



"Mechagodzilla" sounds much dumber than "Kiryu," imo.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 13, 2014)

A Gamera reboot hmmm. I liked Gamera: Revenge of Iris despite seeing it once, but I disliked it's open-ended ending. I wonder how Hollywood would do it if they made an American reboot. Probably make it look like a rip-off of this movie.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 13, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> A Gamera reboot hmmm. I liked Gamera: Revenge of Iris despite seeing it once, but I disliked it's open-ended ending. I wonder how Hollywood would do it if they made an American reboot. Probably make it look like a rip-off of this movie.



That wasn't the last Gamera movie though, it was Gamera the Brave, which in my opinion was a bit boring.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 13, 2014)

Bioness said:


> *That wasn't the last Gamera movie though*, it was Gamera the Brave, which in my opinion was a bit boring.



Didn't say it was.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 13, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Didn't say it was.



Sorry, just thought that's what you meant when you brought it up. Did you see any of the other Gamera movies?

The Showa series is well...okay, the Heisei trilogy though


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah the Heisei series is way better. The Showa series seems a little weird. I haven't seen Gamera the Brave but I do know they changed Gamera's roar


----------



## Bioness (Mar 13, 2014)

Showa Gamera a _little weird_? Talk about an understatement.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 14, 2014)

I liked Iris other than the fact that "Iris" is a really retarded name for a mutated tentacle demon


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 14, 2014)

Back to Godzilla, the Flying Muto's name was revealed apparently from SXSW.  Hokmuto. And descriptions. All spoilerish. 


And this too. 

[YOUTUBE]Pa26RU2PHgE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 15, 2014)

From what I've seen so far, I think Edwards and his team nailed this.

Honestly, whatever flaws this movie has, it'll still be worth going to see.

The guy should really be more confident and say "Yes, we intend to make a shit ton of sequels if this movie kicks ass at the box office."

Because, really, that's exactly what should happen.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 15, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Back to Godzilla, the Flying Muto's name was revealed apparently from SXSW.  Hokmuto. And descriptions. All spoilerish.
> 
> 
> And this too.





> which is very bug-like, but there are plenty of secrets about the Hokmuto that weren't revealed in what we saw tonight, and the fight isn't going to be as easy as Godzilla might hope



So not only will it be bug-like but it won't be just some fodder.... OH YEAH BABY


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm finally starting to see that Godzilla Snickers commercial get frequent air time.

Glad to see the movie is getting some mainstream attention. Now if only I would see even a single trailer on television...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 17, 2014)

Action figure close ups


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 17, 2014)

That thing...looks PISSED to be alive, lol.

I gotta say, somethin' about the eyes and the way the lip curves... This Godzilla's face reminds me of Smaug from the recent Hobbit movie.

The anatomy in general looks very crocodilian.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 17, 2014)

I still find the feet a bit off


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah, they look like elephant feet. 

Not very stable-looking for such a large animal, but oh well.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 17, 2014)

Book cover


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Swarmy (Mar 17, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Yeah, they look like elephant feet.
> 
> Not very stable-looking for such a large animal, but oh well.



Actually scientifically they are exactly how they should be for such a large creature but aesthetically they aren't suited for the king of monsters, Godzilla should have large clawed feet much like a theropod rather than a sauropod.

I hope the final design we see in the movie will do him justice


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Swarmy (Mar 17, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Based on that game trailer and all of the toys, I think we've seen the final design.
> 
> And whatevs; I'm pretty happy with it.



Like you have a choice


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 17, 2014)

Godzilla isn't a choice; it's a way of life.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 17, 2014)

A friend of mine is a major fan of the Godzilla franchise, so he and I shall be seeing this film. I myself am not a major Godzilla fan, but I still am very excited about this film, since the promotional material for it does make it look to be very exciting. I do hope that Godzilla in this film looks somewhat realistic and biologically-plausible, rather than being obviously a person wearing a suit. Thus far, the film seems as if it shall be very serious, rather than corny and campy, so I am hopeful that Godzilla's design shall be one that seems to be genuinely impressive and awe-inspiring. Plus, after the incredible display of _kaiju_ in _Pacific Rim,_ I am certain that the producers of this film would want to have _kaiju_ designs that rival those of that film.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 17, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> I still find the feet a bit off



Yeah that's my one complaint is the feet (and the fact that the spines aren't white.....they better still light up when he uses his AR )


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 17, 2014)

I think the legs are entirely disproportional, but I want to see them in the movie to draw my own conclusions.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 17, 2014)

As long as he can fire out a radioactive energy beam/blast, I'll be happy. However, so far I haven't heard or seen this Godzilla able to do that.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2014)

Bioness said:


> As long as he can fire out a radioactive energy beam/blast, I'll be happy. However, so far I haven't heard or seen this Godzilla able to do that.



[YOUTUBE]T8UybvRy-og[/YOUTUBE]

Of course he doesn't blast out his jaw like that but yeah.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 17, 2014)

If he actually does unhinge his jaws when he does it that would be creepy as fuck.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 17, 2014)

For some reason, the Muto from the toy set looks like a Pokemon to me.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 17, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> For some reason, the Muto from the toy set looks like a Pokemon to me.



Which one are you talking about? The giant spider-like one that looks like its head is a giant toenail or the black one that looks like showa Gyaos?


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 18, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Which one are you talking about? The giant spider-like one that looks like its head is a giant toenail or the black one that looks like showa Gyaos?



The one from the bridge toy set that looks sorta like the Cloverfield monster. With the hook hands/feet.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 18, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> I think the legs are entirely disproportional, but I want to see them in the movie to draw my own conclusions.



Not to mention that they look to heavy to move


----------



## Arishem (Mar 18, 2014)

The legs look really good compared to Heisei Godzilla, which is one of the most beloved iterations of the character.



Based on the 12-inch tall figure, I have to say that Bearzilla is my favorite Godzilla yet.
Blow
The toy is 24 inches long, so that means in the movie he'll be 350 feet tall and 700 feet long.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 18, 2014)

UK trailer has new footage. And it's got a closer look of Hokmuto.
[YOUTUBE]QcyyGqP4p_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arishem (Mar 18, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> UK trailer has new footage. And it's got a closer look of Hokmuto.
> [YOUTUBE]QcyyGqP4p_4[/YOUTUBE]


Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 18, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> UK trailer has new footage. And it's got a closer look of Hokmuto.
> [YOUTUBE]QcyyGqP4p_4[/YOUTUBE]



They didn't show that much of Hokmuto


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> They didn't show that much of Hokmuto



Good, I like the fact that they are hiding the creature design and more importantly the plot, I love the fact that I'm going into this movie purely on hype with no idea of what to expect (story or monster design wise)


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 18, 2014)

Joakim3 said:


> Good, I like the fact that they are hiding the creature design and more importantly the plot, I love the fact that I'm going into this movie purely on hype with no idea of what to expect (story or monster design wise)



True but I'm dying to know if the Muto will have an exoskeleton  We haven't had a giant bug movie in ages (not counting Onibaba from Pacific Rim)


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 18, 2014)

Onibaba was more of a crustacean... 

Anyway, I've been wondering about the name "Hokmuto," and I can't shake the suspicion that it's supposed to be "Hokumuto."

If I'm not mistaken, the name was confirmed based on Edwards's screening of a scene from the upcoming film at SXSW in Texas, so the name MUST have been spoken rather than written. If that's the case, and if this "Hokumuto" is a Japanese name, it would be pronounced very much like "Hoke-muto" to the English ear.

You'd have to get a translator who knows what they're doing to interpret the name according to its Japanese characters, but I know "Hoku" is potentially associated with the direction "North." Either that, or it's a romanization/pronunciation of "hawk" in Japanese (which should be "taka", but it fits the flying theme of this particular Muto). 

What do you guys think of this speculation?


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 18, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Onibaba was more of a crustacean...



Still an arthropod and recent research confirmed that insects are actually crustaceans so yeah I consider Onibaba a giant bug


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 18, 2014)

So shrimp, and crab, and lobster...

Oh God, even lobster? 














































































































































Whatever. I'm still eating them.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 18, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> So shrimp, and crab, and lobster...
> 
> Oh God, even lobster?
> 
> Whatever. I'm still eating them.



From what I've been reading the past few years we might start eating actual insects very soon, they are rich on protein and low on fat.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 18, 2014)

If you're interested to read how crusteaceans are related to insects (hexapods), read this: 

It's quite amazing really


----------



## Arishem (Mar 18, 2014)

If this leaked pic is anything to go by, the final battle should be one for the ages


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 18, 2014)

The legs... 

The head is too small in comparison to the whole body.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 19, 2014)

Arishem said:


> If this leaked pic is anything to go by, the final battle should be one for the ages



My bet is on the doge 



Mike Von J said:


> The legs...
> 
> The head is too small in comparison to the whole body.



NO offense towards the king of monsters but most big animals have relatively small brains compared to their body mass


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Pics_ 













Arishem said:


> If this leaked pic is anything to go by, the final battle should be one for the ages



I can't wait.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 19, 2014)

I wonder how smart this Godzilla will be

generally Godzilla's intelligence varies. In the Showa versions his intelligence was on par with a normal human's. Heisei was a monster but was strangely tactical at times in battle (not unlike The Hulk) the millennium versions vary from simple angry juggernaut to him being fairly intelligent.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 19, 2014)

Usually larger body size compenstates for the lack of intelligence, so if they want to be realistic they'll have to make him more of an instinct driven monster than an intelligent animal, but then again Godzilla's size is impossible for this planet so everything is possible


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 19, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> My bet is on the doge
> 
> 
> 
> NO offense towards the king of monsters but most big animals have relatively small brains compared to their body mass



Well, T-Rex had a big head but still a very small brain. The head was on par with the body though. This Godzilla's body is... not good...


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 19, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> Well, T-Rex had a big head but still a very small brain. The head was on par with the body though. This Godzilla's body is... not good...



T rex had a  big head because he had a powerful bite and had a lot of muscles attached to the jaws, Godzilla may not really need a powerful bite since as far as I see he might be using his tail, claws and atomic breath instead of jaws.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 19, 2014)

Those jaws are not there for decoration. I really hope he makes use of those and bites a few enemies.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 19, 2014)

His fighting style is said to be a mixture of a bear and a komodo dragon's sooooo...yeah.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 19, 2014)

Garreth I want your fuckin shirt.

[YOUTUBE]4tLeAh5X44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 19, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> Those jaws are not there for decoration. I really hope he makes use of those and bites a few enemies.





BlazingInferno said:


> His fighting style is said to be a mixture of a bear and a komodo dragon's sooooo...yeah.



Exactly! Bears don't have big heads too.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 19, 2014)

So, what might Godzilla's origin story be for this film? Will he be a dinosaur mutated by radiation, or something else? Hopefully, it shall be something that is somewhat plausible, since this film seems to be intending to have a serious tone and atmosphere.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 19, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> So, what might Godzilla's origin story be for this film? Will he be a dinosaur mutated by radiation, or something else? Hopefully, it shall be something that is somewhat plausible, since this film seems to be intending to have a serious tone and atmosphere.




*Spoiler*: __ 



For now all we know is that he is a prehistoric animal that lived when the radiation on Earth was ten times higher.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2014)

^ right.

new poster:


*Spoiler*: __ 








also, actual spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 




the rib cages shown in the February trailer belonged to an older creature of Godzilla's species


----------



## Njaa (Mar 19, 2014)

Caught up to this thread and that UK trailer shows that the "twins" from the destroyed building were indeed firefighters. Also i rather like his new feet, for such a large animal columnlike limbs would be biologically expected as far as a movie about a 350 foot tall reptile that is so i see no problem there.

As far as brains go it depends, large size doesn't always equal small brains. Whales have large brains and so do elephants, it'll depend on how smart they want him to be. Just under 2 more months left till showtime.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 19, 2014)

Godzilla works better as an instinct-driven force of nature, and I hope they keep him that way.

I wouldn't mind it if the new one had some rudimentary form of problem-solving or tactical skills, but Godzilla is fundamentally supposed to be a monster and that's what I want to see.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 20, 2014)

It's been a while since I last seen the original but Godzilla originally was just a surviving dinosaur that was exposed to radiation from the nuclear test bomb which made him become Godzilla right?

I wonder what his origin will be in this film


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 20, 2014)

To be fair his origin was never really fully explained in the Showa era, everyone was just speculating where they thought he came from. Heisei Godzilla he was a dinosaur struck by a nuclear bomb (though that still doesn't explain the first Godzilla). GMK he was an evil spirit that embodied the death and destruction of dead soldiers. Every other version that I can think of was pretty unknown


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 20, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> To be fair his origin was never really fully explained in the Showa era, everyone was just speculating where they thought he came from. Heisei Godzilla he was a dinosaur struck by a nuclear bomb (though that still doesn't explain the first Godzilla). GMK he was an evil spirit that embodied the death and destruction of dead soldiers. Every other version that I can think of was pretty unknown



GMK presumably kept the "irradiated dinosaur" origin; it's just that this was also the same Godzilla from the original movie that was killed, and it was brought back as a zombie supposedly by the vengeful spirits of those who died in the Pacific during WWII.

In any case, we do know that this Godzilla will be a relic of prehistoric times, and radiation will almost certainly have a role in his creation (if not that of his entire species).


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 20, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> In any case, we do know that this Godzilla will be a relic of prehistoric times, and radiation will almost certainly have a role in his creation (if not that of his entire species).



Same goes for the Mutos 

Makes you wonder how an actual ecosystem would look like if it existed in high radiation, as far as I know radiation is more likely to cause defects and deadly conditions than rapid evolution and adaptation. I have a book about the effects of radiation on insects in Chernobyl and believe me in 99% of the cases the results were always negative.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 20, 2014)

New poster:


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> New poster:



Probably the only poster that I don't like for this movie.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 20, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> New poster:



Pretty badass but I have to agree with Dream


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 20, 2014)

It looks okay; I'm not gonna badmouth a Godzilla poster unless there's something really wrong with it. 

Wish we'd get to see Godzilla in a different posture, though; seems like all the posters so far either have him hunched over away from the viewer with his back spines presented or standing upright and partially obscured...


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 20, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Wish we'd get to see Godzilla in a different posture, though; seems like all the posters so far either have him hunched over away from the viewer with his back spines presented or standing upright and partially obscured...



He really likes his ass it seems


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 20, 2014)

Still, it would be nice to see a poster design that's a little more...I don't know..."inspired."


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 20, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Still, it would be nice to see a poster design that's a little more...I don't know..."inspired."



Like Godzilla doing some jazz hands?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 20, 2014)

We need more Godzilla promotion. Everyone must learn, love, accept Godzilla into their hearts.


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2014)

A poster of Godzilla fighting some other monster would be awesome.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 20, 2014)

They aren't going to reveal the Mutos until the movie is out


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 20, 2014)

Yeah they're cloverfielding the shit out of the Mutos

Still a poster with something new would be nice.

Also I'm kind of meh on the spines I'm so used to them being ivory white


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 20, 2014)

A poster with a face off between Godzilla and a muto would be fucking awesome!


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 20, 2014)

Entire speculated plot assorted from the trailer, rumours, and leaks. Spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Speculation and probably not 100% accurate, as the user still calls Daisuke Serizawa (Ken Watanabe's character) Honda.
Shirts:


Awesome ones.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 21, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Like Godzilla doing some jazz hands?







Tom Servo said:


> cloverfielding







TittyNipple said:


> Entire speculated plot assorted from the trailer, rumours, and leaks. Spoilers.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sounds cool. Dunno if I like the idea of "natural Godzilla predators"; Big G is supposed to be the apex predator. 

Lol @ "cirsplurgestances."



> Shirts:
> 
> 
> Awesome ones.



Eh. Not bad.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 21, 2014)

Just so you know this is an assassin bug (Reduviidae):



They are formidable predators that stab their victim with a long proboscis and inject saliva and venom that turn the insides into soup which they suck up. Some species can attack and feed on millipedes that can be up to 5-6 times bigger!

Also the injecting of eggs is from parasitoid wasps, so think of the Mutos as the mix of 2 of the most badass and horrifying insects possible 



Nikushimi said:


> Sounds cool. Dunno if I like the idea of "natural Godzilla predators"; Big G is supposed to be the apex predator.



To be completely exact the Mutos are parasitoids not predators of Godzilla so it's ok, for example the same way some wasps parasitise tarantulas even if those spiders are bigger and can kill a mouse


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 21, 2014)

...You're all right, Swarmy.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 21, 2014)

I honestly don't see any resemblance between assassin bugs... or any bugs for that matter and the Muto 
Except for the life cycle (if it's really like the one described) and maybe the limbs everything else isn't insectoid at all.

Here are the toys for those that haven't seen them yet:


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks like Showa Gaos with krutches 

[sp]I like it [/sp]


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 21, 2014)

Should I feel bad for liking the chibis more than the actual one 

But seriously I hope their appearance in the movie is more organic.... I mean the winged Muto looks like a fighter jet


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 21, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Should I feel bad for liking the chibis more than the actual one



No, cuz I do too


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 21, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> No, cuz I do too



Jeez we're turning japanese


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, based on the chibis, it looks like the male/female Muto thing is confirmed (I can see the difference in the jaws, as described, and there are other differences too).

The male (which is also the larger, non-chibi toy) appears to be the flying "Hokmuto." So that seems to confirm that.

And holy shit, they have horse hooves. 






Tom Servo said:


> Looks like Showa Gaos with krutches



Godzilla vs. Tiny Tim.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 21, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know where they got the idea about the hooves 


*Spoiler*: _Notice the hind legs_


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 21, 2014)

More movie accurate than the toy, Atomic Blast:


*Spoiler*: __ 








^spoiler, screenshot from the game.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 21, 2014)

Dat jaw dislocation... 


@Swarmy: That thing actually looks very similar to the Hokmuto.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 21, 2014)

Something about this muto reminds me of the 98's Zilla.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 22, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> More movie accurate than the toy, Atomic Blast:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Godzilla looks a bit fat in that one 



Nikushimi said:


> @Swarmy: That thing actually looks very similar to the Hokmuto.



It's a Hopper Bug from Starship Troopers. After that movie came out almost every insectoid monster in movies and games borrowed from the Bugs' design, I'm not surprised if the Muto were also inspired by them maybe they changed the appearance of the Muto because of that


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 22, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> More movie accurate than the toy, Atomic Blast:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



inb4shoopdawhoopjoke



Swarmy said:


> Godzilla looks a bit fat in that one
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Hopper Bug from Starship Troopers. After that movie came out almost every insectoid monster in movies and games borrowed from the Bugs' design, I'm not surprised if the Muto were also inspired by them maybe they changed the appearance of the Muto because of that



Great now all I can think about is how much more awesome this movie would be with Clancy Brown being an asshole to everyone.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 22, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Great now all I can think about is how much more awesome this movie would be with Clancy Brown being an asshole to everyone.



Or Michael Ironside soloing Godzilla  Only to have his limbs bitten off at the end


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 22, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Or Michael Ironside soloing Godzilla  Only to have his limbs bitten off at the end


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 22, 2014)

Well he does tend to lose a limb each time he appears in a movie 

So any of you going to buy those Muto figures? I'm thinking of getting the chibi 8 legged Muto


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 22, 2014)

Those hands!


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 22, 2014)

There is more than just that:




this one is particularly badass:


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 23, 2014)

Still can't see the feet  You would normally think that for such a large creature the first thing they'll show are his feet


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 23, 2014)

Those are official? Not fan-made clothing? Whether or not they are, I'd buy them. And off-topic, I just saw the 90's Gamera trilogy for the first time in years and I looked up the actress that played Asagi and found out she's Steve Seagal's daughter


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 24, 2014)

I assume she beat up Gamera with her nunchucks.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 24, 2014)

I realised I haven't posted this here:


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 24, 2014)

The destruction pack one tho?


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 24, 2014)

The only one I found called that was with the winged Muto


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 25, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> There is more than just that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That second one  I WANT IT!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 26, 2014)

[


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 26, 2014)

The cover looks so-so; I'd be more interested in learning about the contents of whatever-it-is.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 26, 2014)

^^It's the graphic novel to the movie.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 26, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> [



 Gotta get this for me and my brother


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 27, 2014)

Doesn't look anything like the Legendary Godzilla. Or any Godzilla that I'm familiar with, for that matter.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 27, 2014)

This movie is starting to have a very orange feel to it.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 27, 2014)

I know what you mean.

My avatar and sig are from completely different posters, yet they have a very similar color scheme going on.

A very dirty, gritty, smoky orange-brown.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 27, 2014)

Film is finished  nothing new was revealed from CinemaCon, just the stuff we already know.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 27, 2014)

I would certainly hope it's finished, lol.

Release date is only a month and a half away.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 28, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> I would certainly hope it's finished, lol.
> 
> Release date is only a month and a half away.



Scary Movie 5 wasn't finished until weeks before the movie came out.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 28, 2014)

Haven't seen it, but I would believe that.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 28, 2014)

I hope there's a post-credits scene.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 28, 2014)

^ Possibly the talk of forming the GDF


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 28, 2014)

I loved TittyNipple's idea of showing Mechagodzilla being built.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 28, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> ^ Possibly the talk of forming the GDF



................I don't know what that is 

EDIT: oh *G*odzilla *D*efense *S*quad, I always just call them G-Force


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 28, 2014)

After-credits scene will be Nick Fury coming in with a briefcase containing the Tesseract while Godzilla just sits there and silently munches on shwarma.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 28, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> ^ Possibly the talk of forming the GDF





BlazingInferno said:


> I loved TittyNipple's idea of showing Mechagodzilla being built.



If it's MG/Kiryu, then it would technically be the JSDF, not the GDF. 

/godzillafag


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 28, 2014)

I wanna see either MG or King Ghidorah in the after-credits teaser.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 28, 2014)

I like this fake poster better than the actual real poster
[sp][/sp]


----------



## NW (Mar 28, 2014)

Please, no Mechagodzilla. 

The original was one of the most fearsome and destructive adversaries Godzilla had ever fought, but then he became a dopey bitch-slave to the defense forces. 

Speaking of MG1, I'm glad that the heroic side of Godzilla's character is being included, yet at the same time he has the villainous and destructive side (perhaps more prominent when he isn't fighting other monsters), so it's more like a kind of lesser-of-two evils, but still a threat. This is good, because it looks like all of the sides of Godzilla's character will be somehow present, but at appropriate amounts fitting of the atmosphere of this particular movie and the era and country it's being made in. This way, if this movie is to forge new Godzilla fans, they can get a good grasp of the whole of what Godzilla is and represents, instead of just one side. And hopefully more people will see this film before or instead of that 1998 atrocity.

Geez, kinda went off on a tangent there. But anyways, the King is motherfucking returning, and soon!


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 29, 2014)

alll dis merch


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 29, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> alll dis merch



The lack of Muto merchandise annoys me


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm not really impressed with any of the merchandise I've seen so far.

I mean, Godzilla-print seatbelts? Really? That shit is just mad lame.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey if it sells


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 29, 2014)

Because nothing says safety like an aggressive skyscraper sized dinosaur with nuclear breath.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't see them building MG in this film. If anything I imagine we could schematics of it but no construction yet. 

I really do hope they bring KG cause I wanna see a modern version of him.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 30, 2014)

I want that facking hoodie.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 30, 2014)

"You gonna get raped."


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 30, 2014)

Seriously, that whole getup is a fucking disaster.

All these products are terrible.

It's still early, though; maybe we will get some worthwhile stuff after the movie actually drops.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 30, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> "You gonna get raped."



Oh wow    You'll get arrested the moment you go outside looking like that


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 30, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Oh wow    You'll get arrested the moment you go outside looking like that



No, you'll get arrested the moment you go inside a stranger's house looking like that.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 30, 2014)

What the hell were they thinking?


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 30, 2014)

"Let's make the most terrifying outfit we can imagine, yet still keep it looking hilarious enough that we can all have a good laugh when someone gets shot wearing it and ends up on the news."


EDIT: Wow, some little vagina one-starred this thread and ruined the 5-star perfection.


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> "You gonna get raped."



Whoever designed this should be fired.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 30, 2014)

That's like some shit Dexter Morgan would wear if he was going after a mass murdering kaiju fanboy at night.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 30, 2014)

My sides. 

The commentary you guys are coming up with is funnier than the actual outfit.

The outfit is just all kinds of mortifying.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 30, 2014)

I will laugh my ass of if I see one of those at a Con or Halloween. Waste of money.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh God, imagine an entire flash mob...


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 31, 2014)

that spine on the head looks like a tiny little crown 

the suit looks more like something that kid from "where the wild things are" wore.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 31, 2014)

Shaka Nyorai said:


> Whoever designed this should be fired.



Pretty much. But also whoever thought it would be a good idea to allow that in the market as well.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 31, 2014)

The beginnings of what would later become the Jaeger Project? Would be a nice little nod to Pacific Rim.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 31, 2014)

Ha ha ha, what the hell:


*Spoiler*: __ 






"Godzilla vs. King Cosby."


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 31, 2014)

Shaka Nyorai said:


> Whoever designed this should be fired.



Have you also noticed it has a smiley gimp mouth?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 31, 2014)

Either we're getting another new trailer or something else cuz the Legendary and Godzilla social pages are doing another "Awaken the Truth" thing.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 1, 2014)

I hope so


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 1, 2014)

Though not today of course


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 1, 2014)

Godzilla/Hokmuto face off 
[YOUTUBE]X9EvWwtA2-g[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: Huh, looks like this is what the social pages were hinting at.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 1, 2014)

^

Link removed

IMAGE DATABASE.


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 1, 2014)

My body is so not ready for this movie


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 1, 2014)

Mostly footage we've seen before. Only a very brief glimpse of one of the Muto, and as usual it's partially obscured.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 1, 2014)

> Here's an alternate lighting adjustment.  He just looks amazing.


from tohokingdom


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]mlCxhytuXuw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 2, 2014)

The Muto looks so weird  It appears nothing like the toys


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2014)

My hype levels keep on rising.


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 3, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> The Muto looks so weird  It appears nothing like the toys



It's the starship troopers bugs satanic walter wight meth feuled 300ft tall genetic off shoot 

And that foot stomp at the end , I will see this move opening night even if it kills me


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 3, 2014)

New teaser just came, Godzilla is taking missiles like they are nothing, like a boss.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 3, 2014)

A boss indeed 
[YOUTUBE]iByPoSPIxnc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 3, 2014)

Damn  You'd think that once they tried nuking him they'll realise that missiles won't work


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 3, 2014)

Joakim3 said:


> It's the starship troopers bugs satanic walter wight meth feuled 300ft tall genetic off shoot



Also reminds of:



Damn I wanna see that movie again now


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 3, 2014)

Tremors was cool, the sequels not so much.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 3, 2014)

The graboid variations introduced int he sequels were pretty cool in my honest opinion  But yeah the original remains the best one.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 3, 2014)

Shit man, two in one day. 

[YOUTUBE]ZavJ6IwqyOc[/YOUTUBE]

And it sounds like Cranston's character is going to die.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 3, 2014)

Well May is close


----------



## dream (Apr 3, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> And it sounds like Cranston's character is going to die.



Perhaps.  It could also be that he's going to undertake a nearly suicidal task but manages to come out alive.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 3, 2014)

Dream said:


> Perhaps.  It could also be that he's going to undertake a nearly suicidal task but manages to come out alive.



Sounds too much like Pacific Rim


----------



## dream (Apr 3, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Sounds too much like Pacific Rim



Well, it is a popular trope.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 3, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Sounds too much like Pacific Rim



The original Godzilla had a suicide task.


and Bryan Cranston reaching dat inner heisenberg with dat speech


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 3, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> The original Godzilla had a suicide task.



I would suppose so and PR isn't the first or only movie with a suicide attack but the fact that it came out last year and is similar to Godzilla (even if G is more popular and the first kaiju movie) the average viewer will feel like it's ripping off Pacific Rim. I doubt Legendary would want to take that risk


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 3, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> I would suppose so and PR isn't the first or only movie with a suicide attack but the fact that it came out last year and is similar to Godzilla (even if G is more popular and the first kaiju movie) the average viewer will feel like it's ripping off Pacific Rim. I doubt Legendary would want to take that risk



Here's the thing though, 2014 is a remake of 1954, so in reality the general viewer is an idiot if they think that the movie is ripping off PR when the original had something exactly like it.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 3, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Here's the thing though, 2014 is a remake of 1954, so in reality the general viewer is an idiot if they think that the movie is ripping off PR when the original had something exactly like it.



I know but how many of the viewers do you think have seen the original or know of the plot? And now imagine how many saw Pacific Rim last year 

Besides it seems they want to attract younger audience this time judging by the merchandise


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 3, 2014)

Bay is retarded to say PR is a ripoff of his Transformers movies


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 3, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Bay is retarded to say PR is a ripoff of his Transformers movies



Exactly! But you have no idea how many people thought exactly like him  When I went to see PR at the cinema everyone there were comparing it to Transformers and I didn't hear even one mention Godzilla or any kaiju movie


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 3, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> New teaser just came, Godzilla is taking missiles like they are nothing, like a boss.



Not really "nothing"; looks like he is recoiling from the hit.



TittyNipple said:


> The original Godzilla had a suicide task.



Yeah, but if they're staying faithful to the original, then it's gonna be Watanabe's character on the chopping block.



BlazingInferno said:


> Bay is retarded to say PR is a ripoff of his Transformers movies



What else is new?


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 3, 2014)

I wanna see Steve Martin in the film as someone named Raymond Burr


----------



## Robin (Apr 3, 2014)

I hate it when movie trailers are attention seekers and make it look like they're a big deal. Just the name Godzilla is enough for me to be sold. Don't beg me to be excited about it more than I have to be. And it looks like they're trying to make it into a serious movie like Contagion. Oh please. Godzilla? Serious? And did I see them trying for artistic value there? 

I immensely enjoyed the 1998 movie and Jay-Z's soundtrack. It was good for what it's worth, a 90's monster movie. Nowadays they make movies so dark. 





Dream said:


> Perhaps.  It could also be that he's going to undertake a nearly suicidal task but manages to come out alive.





Swarmy said:


> Sounds too much like Pacific Rim



that's like every Blockbuster movie ever made. It's even in the name of one: mission impossible.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 3, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> I hate it when movie trailers are attention seekers and make it look like they're a big deal. Just the name Godzilla is enough for me to be sold. Don't beg me to be excited about it more than I have to be. And it looks like they're trying to make it into a serious movie like Contagion. Oh please. Godzilla? Serious? And did I see them trying for artistic value there?
> 
> I immensely enjoyed the 1998 movie and Jay-Z's soundtrack. It was good for what it's worth, a 90's monster movie. Nowadays they make movies so dark.
> 
> ...



This reboot is very much in the spirit of the original movie.

Even if Godzilla has since come to be seen as more of a camp novelty, the 1954 film was originally meant to be dark/serious just like this. They are taking the same themes and updating them, along with the special effects and everything else.

I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 4, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> I hate it when movie trailers are attention seekers and make it look like they're a big deal. Just the name Godzilla is enough for me to be sold. Don't beg me to be excited about it more than I have to be. And it looks like they're trying to make it into a serious movie like Contagion. Oh please. Godzilla? Serious? And did I see them trying for artistic value there?
> 
> I immensely enjoyed the 1998 movie and Jay-Z's soundtrack. It was good for what it's worth, a 90's monster movie. Nowadays they make movies so dark.
> 
> ...



Please tell me this is a joke post...it's got to be.....:amazed


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 4, 2014)

Jay Z did the soundtrack ?


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 4, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Akira Takarada has a cameo, nuff said.



I suppose that is cool, too.

But I still want to see Zombie Burr. 

Maybe he can come back as Perry Mason and defend Godzilla in court.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 4, 2014)

Godzilla didn't skip leg day


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 4, 2014)

Arishem said:


> Godzilla didn't skip leg day



Godzilla is gonna fuck shit up.... and it will be magical


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 4, 2014)

> I hate it when movie trailers are attention seekers and make it look like they're a big deal.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 4, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> I hate it when movie trailers are attention seekers and make it look like they're a big deal. Just the name Godzilla is enough for me to be sold. Don't beg me to be excited about it more than I have to be. And it looks like they're trying to make it into a serious movie like Contagion. Oh please. Godzilla? Serious? And did I see them trying for artistic value there?
> 
> I immensely enjoyed the 1998 movie and Jay-Z's soundtrack. It was good for what it's worth, a 90's monster movie. Nowadays they make movies so dark.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2014)

Nico    pls


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 4, 2014)

I just saw TWS last night and the second Godzilla trailer was attached to it, some little fucking bitch shouted, "LAME!", after the trailer.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 4, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> I just saw TWS last night and the second Godzilla trailer was attached to it, some little fucking bitch shouted, "LAME!", after the trailer.



These spoiled brats nowadays


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 4, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> These spoiled brats nowadays



And I think he was a fat Captain America nerd that brought his own shield


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 4, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> And I think he was a fat Captain America nerd that brought his own shield



That explains it all


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 4, 2014)

Were these posted?

[YOUTUBE]uopCoWDc6Cw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]cs_UYLfWtgg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]LkzPlirT7ng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 4, 2014)

No, and since when did you like Godzilla Sennin?  I only see you here if you're posting news.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 4, 2014)

Such good trailers man.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 4, 2014)

Still not digging Godzilla's elephant feet.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 4, 2014)

Still no full body muto.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 4, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Still not digging Godzilla's elephant feet.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 5, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Still not digging Godzilla's elephant feet.



Sauropod feet 



Mike Von J said:


> Still no full body muto.



Well we did get a nice look at it's head and back and don't forget the toys.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 5, 2014)

Godzilla looks like a mix of a few Millennium and Heisei designs, fucking awesome.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 5, 2014)

He still reminds me of a bear more than a reptile


----------



## Arishem (Apr 5, 2014)

Godzilla in my mind is more like a giant radioactive synapsid, the reptile-like mammals which lead led to us and all our furry kin, instead of a straight dinosaur or reptile. His face typically being a mix of mammal and reptile traits like real synapsids, the spines kinda reminiscent of dimetrodon, and the upright posture cinch the connection for me. The fact that they ruled the world before the dinosaurs and eventually turned into mammals makes the theory even sweeter.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 5, 2014)

Arishem said:


> Godzilla in my mind is more like a giant radioactive synapsid, the reptile-like mammals which lead led to us and all our furry kin, instead of a straight dinosaur or reptile. His face typically being a mix of mammal and reptile traits like real synapsids, the spines kinda reminiscent of dimetrodon, and the upright posture cinch the connection for me. The fact that they ruled the world before the dinosaurs and eventually turned into mammals makes the theory even sweeter.



I'm a bit lacking when it comes to vertebrates (aside from some reptiles) but aren't most synapsids quadrupedal? Godzilla and his species seem to be more closer to theropods in their posrture and locomotion.
Still nice theory


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2014)

What's this movie about?


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 5, 2014)

Rukia said:


> What's this movie about?



Evangelion 3.0


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 5, 2014)

Rukia said:


> What's this movie about?



A remake of a King Kong rip-off


----------



## Arishem (Apr 5, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> I'm a bit lacking when it comes to vertebrates (aside from some reptiles) but aren't most synapsids quadrupedal? Godzilla and his species seem to be more closer to theropods in their posrture and locomotion.
> Still nice theory


Yes, that is correct. He fits my idea of a bipedal synapsid line that got huge as fuck.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 5, 2014)

Arishem said:


> Yes, that is correct. He fits my idea of a bipedal synapsid line that got huge as fuck.



Interesting, he should be warm-blooded as well, right? As much as I remember you can't get too big without being warm-blooded 

I wonder about the Mutos though, will they be invertebrates and if so how will they explain their huge size, it's no coicnidence that most giant invertebrate movies are considered B movies it's just hard to ship the idea of gigantic terrestrial invertebrates to people these days unless it's fantasy (like the Mirkwood spiders in The Hobbit).


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 5, 2014)

Swarmy you're gonna orgasm over dis


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 5, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Swarmy you're gonna orgasm over dis



Damn is that official


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 5, 2014)

nah.

just look at the bottom right.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 5, 2014)

By far the best Godzilla design if you ask me


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Swarmy (Apr 5, 2014)

Cool you can see the whole Muto on one of the small screens the military guy was watching.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 5, 2014)

dis too


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 5, 2014)

Well there goes the whole "giant insects" theory  Still awesome


----------



## Arishem (Apr 5, 2014)

Here's a high res  of the extended look.


----------



## NW (Apr 5, 2014)

I came.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 5, 2014)

movie is looking really good. i like the trailer that was shown before the captain america movie. looks awesome


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 6, 2014)

The wait is killing me.


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 6, 2014)

They need to make this film rated R....... just go all fucking out on death, blood and sorrow. Ram it into everyones head that Godzilla is an unstoppable force of nature thats ass rapes humanity into getting their shit together


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 6, 2014)

The airport Muto really reminds me of Destoroyah's early, smaller stages.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 7, 2014)

Joakim3 said:


> *They need to make this film rated R*....... just go all fucking out on death, blood and sorrow. Ram it into everyones head that Godzilla is an unstoppable force of nature thats ass rapes humanity into getting their shit together



Definately not going to happen cause of this


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah, like since when has a rated R movie had toys and figures for kids


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 7, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Yeah, like since when has a rated R movie had toys and figures for kids


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow man for real?


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 7, 2014)

It even has the warning choking hazard label


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 7, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Yeah, like since when has a rated R movie had toys and figures for kids



The Matrix Revolutions..... or every Friday the 13th or Nightmare on elm film just to name a few


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Definately not going to happen cause of this



I know... it was officially rated PG-13 

Supposedly Gareth _wanted_ to make it R-rated, as not to hold anything back and to further push the uber dark tone of the movie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2014)

they can always make a Director's cut

But what would a rated R Godzilla film even entail? All he can do to you is crush you or swallow you.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 7, 2014)

Joakim3 said:


> I know... it was officially rated PG-13
> 
> Supposedly Gareth _wanted_ to make it R-rated, as not to hold anything back and to further push the uber dark tone of the movie



I think that would be a mistake; let's not forget that many of us grew up watching Godzilla, so there's definitely a significant demographic of children the character appeals to.

Making a movie that goes over their heads and/or is otherwise just considered too dark for them would cost the potential audience a valuable portion of its constituency.



~Gesy~ said:


> they can always make a Director's cut
> 
> But what would a rated R Godzilla film even entail? All he can do to you is crush you or swallow you.



Monster sex scene.


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 7, 2014)

more violent (or interesting) character deaths lol 

Cursing (i'd think people would be spewing explicits if there was a 350ft monster running around)

More intense and mature scenes (kaiju love making ) , 

Brutal kajui gore and death

.... just make it that more badass and realistic


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> I think that would be a mistake; let's not forget that many of us grew up watching Godzilla, so there's definitely a significant demographic of children the character appeals to.
> 
> Making a movie that goes over their heads and or is otherwise just considered too dark for them would lose a valuable portion of the potential audience.
> 
> ...



Yeah very true... only die hard godzilla fans would want something that dark and badass lol

But as long as they keep the general tone of the movie (which I think they are pulling of phenomenally) it's all good in my eyes


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 8, 2014)

But Godzilla was never R rated or anything like that  

And that damn 3 feet Godzilla figure... Damn it i gotta get it for my brother!


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 8, 2014)

No squished humans I guess... Also monster gore can still be PG 13, wasn't Pacific Rim like that?


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 8, 2014)

Testing new sig.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 8, 2014)

Here's an official model for the final Godzilla designI have to say, this is now my favorite version of the king. 

A good person slowed all the cool scenes from the trailers in HD.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVeBim221f4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 8, 2014)

Such a tiny head compared to the rest of the body.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 8, 2014)

He's the Space Marine, no, the God Emperor of Godzilla designs.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 8, 2014)

Iirc the page says that the maquette is Gareth's Personal Maquette that is used as a *key component* for the final design.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 8, 2014)

Godzilla suddenly turned into Patrick Star 
[sp][/sp]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 8, 2014)

I finally saw one of the TV spots on Adult Swim last night. Well actually on my recording of the Robot Chicken DC Special


----------



## Arishem (Apr 8, 2014)

As TN stated, that is the key model, which the cgi model evolves from during the course of shooting and finalizing the movie. The model in the trailers appears to have a larger head and arms than this version while keeping the overall look. I can't wait to see this mean bastard on IMAX in San Francisco.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 8, 2014)

Needless to say however, the 2014 design is in my top 3 designs of all time.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 8, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> I finally saw one of the TV spots on Adult Swim last night. Well actually on my recording of the Robot Chicken DC Special



Same here.



TittyNipple said:


> Needless to say however, the 2014 design is in my top 3 designs of all time.



Same here.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 8, 2014)

Hot Topic is beginning to sell more Godzilla stuff, this being one of them


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arishem (Apr 8, 2014)

Without even seeing it, the Sideshow Collectibles Godzilla is the piece of merchandise I want most from the movie, but it's going to cost an arm and a leg. I'm sure they'll be doing the mutos too.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 8, 2014)

I'mma estimate around a 60-90 million dollar weekend wide release domestic-wise, cumulative to around 220-300 total,  and around 120 outside NA ending up ~350. 

Totalling around 500-700, with great reception.

Then comes the sequel, yayyyy.

@arishem

hell yeah, forgot about that.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 8, 2014)

I know Godzilla will beat Spider-Man, but what about Cap I wonder. That movie is earning shitloads of money.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 8, 2014)

Most of the people going to see TASM are gonna see it during it's first two weeks so that's fine.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 8, 2014)

I expect Godzilla to do better than Pacific Rim did overall.

Beating TASM2 is a realistic expectation, but I honestly don't think this movie is gonna top the new Captain America at the box office. No fucking way.

Marvel title + "better than Avengers" hype = ck.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 8, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> I expect Godzilla to do better than Pacific Rim did overall.
> 
> Beating TASM2 is a realistic expectation, but I honestly don't think this movie is gonna top the new Captain America at the box office. No fucking way.
> 
> Marvel title + "better than Avengers" hype = ck.



I don't think Cap will do better. Cap hasn't even gotten back it's cost yet.

Godzilla on the other hand, I have expectations to crush the box office and its competition.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 8, 2014)

Well, I guess optimism is never a bad thing...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 8, 2014)

there's no way G or xmen dofp are beating Cap 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> I don't think Cap will do better. Cap hasn't even gotten back it's cost yet.
> 
> Godzilla on the other hand, I have expectations to crush the box office and its competition.



What do you mean "hasn't gotten back it's cost"?

It has already made about twice it's budget and only been in America for a few days.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 8, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> there's no way G or xmen dofp are beating Cap 2


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 8, 2014)

Captian america has almost doubled it budget in what? 4 days.... I'd say Captian America will *easily* hit the 600m+ mark before the omega wave of movies comes out in May, that movie is steam rolling right now

I'd say Godzilla is going to pull 450-500m at the box office with upper 8 to low 9's reviews on Rotten Tomatoes

Spider Man is going to cubrstomp both at the box office and pull ~800m but will get worse reviews (i'd wager mid 7's) on Rotten Tomatoes


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 8, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> I don't think Cap will do better. Cap hasn't even gotten back it's cost yet.
> 
> Godzilla on the other hand, I have expectations to crush the box office and its competition.



Pretty sure Cap made back what it spent in it's first weekend...


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 8, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> I don't think Cap will do better. Cap hasn't even gotten back it's cost yet.
> 
> Godzilla on the other hand, I have expectations to crush the box office and its competition.



Caps grossed what 310 million in 4 days? It's going to curb stomp the living hell out of Godzilla in terms of box office, Cap going to punt clear through 600m no doubt 

Spider Man is a no brainer, the original pulled 725m, I'd bet my last dollar this is going to clear the 800m and potentially push into 900m+ ball park range.

Godzilla is WAYYY to dark to pull audiences like this. Pacific rim was more light hearted and more about the robots vs. monster brawling it out to appease the little 10 year old in all of us. Godzilla is NOT that. The whole is essentially about him punishing us and we not being able to do anything to stop it. It's essentially us watching Godzilla bulldoze his way the the west code, and kill every living thing that he encounters with the utmost seriousness, no stupid one liners or jokes. Bodies and death and more bodies.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2014)

And don't forget how notoriously bad the last American Godzilla film was which might cause this film to have a slow start.

450-500 mil sounds reasonable


----------



## dream (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah...Godzilla probably isn't going to be doing spectacularly at the box office.  It'll do great but nowhere near as great as Captain America 2.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 8, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Definately not going to happen cause of this



Robocop, that is all.



Fluttershy said:


> there's no way G or xmen dofp are beating Cap 2



I love Chris Evans, but Captain America is a shit comic book character (in my opinion). When he is with the Avengers he is like Batman in the Justice League, the writers have to force the story in a direction where he can be useful.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 8, 2014)

Saw another TV spot and it had the rating. PG-13 as expected

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 8, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Robocop, that is all.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Chris Evans, but Captain America is a shit comic book character (in my opinion). When he is with the Avengers he is like Batman in the Justice League, the writers have to force the story in a direction where he can be useful.



Okay...but Winter Solider was amazing...so...


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 8, 2014)

Joakim3 said:


> Captian america has almost doubled it budget in what? 4 days.... I'd say Captian America will *easily* hit the 600m+ mark before the omega wave of movies comes out in May, that movie is steam rolling right now
> 
> *I'd say Godzilla is going to pull 450-500m at the box office with upper 8 to low 9's reviews on Rotten Tomatoes*
> 
> Spider Man is going to cubrstomp both at the box office and pull ~800m but will get worse reviews (i'd wager mid 7's) on Rotten Tomatoes



If Man of Steel has taught me anything its that Rotten Tomatoes can be pretty fucking unpredictable.



BlazingInferno said:


> Saw another TV spot and it had the rating. PG-13 as expected



Glad Godzilla finally gets a PG-13 movie everything before has been strictly PG.

I still remember when Godzilla 2000 came out and they had Superbeast by Rob Zombie in the trailer, that was pretty badass


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 8, 2014)

Rob Zombie sucks. 

But, point taken, I guess.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Apr 9, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> And don't forget how notoriously bad the last American Godzilla film was which might cause this film to have a slow start.
> 
> 450-500 mil sounds reasonable



Actually, most of the general audience that knows about this film have been closely following since the leaked comic-con teaser, and from the reception of the released trailers, interviews, spots, and overall marketing have been huge, and has already rested fears that this is nothing like GINO, which has only drawn more and more anticipation towards this upcoming Godzilla film. 

Believe me there's no sign of Godzilla having a slow start. 

Even Box Office officials believe that, after everything that has been revealed and released so far, from how the movie goers are looking forward to this Godzilla, expect this film to do more than 500 million. (Especially once hitting international waters) Like everyone else following this, given Gareth's vision and efforts, believe this will be a very successful film. It may not break records but it will be a hit that could potentially spawn a new generation for the icon.


----------



## NW (Apr 9, 2014)

I for one don't want a fucking R rated Godzilla movie. 

That's ridiculous, and there's really no need for it. Look at what Honda did with Godzilla (1954). Nothing R rated needed.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Who gives a shit about Captain America?

Godzilla will be better and that's all that matters.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 9, 2014)

Godzilla's true identity revealed.
*Spoiler*: __ 





> 1 “Can you draw out Leviathan with a fish-hook
> or press down his tongue with a cord?
> 2 Can you put a rope in his nose
> or pierce his jaw with a hook?
> ...


----------



## Njaa (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm honestly not getting my expectation too high for how well it does in theaters. After what happened to Pacific Rim it's better to remain cautions. Granted Godzilla is far more recognizable than PR ever was but it's still a very similar genre, so it'll come down to how good the movie is and name recognition.


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2014)

Njaa said:


> I'm honestly not getting my expectation too high for how well it does in theaters. After what happened to Pacific Rim it's better to remain cautions. Granted Godzilla is far more recognizable than PR ever was but it's still a very similar genre, so it'll come down to how good the movie is and name recognition.



I'm kinda with you, I honestly have no idea of how this movie will do beyond expecting it to break even at the very least.  All my expectations are towards this movie being ridiculously entertaining.


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 9, 2014)

Im with everyone else hear, as long as this movie is even half as badass as the trailers it's going absolutely rock and I could care less how much it makes

As much as I'll loved Captain America, and how much i'll love Spider Man & Planet of the Apes.... my heart is attached to Godzilla. I'm toooo hyped for this movie


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 10, 2014)

Godzilla will do just fine, unlike Pacific Rim it's advertising campaign is going better and is targeting a wider audience, not to mention that the name itself brings enough attention.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 10, 2014)

Muto vocalization:  

I like it and am interested to hear an anger or distress cry.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 10, 2014)

From Bloody-Disgusting:


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 10, 2014)

New poster from Godzilla FB.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 10, 2014)

My prediction: This movie will end up doing slightly better than Pacific Rim, maybe somewhere in the $500-600mil range, yet still end up feeling grossly underappreciated in proportion to its actual quality.

EDIT: Of course, the budget for this film was only $160mil (less than PR's budget of $190mil), so it doesn't even need to do that well to break even. There shouldn't really be any doubt of it making back several times its own price tag.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 10, 2014)

> This movie will end up doing slightly better than Pacific Rim



Yes a film with an iconic character that was part of many people's childhoods and globally recognisable as one of the most famous monsters in film history will do slightly better than PR.



> maybe somewhere in the $500-600mil range,



This is actually good, every film does not make billions though it would be great if Godzilla did.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 11, 2014)

That and Bryan Cranston.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 11, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Yes a film with an iconic character that was part of many people's childhoods and globally recognisable as one of the most famous monsters in film history will do slightly better than PR.



I hate to undersell my own childhood hero but I'm honestly not entirely sure that Godzilla's popularity is what it used to be.

I hope I'm wrong, anyway.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 11, 2014)

The track list for the soundtrack is now on Amazon, and you can figure out all the major developments in the movie after a single glance.  

I liked what I saw.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 11, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Yes a film with an iconic character that was part of many people's childhoods and globally recognisable as one of the most famous monsters in film history will do slightly better than PR.



It's sad but Zilla is more famous to the newer generation than Godzilla  Even though I saw the original Godzilla years before the american one it left a bigger impression on my childhood, plus all the merchandise that flooded the market made sure that there is no kid without a Zilla toy back then 



Arishem said:


> The track list for the soundtrack is now on Amazon, and you can figure out all the major developments in the movie after a single glance.
> 
> I liked what I saw.



That was one huge spoiler 

So there will actually be a spore... parasitic wasp kaiju confirmed... proceed to pleasuring myself


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 11, 2014)

May as well spoil myself like the rest of you...

Hmm, nothing really spoiler-worthy as far as I can see.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 11, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> May as well spoil myself like the rest of you...
> 
> Hmm, nothing really spoiler-worthy as far as I can see.



Well it only confirms the earlier spoiler that we got  It's not like any of expected Godzilla to die or anything


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 12, 2014)

The original Godzilla died; I was very much prepared for that outcome.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm expecting Godzilla to do pretty well, it will probably be in the same boat as Pacific Rim where it will do much better internationally.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 12, 2014)

That list is a summary of every event in the movie.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 12, 2014)

Just a vid I made, nm.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 12, 2014)

The fuck? I could've sworn I posted this.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 12, 2014)

^ Sounds promising. It’s been Toho approved


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 13, 2014)

Arishem said:


> Muto vocalization:
> 
> I like it and am interested to hear an anger or distress cry.



Definitely a interesting none generic sound

Sounds almost whale like


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 13, 2014)

Tbh I don't give a darn if Toho approves it or not.

Toho has approved some pretty shitty Godzilla movies so it's not like their taste counts for anything.

I intend to judge this film on its own merits.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 14, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> My prediction: This movie will end up doing slightly better than Pacific Rim, maybe somewhere in the $500-600mil range, yet still end up feeling grossly underappreciated in proportion to its actual quality.
> 
> EDIT: Of course, the budget for this film was only $160mil* (less than PR's budget of $190mil*), so it doesn't even need to do that well to break even. There shouldn't really be any doubt of it making back several times its own price tag.



Also remember that PF ended up being under the budget. ;D


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm hoping this film doesn't fall victim to the 'trailers being better than the movie' routine which seems to be happening more and more as of late.

I remain cautiously optimistic, but damn it does look good. Also, Christian Pearce did work on this film... so that alone warrants interest.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 14, 2014)

Japanese based poster


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 14, 2014)

I know we should wait and see but are there planned sequels? Is Toho gonna make Godzilla again?


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 15, 2014)

Wait until the box office and reception.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 15, 2014)

Pacific Rim should have done better

Americans and their shit taste in movies and TV


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 15, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Pacific Rim should have done better
> 
> Americans and their shit taste in movies and TV



Some of it is just cursory dismissal because of ill-informed prejudice against a particular theme or genre of movie.

I remember my dad seeing the previews for Pacific Rim, and instead of thinking "Wow that looks pretty awesome" his only reaction to it was "Lol Power Rangers how ghey." 

Power Rangers.
















*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 15, 2014)

Several months ago in Fall I remember someone in my composition class going on about how bad Pacific Rim was, the entire rant revolved around the fact that it was mostly cg


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 15, 2014)

Also, Red Robin has these limited edition Godzilla gift cards. Buying them gives you a free ticket. And you can also participate in sweepstakes to get a trip to Hawaii where some of the scenes were filmed. Imma get card for myself


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 15, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Several months ago in Fall I remember someone in my composition class going on about how bad Pacific Rim was, the entire rant revolved around the fact that it was mostly cg



Some people are retarded.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 16, 2014)

Pacific Rim _should've_ been better. I liked the art direction and color palette of the film--but I wanted something that was tonally more serious and structured. The film was just pure camp... and not the good kind.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 16, 2014)

Hell I heard some people say Pacific Rim is a Transformers ripoff....


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 16, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> Hell I heard some people say Pacific Rim is a Transformers ripoff....



Robocop is also a Transformers ripoff


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 16, 2014)

I Robot is also a Transformers ripoff


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 16, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> I Robot is also a Transformers ripoff



The book as well


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 16, 2014)

Cool.



MCTDread said:


> Hell I heard some people say Pacific Rim is a Transformers ripoff....



I thought that was just Michael Bay being retarded?


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 16, 2014)

Clover should be about twice as big other than that it seems pretty accurate


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 16, 2014)

I need framed posters of dis movie.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## eluna (Apr 17, 2014)

Too bad I can't watch on IMAX


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 17, 2014)

Arishem said:


> Godzilla's true identity revealed.



what is that?

That's like some end of days shit from the bible......I love it


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 17, 2014)

That's the description of the Leviathan from the Bible.

So yeah.

Good guess, though fairly common knowledge.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]tE7kJdp-qm4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 18, 2014)

Godzilla its supposed to be be: The God Zilla from greek mythology no?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]c9hJxEG-etE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2014)

spoiler for dat money shot:


*Spoiler*: __ 





seems like his victory roar, spines are small since mutos attacked and stuff



dsfdsgfdsDAkdghsdgsajdasfFDSDFFFFFF


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 18, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> spoiler for dat money shot:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



How would that make his spines smaller though


----------



## Arishem (Apr 18, 2014)

In regards to the changes,
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm thinking some of his spines get broken or bitten off. 



Here are some nice caps of the moneyshot.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 18, 2014)

Am I crazy or does he have webbed hands?


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2014)

Yep. The original 1954 had them too.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh wow I must have missed that  Makes sense for an aquatic animal though.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 18, 2014)

Yeah, now it actually kinda makes sense how a fucker that huge can swim.

I can dig it.

Cool roar shot, btw.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 18, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Yeah, now it actually kinda makes sense how a fucker that huge can swim.
> 
> I can dig it.
> 
> Cool roar shot, btw.



I think he relies more on the strong tail.


----------



## NW (Apr 18, 2014)

Loving the emphasis on Godzilla being the being that restores balance to nature.

And if I didn't just get this set, that last scene would so be my new avatar!


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 18, 2014)

Fusion said:


> Loving the emphasis on Godzilla being the being that restores balance to nature.
> 
> And if I didn't just get this set, that last scene would so be my new avatar!



And the Mutos bring the balance after Godzilla is done crushing everything 

You can always change it


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 18, 2014)

A new trailer (perhaps from WonderCon?) was supposedly leaked that had a major spoiler but it was taken down.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Apr 18, 2014)

Based off what you guys have seen, how do you feel about the CGI?


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 18, 2014)

Crowned Clown said:


> Based off what you guys have seen, how do you feel about the CGI?



It's not that impressive really compared to other big budget monster movies but it's definately better than Pacific Rim's, plus Godzilla's design is by far the best I've seen so far and the Mutos appear to be very unique in their own alien way.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> A new trailer (perhaps from WonderCon?) was supposedly leaked that had a major spoiler but it was taken down.



whattttt
source?


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 18, 2014)

How much more can we be possibly spoiled  We already know the major story points from the OST


----------



## Njaa (Apr 18, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> It's not that impressive really compared to other big budget monster movies but it's definately* better than Pacific Rim's*, plus Godzilla's design is by far the best I've seen so far and the Mutos appear to be very unique in their own alien way.



Wut? based on trailers alone PR has better looking CGI by far. I mean just compare this to all the few shots of Godzilla we've seen. Granted there's only so much detail you can give to reptilian skin and the few shots of his mouth look like a real animals mouth, but being better CGI than PR well for now i doubt that.

This PR trailer has lots of different shots and comparing to the few Godzilla ones, Godzilla comes out behind CGI wise. 
[YOUTUBE]6irOTZ0WskU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2014)

Maybe its the color palette skewering my opinion but Pacific Rim definitely looks better than Godzilla though having an accurate comparison will have to wait until we've seen Godzilla in its entirety.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 18, 2014)

PR definitely has the all-around better visual effects than anything we've seen from Godzilla so far.

Also, u guys r dum. The OST didn't spoil anything. Those track titles could mean anything.

Fuck.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2014)

made dese gifs to use as a set for another forum, feel free to use.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 19, 2014)

Can't wait for this one! Only a month to go  Really looking forward to seeing Godzilla on the big screen.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 19, 2014)

'Pacific Rim' definitely appears to have much better VFX than what we've seen from 'Godzilla' so far. But that's not to say that the CGI in Godzilla looks terrible or anything. More than anything else, I'm just glad that the design for Godzilla himself looks on point. But that's to be expected when you employ a couple of WETA's best artists.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 19, 2014)

Our king mane.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 19, 2014)

That's almost as sexy as TN's sig:



Almost.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 19, 2014)

Dude from another forum just saw the Godzilla panel at Wondercon.





> Ok, just got back from panel. They showed the SXSW footage starting at the tsunami and power outage (as well as the ever elusive airport scene). HOLY CRAP ITS BEAUTIFUL. Everything we've seen is a complete understatement of how incredible it is. NOTHING we've seen or heard does it justice. The visual effects look beautiful, the score is terrifying and has the spirit of ifukube in it, and that airport scene....that airport scene....I have never screamed, felt as much hype, or came so close to crying like I did when that scene played


I need this in my brain.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 19, 2014)

My body could not be more ready for this movie.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 19, 2014)

I'll be rewatching all the Godzilla movies day by day starting tomorrow.


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 19, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> My body could not be more ready for this movie.



Who are you telling...

I may need to wear a Hazmat suit incase I have an _accident_


----------



## Oceania (Apr 19, 2014)

The more I see the previews the more I want to see it. I'm not much of a movie goer(due to prices). But damn that Godzilla is sexy as fck.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 19, 2014)

Just a few more weeks


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Arishem (Apr 19, 2014)

*MUTO*


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2014)

God damn does Godzilla look like one powerful monster.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 20, 2014)

The Godzilla Wondercon footage just got leaked. Watch it now!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7otIriNTmw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 20, 2014)

Goosebumps, man... That's all I can say. 

Wow.

Damn...


EDIT: The musical score DEFINITELY sounded very "Ifukube-esque." Wow. I'm so glad they did that. This really is going to feel like a true Godzilla movie.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 20, 2014)

I somehow got an erection


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2014)

Music was a bit annoying in the beginning but the rest of the footage was decent enough.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 20, 2014)

I never liked the concept of Godzilla being a "hero" monster.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 20, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> I never liked the concept of Godzilla being a "hero" monster.


Fortunately, I think he's a neutral force of nature that is securing his territory against kaiju that are potentially more dangerous to mankind/civilization. It's safe to say that his "heroics" are going to cost a lot of men, women, and children their lives. 

Does anyone else find it amusing that Muto is just chilling at the airport - literally derping along the monorail - before Godzilla crashes the party?


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm really glad they used Requiem in the movie. Thought it was just going to be trailer music.


----------



## Harbour (Apr 20, 2014)

Three thoughts after the footage:

1)Looks like almost all battles will be the night battles (based on leaked footage+trailers).

2)Noname Kaiju looks more strange and interesting than Godzilla. Godzilla really looks like huge man in the costume. 

3)There will be nice to see few Jaegers landed near the airport.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 20, 2014)

The King has returned and the crowd has noticed the moment his foot stepped on the ground.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 20, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> I never liked the concept of Godzilla being a "hero" monster.



He isn't, he's just the lesser of two evils.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 20, 2014)

Anti-hero is the word guys.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 20, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> He isn't, he's just the lesser of two evils.



I wouldn't say "lesser."


----------



## Detective (Apr 20, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> I wouldn't say "lesser."



I wouldn't even type that word out, to even have it remotely assocated with the Big G.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 20, 2014)

Arishem said:


> *MUTO*



Sweeeeeet 



Arishem said:


> The Godzilla Wondercon footage just got leaked. Watch it now!
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7otIriNTmw[/YOUTUBE]



Video not showing


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 20, 2014)

Still looking for it, Swarmy?


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 20, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Still looking for it, Swarmy?



I would appreciate any help


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 20, 2014)

Check your pms in the incoming minutes.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 20, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Check your pms in the incoming minutes.



Ok thanks


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 20, 2014)

Enjoy, my son.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 20, 2014)

The more the merrier 

[YOUTUBE]cFYaY4ZQTEI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]2x5G8LxmMUs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 20, 2014)

Muto looks amazing in the leaked footage pek Definately a great design!


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 20, 2014)

dat tailll


----------



## Crowned Clown (Apr 20, 2014)

I am pretty sure the crowd reaction at the end drowned out the roar.

And the MUTO design is growing on me. Definitely have some Cloverfield vibes.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 20, 2014)

Seriously, we need a new Godzilla fighting game including the WB/Legendary Godzilla and the Mutos


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 20, 2014)

Still keeping my fingers crossed for that GodzillaxPacific Rim crossover.

Make it happen, Legendary.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 20, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Check your pms in the incoming minutes.



Can I get a link?


----------



## NW (Apr 20, 2014)

I personally don't see what people don't like about Godzilla being heroic back in the 60s and 70s. Sure, he is an allegory for the H-bomb, but that doesn't mean he always has to be portrayed as a destructive force. He is also a personification of nature and his attacks on humanity can be taken as nature getting back at mankind. But Godzilla does ally with mankind in the Showa series and Final Wars, and after all the foes he fights are sometimes threats to nature as well, like Hedorah. Even if he himself can be a threat to nature in some portrayals (he emits radiation for fuck's sake), his character still portrays that point.

I don't see how his portrayal in the late 60s and 70s betrays the intended point of him. It's merely a different point of view at things, and it's not like the point of things was for people to be scared that humanity was 100% irreconcilable with nature... 

Of course, everyone their own opinion.



TittyNipple said:


> Check your pms in the incoming minutes.


Mind PMing me it too?


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 20, 2014)

I never had a problem with Godzilla defending humanity from other monsters, either; I never really saw it as Godzilla being the hero so much as asserting his dominance and selfishly taking care of the new kids trashing his personal playground.

However, I do agree that Godzilla is at his best when portrayed as a wrathful force of nature deliberately targeting human civilization.


----------



## Njaa (Apr 20, 2014)

Damn that wondercon footage gave me goosebumps, Godzilla looked fucking badass like "dis bitch trampling around *my* place?? aaaw hell no" type thing. I loved it. 
Also not sure if it was the poor sound but his roar definitely sounded beastial during the high pitched portion of it which reminded me of his heisei roars. 

Kinda similar to these roars.
[YOUTUBE]eJQDlVRHEag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 20, 2014)

Ahhhhhh I wan't to see the leaked footage, but I KNOW it will ruin the experience of watching it on the big screen and my body being numbed with eye porn of godzilla murder rapping everything that gets in his way...

I will not succumb to temptation 






































Fuck it..... someone PM


----------



## Arishem (Apr 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_Fc3ic6F1Y&app=desktop[/YOUTUBE]
All these feels...


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 21, 2014)

It's all footage we've seen before, but I guess it's still a pretty decent trailer.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 21, 2014)

^It's a fan trailer.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 21, 2014)

Ohhhh.

Well, now that's just misleading.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 21, 2014)

Still hate Godzilla's elephant feet other than that I love his design....well like it not sure I love it. I'm way too attached to the FW design


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 21, 2014)

The original trailer was still the best/creepiest.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 21, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> The original trailer was still the best/creepiest.



Yup, it is still the best trailer. With that speech of the atomic bomb and space odyssey.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 21, 2014)

BITCHES TICKETS ARE BEING SOLD FOR MAY 15 FOR MEEEE


----------



## Arishem (Apr 21, 2014)

I like this take on Godzilla, and it feels like they are doing something similar in G14.





			
				Shogo Tomiyama said:
			
		

> "The fact is that humans cannot control or judge the Gods. They have their own will. They have their own way. In Japan there are many Gods. There is a God of Destruction. He totally destroys everything and then there is a rebirth. Something new and fresh can begin. Godzilla is closer to being that kind of God."





TittyNipple said:


> BITCHES TICKETS ARE BEING SOLD FOR MAY 15 FOR MEEEE


I've already got tickets for real IMAX 3D at the Metreon in SF.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 21, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> The original trailer was still the best/creepiest.



Same for me.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 22, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> Same for me.



Who doesn't feel the same 

That trailer still makes you shit bricks....


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm starting to see commercials a lot more frequently on TV.

And I don't watch that much TV.

That's a good sign.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 23, 2014)

The King needs his PR


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 23, 2014)

I also really like Edward's characterization of Godzilla as a "last samurai" type of monster--old and content to live out the remainder of his life alone, but compelled to respond to human activity (and humanity suffers for it).

Hopefully it retains the anger and the intensity of the original and early Heisei Godzillas, though.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 23, 2014)

No smex for Godzilla


----------



## Arishem (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 23, 2014)

Can't wait for thispek


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 23, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> I'm starting to see commercials a lot more frequently on TV.
> 
> And I don't watch that much TV.
> 
> That's a good sign.



I think they learned this time around to do as much advertising as possible


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Aeternus (Apr 24, 2014)

Arishem said:


>



He doesn't look bad actually. Although tbh I liked the sleek design Godzilla had in the previous movie. Thought it was one of the good things of the movie.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 24, 2014)

dat new japanese trailer...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 24, 2014)

DAT FACKING IMAX POSTER.


----------



## NW (Apr 24, 2014)

DEM GIFS

DAT POSTER

DAT JAP TRAILER

mtrESJH T(R(*ES TESJTJES(TV(* (*DSJHT

GOD DAMMIT


----------



## Arishem (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 24, 2014)

Dat cake is automatically named the swaggiest cake of all time.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 24, 2014)

Fuck the douche that made that comment. I'd send him a good reply if I weren't so lazy.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 25, 2014)

Legendary posted this saying... 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*#GODZILLA + YouTube = ??. Find out soon.*



Isn't this from the Godzilla Experience from Comic-Con last year?


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 25, 2014)

Too much white cream


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 25, 2014)

Godzilla's too excited to be back on the big screen


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]lWPnX2KnQMQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 25, 2014)

Our star is pimpin out thereee


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 25, 2014)

His underbelly looks like a six pack 

LOOK AT DESE 


AND DIS


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 25, 2014)

AND DOSE


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 25, 2014)

First pic is actually a close up and enhanced pic of dis:


----------



## Arishem (Apr 25, 2014)

I just noticed something from the new trailer for Japan.
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Muto is at the top of the screen when they show the devastation in Vegas.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 25, 2014)

*One of it


----------



## Arishem (Apr 26, 2014)

Some artist made a cool little size chart featuring recent kaiju.While the sizes are off, it's still kind of interesting. In the leaked script, Big G was 200 meters tall, but that didn't so well when they tested various sizes in the movie's cities.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 26, 2014)

The amount of updates we are gonna get from now on...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 26, 2014)

Arishem said:


> Some artist made a cool little size chart featuring recent kaiju.While the sizes are off, it's still kind of interesting. In the leaked script, Big G was 200 meters tall, but that didn't so well when they tested various sizes in the movie's cities.



Swarmy posted that a few pages ago.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 26, 2014)

These fan made posters look awesome. 



And also 

*Spoiler*: __ 





MUST HAVE MORE PROMOTING.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeah that DA artist CamW1N(?) has phenomenal art.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 26, 2014)

I am glad to see this film getting a healthy marketing campaign. 

All these murals and signs...

That's gonna draw plenty of attention.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 26, 2014)

Bad thing is that mutos have not been in marketing campaigns at all. Usual movie goers will definitely be suprised by seeing these other creatures only the smooth eyes of fans have caught.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 26, 2014)

The extended look had a glimpse of one of the Mutos, general viewers should know that it looks different than Godzilla.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 27, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> Bad thing is that mutos have not been in marketing campaigns at all. Usual movie goers will definitely be suprised by seeing these other creatures only the smooth eyes of fans have caught.



And that's a problem?


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 27, 2014)

New screencap from Fangoria cover


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2014)

May 16th can't come any sooner.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 27, 2014)

Just some posters I made:


posted it on reddit too.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]lxg4dVEH9Dw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arishem (Apr 28, 2014)

You can see a maquette of the other Muto behind Edwards. I think it looks scarier than the flyer, and its side profile vaguely reminds me an octopus or a squid.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 28, 2014)

I am not quite fond of that angle.

Any advance screenings?


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 28, 2014)

Arishem said:


> You can see a maquette of the other Muto behind Edwards. I think it looks scarier than the flyer, and its side profile vaguely reminds me an octopus or a squid.



Good eye  It does look quite disturbing, especially since it literally has hooks


----------



## Arishem (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm going to witness the return on this shit[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0uQnWAmf-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 28, 2014)

dis fanmade poster from cheungchungtat



jesus christ.


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 28, 2014)

Arishem said:


> I'm going to witness the return on this shit



Damn right....... Wheres that one at?

The closest Omega IMAX theater near me is in Hampton VA


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 28, 2014)

The movie is premiering close to my birthday

anyone know where I can get that awesome cake that I saw here a few pages back?


----------



## Arishem (Apr 28, 2014)

Joakim3 said:


> Damn right....... Wheres that one at?
> 
> The closest Omega IMAX theater near me is in Hampton VA


That one is at the Metreon in San Francisco.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]G1pX97_0rxU[/YOUTUBE]

y'all seen dis yet

CAUSE IT'S THE BEST FUCKING TRAILER EVER.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 28, 2014)

Okay, that is definitely the best trailer. By FAR.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 28, 2014)

goddamnit I'm throwing my money at the screen but nothings happening!! Is it not enough!?


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2014)

It's a great trailer but I still prefer the leaked footage he received ages ago.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 29, 2014)

I need this movie out now


----------



## Robin (Apr 29, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> [YOUTUBE]G1pX97_0rxU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> y'all seen dis yet
> 
> CAUSE IT'S THE BEST FUCKING TRAILER EVER.



not many people believe dis be the best trailer
but it do!


----------



## Arishem (Apr 29, 2014)

That trailer was badass, and the more I see the flying muto, the more I like its design. It's like a giant streamlined xenomorph with additional limbs and wings. Hell, it could even work as a tyranid biotitan.  If the model in the share your roar video is any indication, it's still unseen partner will look monstrous, too.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 29, 2014)

"No... a God."

Fucking awesome. This looks so rad.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 29, 2014)

I smell some awards for Cranston and Watanabe.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 29, 2014)

Godzilla is fucking angry and everyone has to pay.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 29, 2014)

He's angry that the 1998 travesty came first to America before him.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 29, 2014)

Let Them Have Gifs


----------



## Arishem (Apr 29, 2014)

The bridge smashing sequence looks fucking epic.

Me thinks all those kids are about to go for a swim.


----------



## Agent of Death/Ergo Proxy (Apr 29, 2014)

Check this out :amazed


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 29, 2014)

^OUR MOTHERFUCKING LORDDDDD


----------



## Njaa (Apr 29, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> [YOUTUBE]G1pX97_0rxU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> y'all seen dis yet
> 
> CAUSE IT'S THE BEST FUCKING TRAILER EVER.



Well my hype is...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 29, 2014)

Probably been said but flying monster looks based on Rodan.


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 29, 2014)

looks closer to Gyaos imo.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 29, 2014)

DOSE finalist posters. The first one is the winner.


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 29, 2014)

My body is not ready


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2014)

The first one is amazing.


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 29, 2014)

I just have this feeling that most, if not all the main characters are going to die in this 




...... Do it Gareth


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 30, 2014)

The bridge scene does look cool and all, but I am rather surprised to see Godzilla recoiling so much from such piddly firepower. 

Even the early Showa Godzillas took their morning showers in heavier bombardments than that without so much as flinching.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 30, 2014)

you cannot spell Godzilla without GOD


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 30, 2014)

The monster is Muto I reckon.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 30, 2014)

Flying Muto looks amazing


----------



## Arishem (Apr 30, 2014)

Here's a spoilery early screening review from a lucky fan.
*Spoiler*: __ 



You've been warned
*Spoiler*: __ 





> The 3 points of reference are
> 
> 1. The last time you see Aaron Taylor Johnsons character is in a sports stadium.
> 2. No original Godzilla theme, although our showing cut out halfway through the credits.
> ...








*IT'S TIME TO RIDE THE HYPE TRAIN RIGHT OFF A FUCKING CLIFF!*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0uQnWAmf-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm fully aboard the hype train.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 30, 2014)

Hype train cannot be stopped!


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 30, 2014)

Agent of Death/Ergo Proxy said:


> Check this out :amazed



God does he look fucking badass....... the type of badass when you pray for whatever unfortunate zip codes happen to be in his way


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 30, 2014)

Arishem said:


> Here's a spoilery early screening review from a lucky fan.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Oh lord yes 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I want to see atomic breath in HD


----------



## Arishem (May 1, 2014)




----------



## random user (May 1, 2014)

Setting up Jet Jaguar spin-off


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2014)

I hear the Japanese aren't happy with how fat American Godzilla looks.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 1, 2014)

Same here

Other than that....design is ok I give it a 6/10


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 1, 2014)

it's called bulk, he needs it to tank and rip things apart better


----------



## Arishem (May 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I hear the Japanese aren't happy with how fat American Godzilla looks.


It's only natural that they would feel emasculated and bitter in the face of Legendary Godzilla's tremendous power.
GodTech's proprietary Regenerator G-1 pills and dietary supplements are what you need if you want to get REAL BIG.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I hear the Japanese aren't happy with how fat American Godzilla looks.



It's all that fast food and sedentary lifestyle.

'Murrica: Even our Godzilla is overweight.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 1, 2014)

The Japs should be ashamed of themselves, tho. Do they not realize how many young Kaiju suffer from body image issues because of the unrealistic standards in pop culture? Not all Kaiju can look like that anorexic whore, Zilla, or that shameless three-headed blonde harlot with the enormous chest.

I for one applaud Godzilla for not letting his pictures be Photoshopped. Big is beautiful!


----------



## Arishem (May 1, 2014)

According to a recent Yahoo article, G14 weighs 90,000 tons. Believe in the bulk.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2014)

Godzilla should to swim a couple laps down the pacific.


----------



## Wesley (May 1, 2014)

That's twice the size of Heisei Godzilla.


----------



## Arishem (May 1, 2014)

Here is Godzilla's official measurements as described in the movie's 48 page promo release.





> Godzilla Ultimate Trivia
> FC, Godzilla, News
> 4/29/2014 11:35:00 AM
> A+ A-
> ...


Godzilla currently holds the belt for the super heavyweight division in the KFC (Kaiju Fighting Championship).


----------



## Nikushimi (May 1, 2014)

I don't believe those teeth measurements for a second; although they are definitely small relative to Godzilla's entire body, they don't look THAT small.

However...



> 80 San Francisco city blocks demolished in the epic final battle in Godzilla



^^the OBD is gonna have a field day with this movie.


----------



## Arishem (May 1, 2014)

The size given for the teeth sounds right. That would make them 3 times as large as the biggest teeth ever discovered. Those chompers belonged to the sperm whale's monstrous ancestor, who had an upper and lower jaw filled with 14 inch spears. Someone on the dev team must be an animal/paleo nerd.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2014)

> 80 San Francisco city blocks demolished in the epic final battle in Godzilla



Can't wait to see this.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 1, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> I don't believe those teeth measurements for a second; although they are definitely small relative to Godzilla's entire body, they don't look THAT small.
> 
> However...
> 
> ...



Especially with how many nukes Godzilla survived.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 1, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> it's called bulk, he needs it to tank and rip things apart better



I'm fine with bulky, I like Heisei Godzilla and GMK Godzilla were bulky, Legendary Godzilla is just...fat though.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 1, 2014)

Just made it out of fun.


----------



## Arishem (May 1, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> I'm fine with bulky, I like Heisei Godzilla and GMK Godzilla were bulky, Legendary Godzilla is just...fat though.


Legendary Godzilla would eat all of your favorite Zillas and the rest of the Toho crew at the same time.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 1, 2014)

Arishem said:


> Legendary Godzilla would eat all of your favorite Zillas and the rest of the Toho crew at the same time.



He'd have to catch them first


----------



## Arishem (May 1, 2014)

Just the act of chasing them would cause earthquakes so horrific that escape becomes impossible. Maybe the flyers will survive, but the others will get in his belly.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 1, 2014)

Godzilla's deadliest enemy: type 2 adult-onset diabetes.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 1, 2014)

^^Probably hypertension as well.


----------



## Arishem (May 1, 2014)

I see a member of his island cult in your sig.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 1, 2014)

So, the movie has been shown in the Chinese Theatre.

Stumbled upon these two tweets: 

Devin Faraci ‏@devincf 6m
There's a Mothra reference in GODZILLA - Thomas Tull says they won't talk sequel until they do well, but they love the whole universe.

Chris Del Castillo ‏@NR_Chris 7m
Wow an amazing film, this is definitelya must watch — watching Godzilla at TCL Chinese Theatres


----------



## Nikushimi (May 1, 2014)

The Mothra reference is old news; I saw talk that they were gonna have something like that before we were even getting trailers for the movie. :/


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 1, 2014)

Arishem said:


> I see a member of his island cult in your sig.



It's a tribal dance to summon the king.


----------



## Arishem (May 1, 2014)

This is the best trailer ever.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QauEstMm71k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 1, 2014)

Knew there would be a Mothra reference.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Nightblade (May 2, 2014)

>but you get very little of the title monster

welp.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 2, 2014)

I'm surprised one of them duckers actually thought there would be a chance for a King Kong crossover 

the asspulls alone of how that would even go down.


----------



## Wesley (May 2, 2014)

Nightblade said:


> >but you get very little of the title monster
> 
> welp.



Isn't 10 minutes of Godzilla normal for a Godzilla movie?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 2, 2014)

The original 1954 flick had him for a max of 17 mins.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 2, 2014)

Godzilla's Revenge had 3 minutes of Godzilla  everything else was stock footage 

No but seriously fuck that movie


----------



## Bluebeard (May 2, 2014)

FUCK YEAH MOTHRA


----------



## dream (May 2, 2014)

Even if Godzilla doesn't have much screen-time I won't be too bothered as long as the times he appears are amazing.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 2, 2014)

That's how it is in Godzilla movies. The only movie I could think of that had very little of him was Godzilla vs. Megalon, which from what I heard, was originally meant to be Jet Jaguar vs. Megalon with Godzilla as a sidekick.


----------



## Easley (May 2, 2014)

> Movie was well done but you get very little of the title monster.  People will get restless.



No surprise that this comment is getting the most attention, and rightly so. I guess it depends how little "little" actually is. If Godzilla shows up for 30 seconds then yeah I'd agree. But let's compare to another movie monster: How much screen-time did the alien in Alien have? Not much... but when it did appear, holy shit. I think that's a good approach for Godzilla. 

Will some people get restless? Probably. Those with short attention spans.


----------



## Arishem (May 2, 2014)

I'm almost certain that the Mutos will be an active force from the start of the movie, so it's not like the film is just suspense and people being concerned before Godzilla makes his grand entrance, which is preceded by hints and glimpses of the title monster. I'd be somewhat concerned with the JAWS approach if this were only a Godzilla vs humanity movie, but we all know that's not the case. 

As for the main man, according to multiple screeners, you see Godzilla in all his glory during the action sequences. One viewer said that everything is visible and in your face. That should put a rest to the idea that we only see the king in glimpses once the cards are down.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2014)

I don't think so, I expect a boring first hour, actually.


if godzilla or mutos does show up early, it will just be shadowy figures.


----------



## Arishem (May 2, 2014)

My post is based on the leaked Wondercon footage and the track listing from the soundtrack. Shit goes down before Godzilla shows up.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 2, 2014)

Looks like they really want to make you fear Godzilla so the movie will have a lot of tease and suspense before they fully reveal him/it.


----------



## Swarmy (May 2, 2014)

The original Godzilla also had quite the fat legs if you ask me  They are trying to be realistic since such a heavy animal would need support from strong legs.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Looks like they really want to make you fear Godzilla so the movie will have a lot of tease and suspense before they fully reveal him/it.



I brought this up earlier, funny stuff.


----------



## Arishem (May 2, 2014)

Godzilla 2014 is a full course meal. The king is the main dish, but you will get your soup, salad, and appetizers beforehand. Word has it that there's dessert, too.


----------



## Gabe (May 2, 2014)

Glad the this people are saying is positive I hope this movie does very well. Been a fan since I was little watching the old movies.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 2, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Pics_


----------



## The Weeknd (May 3, 2014)

dat let them fight clip sweet lord have mercy on my god damn soul may god release his juices upon my body on may 15th the day i see this movie and on may 16th the day i see it again sweet lord thank you zyzz bird thank zyzz thank god for this wonderful gift


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 3, 2014)

You mean these sir?


----------



## Arishem (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Joakim3 (May 3, 2014)




----------



## dream (May 3, 2014)




----------



## The Weeknd (May 3, 2014)

Seems like Godzilla arriving in San Francisco, after the airport scene in Hawaii.

Hope they didn't reveal his very first reveal in any of the clips.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 3, 2014)




----------



## BlazingInferno (May 3, 2014)

Has anyone heard about some of the Japanese fans complaining about Godzilla being fat?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 3, 2014)

das gay bro, gay.

this is by far my favourite design.


----------



## Wesley (May 3, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Has anyone heard about some of the Japanese fans complaining about Godzilla being fat?



I'm sure they would have found something to complain about.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 3, 2014)

Well, it is fat you know.
Would had preferred it a bit slighter or perhaps with more muscle instead of being chubby.

Also didn't Toho supervise the design?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 3, 2014)

Toho loves the movie and the design.


----------



## Arishem (May 3, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Has anyone heard about some of the Japanese fans complaining about Godzilla being fat?


To be fair, it was random 2ch posters making those comments, but sites in search of hits have made a mountain out of a molehill. Most posts by Japanese fans on youtube concerning G14 have been positive.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 3, 2014)

Bryan Cranston recent interview: 



> Q: Why did you want to do Godzilla?
> A: I initially turned it down—I thought, “I can’t do Godzilla ☻after Breaking Bad; that’s a huge step down.” But I was surprised at the level of the writing, and the director, Gareth Edwards, had some great ideas to strengthen the heart of the story. And why not do something that’s fun and escapist? So I got down off my high horse and said, “Yeah, let’s do it.”




WOAHHHHHH there "a huge step down"


----------



## Suigetsu (May 3, 2014)

Most of you guys are from Toronto right? hahah

So Toho loved the movie? It's good news then.
If anyone goes to advance screening, please don't spoil it.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 3, 2014)

Yeah, people went to the advanced screening and left with positive words to say.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 3, 2014)

Bryan probably thought the movie was going to be a low-budget film from a director nobody has heard of.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Bryan Cranston recent interview:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His reaction is somewhat understandable, most people wouldn't expect Godzilla to have a great story and in that sense it would be a step down in their eyes.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 3, 2014)

Dream said:


> His reaction is somewhat understandable, most people wouldn't expect Godzilla to have a great story and in that sense it would be a step down in their eyes.



Yeah, he did praise the material afterwards but his comment was a bit uncalled for.


----------



## Wesley (May 3, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Yeah, he did praise the material afterwards but his comment was a bit uncalled for.



That's just what he thought with his initial reaction.  I mean, if you know anything about Godzilla, you know the character has had a mixed bag of portrayals.  The movies have had a wide variety of quality and tones.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]QKpzU2GSVC0[/YOUTUBE]

SWEET CHRIST LMFAOOOO


----------



## dream (May 3, 2014)

I like it.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 3, 2014)

Where is MH man? The guy is a huge Godzilla fan and he ain't even posting here.


----------



## Arishem (May 3, 2014)

Italian food is very fattening.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 3, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Where is MH man? The guy is a huge Godzilla fan and he ain't even posting here.



forget him, you guys got me, the biggest Gojira fan here. 


On a separate note, this made me giggle....and tear up


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBEOVf1FbVri-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MCTDread (May 3, 2014)

13 MORE DAYS


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 3, 2014)

Hope Big G goes on a diet after this movie and comes back with a striking sexy body.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 3, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> 13 MORE DAYS



12 more days for others such as myself


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 3, 2014)

Foreign wallpapers


----------



## The Weeknd (May 3, 2014)

Yeah that's 12 more days for me, but i'm also seeing it on May 16th too.


----------



## Arishem (May 3, 2014)

This spoierless review should make the wait harder for everyone.





> So I went to attend an early Godzilla screening. The screening was about half full, all adults.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Weeknd (May 3, 2014)

Saw that post, I actually pmed him a while back.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 3, 2014)

Some other guy said the movie is the "real deal" from BoxOffice Forums.

then comes this



> Hardy Clervil (@filmnoired) tweeted at 9:41 PM on Sat, May 03, 2014:
> Godzilla has to be the most thrilling film I've seen in the theater . . . maybe ever? See it. Please
> 
> Hardy Clervil (@filmnoired) tweeted at 10:05 PM on Sat, May 03, 2014:
> ...


.


----------



## Wesley (May 3, 2014)

I thought the movie came out tomorrow.  Imagine my disappointment...


----------



## Arishem (May 4, 2014)

This guy spills all the beans.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 4, 2014)

some more reviews



> Phillip Martinez (@PhilMar88) tweeted at 7:13 AM on Sun, May 04, 2014:
> @Bishop54 it was amazing. Mixed the best parts of the old films and put it in a modern setting.





> David Bishop (@Bishop54) tweeted at 7:18 AM on Sun, May 04, 2014:
> @PhilMar88 Wonderful! How was the CGI? Do you feel Godzilla had enough screen time? How were the characters, acting, and pacing?





> Phillip Martinez (@PhilMar88) tweeted at 8:08 AM on Sun, May 04, 2014:
> @Bishop54 CGI A+ Screen time A- characters A acting B+ pacing A


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 4, 2014)

The more good reviews I hear the gladder I become. Now I hope this does well enough to warrant sequels.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 4, 2014)

I don't remember seeing these cast interviews before.


----------



## MCTDread (May 4, 2014)

Loving the reviews guys . This is just eating away at me 



Arishem said:


> This guy spills all the beans.



That Gif man  I?m laughing my ass off here


----------



## The Weeknd (May 4, 2014)

Man I grew up with the Heisei and Millennium films, so Showa isn't that much of importance for me but nevertheless the films were entertaining.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 4, 2014)

Sadly, there is no Imax theater anywhere near where I live.

I'll just have to see it in regular-ass 3D. 

The wait is killing me, though. I almost read that spoiler-fest on Reddit. _Almost_.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 4, 2014)

Godzilla 2014 *****



> Watched May 03, 2014 Featuring great performances, stunning special effects, incredible tension, goosebump-inducing sound design, a pulse-pounding score and spectacular set pieces, Gareth Edwards' GODZILLA is absolutely brilliant. This sets the bar incredibly high for every other summer blockbuster remaining this summer. My only regret is that I wish Bryan Cranston had more screentime. Otherwise, this film lives up to the hype.
> 
> P.S. Please see the film in IMAX or any other large format theater if possible!


----------



## dream (May 4, 2014)

The only IMAX theater that I will watch a movie in IMAX is Lincoln Square 13 with its 76x97 feet large screen but Godzilla just isn't worth it to be honest to pay the toll to get into NYC + tickets for the movie.


----------



## Arishem (May 4, 2014)

Yeah, going to a big city that requires bridge toll + parking sucks unless you have a group to spread the costs with.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 4, 2014)

Jesus christ to think that the movie is coming soon and i've been tracking this ever since it was announced.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 4, 2014)

Yeah, I still remember when this was listed on Wikipedia as the "2012 Godzilla." 

And I was looking _forward_ to it.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 4, 2014)

Yeah mane saw that before, bye bye San Fran


----------



## Shark Skin (May 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> The only IMAX theater that I will watch a movie in IMAX is Lincoln Square 13 with its 76x97 feet large screen but Godzilla just isn't worth it to be honest to pay the toll to get into NYC + tickets for the movie.



Use public transit meng. What part of Jersey do you live in?


----------



## Arishem (May 5, 2014)

Spotify members can listen to the whole soundtrack.

The track titles will spoil the movie, so just open it in another tab and it will automatically play through. Heh, it might be a good idea to open a bunch of empty tabs to push it offscreen, as the tab name will change with the song.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 5, 2014)

I'm in fucking Canada so I can't listen.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 5, 2014)

I'm not gonna listen to the soundtrack now; I wanna hear it in the film and just let it set the mood for me.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2014)

The soundtrack is decent enough I suppose, not really my type of music for the most part.  That or I just need to see the scenes along with the music to really appreciate it.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 5, 2014)

I bring gifts concerning the Atomic Breath...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Weeknd (May 5, 2014)

Also, lmfao


----------



## MCTDread (May 5, 2014)

So for those who have seen it already is it alright to bring  a 9 year old to? Like any frightening action scenes or gore?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 5, 2014)

Full Soundtrack guys.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 5, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> So for those who have seen it already is it alright to bring  a 9 year old to? Like any frightening action scenes or gore?



Pretty sure it's fine for kids that aren't under 8.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 6, 2014)

whatd you think about it BlazingInferno?


----------



## Tom Servo (May 6, 2014)

4 long years of waiting have finally paid off.

My body is ready

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Swarmy (May 6, 2014)

My hand is harier than yours


----------



## The Weeknd (May 6, 2014)

These last 4 years my peeps...these last 4 years.

Rewatched the original a few days back, gonna rewatch 1985 and Godzilla vs Biollante, maybe get far into the Heisei stuff.


----------



## MCTDread (May 7, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> 4 long years of waiting have finally paid off.
> 
> My body is ready
> 
> [sp][/sp]



 Nice



TittyNipple said:


> These last 4 years my peeps...these last 4 years.
> 
> Rewatched the original a few days back, gonna rewatch 1985 and Godzilla vs Biollante, maybe get far into the Heisei stuff.



Me and some friends are actually marathoning all the films  Of course we'll avoid the American version of Zilla


----------



## Shark Skin (May 7, 2014)

I wish I had time to marathon the films. I remember the first time I saw Godzilla was on a TV marathon. Although I think I would watch the American version of Godzilla just to remind myself that this reboot can only go up from that point


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 7, 2014)

Shark Skin said:


> I wish I had time to marathon the films. I remember the first time I saw Godzilla was on a TV marathon. Although I think I would watch the American version of Godzilla just to remind myself that this reboot can only go up from that point



I wished I hadn't started mine so early.


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2014)

New video idea! If wanna be in future ones let me know in a PM =D 

Youtube Reviews & Reacts To "Godzilla Trailer" 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkNvqz4no7Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arishem (May 7, 2014)

There's some incredible new footage in this video.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuAkTsbw1Ww[/YOUTUBE]
Godzilla is the mountain that roars.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 7, 2014)

Jesus christ the new footage.


----------



## The Big G (May 7, 2014)

8 more freaking days


----------



## Harbour (May 7, 2014)

Well, one guy from our forum went on press-show of Godzilla in Russia and said that movie was pretty controversial. 
Literally he said: If you sit out a 1.5 hour of boredom, in the end you will  be rewarded.
He compare the movie with Cloverfield, not Pacific Rim . Godzilla and MUTO were just a background for main character and family. And there was no actual Kaiju battle until the final.


----------



## NW (May 7, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Well, one guy from our forum went on press-show of Godzilla in Russia and said that movie was pretty controversial.
> Literally he said: If you sit out a 1.5 hour of boredom, in the end you will  be rewarded.
> He compare the movie with Cloverfield, not Pacific Rim . Godzilla and MUTO were just a background for main character and family. And there was no actual Kaiju battle until the final.


Yeah?

Well fuck him.


----------



## Arishem (May 7, 2014)

All of the responses from early viewers I've seen, including some legitimate critics, expressed love for the movie. I'll take the consensus of critics, G fans, and casuals over a single dude. That formula worked for Jaws, Alien, and Jurassic Park. In addition to that, from what I've been told, shit hits early in the first act and continually escalates until Godzilla's big entrance. Then all hell breaks lose. Maybe the guy was expecting a turgid 2 hour orgy of forgettable cgi battles like Transformers.


----------



## Joakim3 (May 7, 2014)

Yeah I'm not even watching the new footage..... I want to have my eye porn unfiltered and undiluted when I watch on a 60ft screen for the first time 

Won't be touching this page until after I watch the movie


----------



## MCTDread (May 8, 2014)

Arishem said:


> All of the responses from early viewers I've seen, including some legitimate critics, expressed love for the movie. I'll take the consensus of critics, G fans, and casuals over a single dude. That formula worked for Jaws, Alien, and Jurassic Park. In addition to that, from what I've been told, shit hits early in the first act and continually escalates until Godzilla's big entrance. Then all hell breaks lose. Maybe the guy was expecting a turgid 2 hour orgy of forgettable cgi battles like Transformers.



Thank God it's not like Transformers. 

This pleases me


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 8, 2014)

I saw Elizabeth Olsen on Letterman last night, my god she's such a cutie


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 8, 2014)

IMDb rated the movie 8.2. The original Godzilla was 7.5.


----------



## Swarmy (May 8, 2014)

Muto crushing people


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 8, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> IMDb rated the movie 8.2. The original Godzilla was 7.5.



Who the fuck gives as fuck about IMDB scores? Jesus.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 8, 2014)

8.3/10 overall on IMDB.

Expect the user reviews on RT to be along the same path.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 8, 2014)

Uncle Acid said:


> Who the fuck gives as fuck about IMDB scores? Jesus.



You sound a little pent up pal. I'd advise not going on too many trips.


----------



## Joakim3 (May 8, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> 8.3/10 overall on IMDB.
> 
> Expect the user reviews on RT to be along the same path.



Yeah I can see the move pulling a mid 8.5 to upper 8's on Rotten Tamato


----------



## Arishem (May 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXKKvgg-L6g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tom Servo (May 8, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> 8.3/10 overall on IMDB.
> 
> Expect the user reviews on RT to be along the same path.



Not sure RT is a wildcard as far as critic reviews are concerned.


----------



## Joakim3 (May 8, 2014)

Arishem said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXKKvgg-L6g[/YOUTUBE]



Seeing this on a 50x60 foot screen is going to be legendary


----------



## Arishem (May 8, 2014)

I'm going to seeexperience it on a 75x97 screen.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 8, 2014)

So for those who have seen it is there really only one Kaiju fight? Because from the looks of all the trailers there's atleast 2 (the airport and Chinatown)


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 8, 2014)

I don't think anyone here has seen the early screenings. You'd probably see a lot of spoiler tags if there was  but it seems like there's three kaiju fights. One in Hawaii, one in San Fran during the day and one in San Fran during the night.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2014)

Uncle Acid said:


> Who the fuck gives as fuck about IMDB scores? Jesus.



IMDB scores should never be used to determine how good a movie is.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 9, 2014)

I'm seriously contemplating seeing this on IMAX


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> IMDB scores should never be used to determine how good a movie is.



Exactly. IMDB is a joke when you look at the scores. Just take a look at their top 250. Hilarious.



But I'll try to stay a bit on topic as well: looking forward to this film even though I am a bit sceptical. I don't like the look of Godzilla as I think he looks way too nice (look at his eyes, man!), and I expect it to be two hours of CGI-masturbating, which I am not fond of... at all, like. But I'll watch it in the cinemas as soon as it comes. Hopefully it'll surprise me a lot.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 9, 2014)




----------



## The Weeknd (May 9, 2014)

More and more positive reviews were popping up.


----------



## Arishem (May 9, 2014)

Godzilla just doesn't give a darn. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtCE_v_4CYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Njaa (May 9, 2014)

Arishem said:


> Godzilla just doesn't give a darn.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtCE_v_4CYU[/YOUTUBE]



Dat Godzilla!! 

Dat military shooting missiles randomly tho...


----------



## Swarmy (May 9, 2014)

Yeah cause missiles can succeed where nukes failed


----------



## Arishem (May 9, 2014)

Godzilla is 100,000 tons of fun, so a bunch of toy boats and their nerf darts aren't attention worthy.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 9, 2014)

Nice seeing those missiles hitting him and not a scratch left.


----------



## Swarmy (May 9, 2014)

The Muto will scratch him


----------



## Arishem (May 9, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> The Muto will scratch him


Looks like you might get to see everyone's favorite insect.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQPd7jTo1tg[/YOUTUBE]
Gareth has commented that he'd like to do a Destroy All Monsters type of film for the sequel, so I hope we see some familiar faces and maybe some new ones.


----------



## dream (May 9, 2014)

Arishem said:


> Godzilla just doesn't give a darn.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtCE_v_4CYU[/YOUTUBE]



Can't wait to see the first scene in which is encountered in present day times, it's bound to be a delight.


----------



## Arishem (May 9, 2014)

Neogaf's resident critic loved it and had this to say.





			
				Expendable said:
			
		

> Watched the original Godzilla for the first time last night. The tone of the new one is very similar.





			
				Expendable said:
			
		

> It's tone is very, very similar to the original 1954 version. Structure, too.



These guys loved the movie, and I have the review start after they're done talking about spoilers. 

It has better fight scenes than The Raid.


----------



## dream (May 9, 2014)

A better fight scene than the stuff in Raid 2?  The Raid 2's kitchen fight scene?  I'm highly skeptical.  The only thing missing in that fight was an emotional aspect to the fight.  Everything else about it was nearly flawless.  I'll have to see for myself if Godzilla's fight scenes live up to the hype.


----------



## Joakim3 (May 10, 2014)

Arishem said:


> I'm going to seeexperience it on a 75x97 screen.



Time to fly to Sydney to watch it on their 97x117 foot screen


----------



## The Weeknd (May 10, 2014)

concepts from the AoD book via Bob Eggleton


----------



## Nikushimi (May 10, 2014)

Wow. I already liked the new design, but those rejected ones really make me feel grateful that it's the one we ended up with.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 10, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> concepts from the AoD book via Bob Eggleton



The first looks like as T-Rex, the second one looks like the 2000 design, the third looks like a rebooted Zilla (  glad that wasn't used), the fourth looks like the original 54 Godzilla, can't make out the one after, and the final looks like the design we have now.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 10, 2014)

More clear here:










To be frank, I don't dislike any of this much.


----------



## random user (May 10, 2014)

All western artists always try to make him look like a generic dragon or a dinosaur when asked to "re imagine" him. I'm both surprised and glad that this time they actually approved a version that's basically just a Heisei era Godzilla with slight changes and size x150.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 10, 2014)

I love expanding and exploring the variety of designs Godzilla can be capable of having, and instead of brainlessly bashing them with no ulterior motives or with no motives whatsoever, I instead appreciate the fact that the team explored many different options that lead to the masterpiece of the design we have right now.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 10, 2014)

Going further, we all have a different view of what Godzilla is to us and the world. Obviously GE and Tull mentioned that they seemed to have blended in their interests and had a match, but the relationship between oneself and Godzilla is different to another's self and Godzilla, and one may like design A over design B but looking at the designs and stating that it's just horrid doesn't bring anything to the table.

You need to appreciate the fact that they are attempting to do something different. A lot of these concepts remind me of the ones made by Nebezial (DA, the CobraZilla ish designs) and NoBackStreetboys (DA, the guy who had the concept art of the humans, Godzilla, and completely new monsters) and as a matter of fact, I love their variety. My imagination is endless of what Godzilla can really be and what he can really look like, and although 1998 was not that much of a good interpretation of the Big G, I still appreciate the fact that we got something new to the table to aide the evolution of our Pop Culture icon.


----------



## Rivers (May 10, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> I love expanding and exploring the variety of designs Godzilla can be capable of having, and instead of brainlessly bashing them with no ulterior motives or with no motives whatsoever, I instead appreciate the fact that the team explored many different options that lead to the masterpiece of the design we have right now.



Yeah, that's what concept artists are supposed to do. They're supposed to explore as many variations and designs as time permits. 

That's why books full of concept art always fascinate and inspire me!


----------



## random user (May 10, 2014)

> Yeah, that's what concept artists are supposed to do. They're supposed to explore as many variations and designs as time permits.


And that's why they all look the same for the last 20-ish years?

There is literally 1 variation in the western approach: make him look like a theropod dinosaur. Everything else is just a window dressing, has nothing to do with variations.

All other variants are just slightly changed original Godzilla design here and there. Which is what they thankfully went with here.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 10, 2014)

I'll bring in some Fan Art to the table here. 






You guys remember these? They popped around a year ago and the reception from here wasn't that kind, but I myself adored these designs. What is Godzilla, really? The generic answer from an unaware gentleman is "A giant T-rex dinosaur thing with spiky things" right? What we would say can vary, we can say "A mutated dinosaur OR sea monster that awakened from the advents of nuclear energy to bring order back to the world" or "A sea monster that awakened since the prehistoric ages struggling to co-operate with the advents of humanity"

Since then the 3 main things that is mandatory for all incarnations of Godzilla are:
1) Dorsal Plates
2) Atomic Breath
3) Royal Essence

A sense of royalty has to be brought by the creature, ancient royalty. Godzilla is a very old creature, he saw some shit. He knows how nature works, it is a very interesting characteristic that I have for the big guy. 

What are the fan favourite designs of Godzilla before we saw the trailers and designs of G2014? Obviously enough we have
1) 1954
2) 1985
3) 1999
4) 2002/2003
5) 2001

This is in no apparent order. What is so similar to these designs? They have the Breath, they have the fins, and their face screams royalty and ancient prowess. The two designs that look closest the classic 1954 and Heisei stuff are these two:



But none of these bring much to the table that we haven't seen before. It would have been boring or just another design that blends in too well with the others. Obviously we wouldn't want a drastic change like this: 


But why do we feel to have a need to bash it into oblivion when it's only concept art that lead to the great design we have here?


Lets look at our 2014 design.

What does it have?
1) Atomic Breath
2) Dorsal Plates
3) Royal Essence

What more does it have?
4) Biological Diversity

Yes, as many have said before from the team the main influences of our big man's characteristics come from Komodo Dragons and, which is a GREAT innovation brought to the table. It doesn't make it as stale as it could have been. This is why this design is one of the best and quite possibly one of the best designs we have ever had.

Now lets return to the Nebezial art. God forbid him to add something new to the table such as armour plate looking things around his body, or a head that actually seems like a crown. The concept obviously shows the use of the breath, and his proportions aren't too far apart but yet the reception wasn't great, because it isn't so close as the classic designs. He added more biologocial characteristics to the character.

So excuse me for exploring options and liking different things about different designs of Godzilla, right?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Arishem (May 10, 2014)

Some of those faces are pure  

I'm glad we got the last design with a bigger head.


----------



## Njaa (May 10, 2014)

The funny thing about those early drafts of his design and how some people complain about him having a small head in the final one. It all makes sense when you consider the final design was based off a bear/komodo dragon.

Komodo dragons head looks small compared to his neck.


Then there's the bear portion with how his overall stance looks.


His final design is really nice, it manages to look intimidating while also looking familiar in terms of looking "realistic".


----------



## Arishem (May 10, 2014)

Feast your eyes on the movie's star attractions.


----------



## MCTDread (May 10, 2014)

Anyone here read any of the Godzilla comics?


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 10, 2014)

Recently I bought myself the first and second volumes of the Kingdom of Monsters series. Children getting eaten, some dark shit


----------



## The Weeknd (May 10, 2014)

Embargo date for the review is gonna drop anytime now.

More concept arts/storyboard stuff from AoD are popping around and for spoiler sakes, not gonna drop it here.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 10, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Recently I bought myself the first and second volumes of the Kingdom of Monsters series. Children getting eaten, some dark shit



By which Kaiju?


----------



## Arishem (May 11, 2014)

Here's a spoiler free review.

Godzilla is a return the event films of old while giving the modern audience all the spectacle they could want with a real emotional core. 

IGN gave it a 9 out of 10 in another spoilerless review. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cieY9cxb4BU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (May 11, 2014)

Godzilla looks so bloated


----------



## The Weeknd (May 11, 2014)




----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2014)

It's 77% on Rotten now. 

The negative reviews focus on the story and saying act 2 is a little boring. However, none have said anything bad about the final act, which is what I'm waiting for!


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2014)

Looks like it's getting good reviews, although it's apparently not a masterpiece by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 11, 2014)

Of couse it's not a masteriece. You don't even have to watch it to know that much.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 11, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> By which Kaiju?



Godzilla unintentionally eats these two Japanese kids at a beach and Rodan eats this white boy trying to feed him his neighbor's cat


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 11, 2014)

I was reading some revews on ComicBookMovie and it seems most of the complaints are about Godzilla's screen time.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2014)

9.2 on IMDB?  That won't last for long.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 11, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Godzilla unintentionally eats these two Japanese kids at a beach and Rodan eats this white boy trying to feed him his neighbor's cat


----------



## Slice (May 11, 2014)

Arishem said:


> IGN gave it a 9 out of 10 in another spoilerless review.



So they think its only okay?


----------



## Arishem (May 11, 2014)

I think we can all breathe a sigh of relief. Godzilla 2014 is a good monster movie and appropriately reintroduces the king to the modern era. 

This film is also weeding out people who've never seen a Godzilla film before. Quite a few of the negative reviews claim that it has "Nolanized" - the original is darker than that trilogy or its imitators by far - the franchise or that the title character should have been stomping throughout the movie's length. Godzilla vs Biollante and Godzilla vs The Thing, some of my favorites, barely have any Godzilla in them at all.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 11, 2014)

Arishem said:


> I think we can all breathe a sigh of relief. Godzilla 2014 is a good monster movie and appropriately reintroduces the king to the modern era.
> 
> This film is also weeding out people who've never seen a Godzilla film before. Quite a few of the negative reviews claim that it has "Nolanized" - the original is darker than that trilogy or its imitators by far - the franchise or that the title character should have been stomping throughout the movie's length. Godzilla vs Biollante and Godzilla vs The Thing, some of my favorites, barely have any Godzilla in them at all.



Still getting defeated by 2 Mothra larva by the end, the king didn't exactly leave with all his dignity in tact on that one.


----------



## Arishem (May 11, 2014)

A true king can bear the shame.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 11, 2014)

Everytime I see that clip it reminds me of 2 kids spraying their Granny with a super soaker


----------



## Arishem (May 11, 2014)

Godzilla is built like a grandma. 

The Guardian's review is salty as hell.





> The story has been told so many times that you can call it with your eyes closed. America is living happily, America is in peril, America confidently thinks it can solve its problem with guns, America can't, America panics, America is saved by a single bloke. America has now been under existential threat so many times, and from so many adversaries, that you wonder why anyone even bothers trying to assemble a military response any more. Just ask that plucky individual to do it by himself, it tends to work.


UK: Am I cute, Godzilla? Why won't you notice me?! All you care about is that American whore!


----------



## dream (May 11, 2014)

Stay salty as fuck, The Guardian.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 11, 2014)

Hahaha dat review.


I'll wait to see if Big-G got proper screen time.


----------



## Arishem (May 11, 2014)

I am pissed that we never saw the greatest Godzilla of all.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2014)

Ghost Godzilla was the Godzilla we needed but didn't deserve.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 11, 2014)

Wow those alt designs all look terrible.

Glad we got what we got.



Uncle Acid said:


> Of couse it's not a masteriece. You don't even have to watch it to know that much.



Actually, you kind of do...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 11, 2014)




----------



## BlazingInferno (May 11, 2014)

Few, but I don't see the point of anymore reviews being posted. It's been cemented that this movie is what we've all hoped for.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (May 11, 2014)

Can't wait to go see this. Anyone heard anything about Bryan Cranston and his role? Good? Bad? Epic? lol


----------



## The Weeknd (May 11, 2014)

Apparently BC did amazing.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 11, 2014)

>Bryan Cranston

>Bad

??????


----------



## tari101190 (May 11, 2014)

Little White Lies gave it 5/5 in all three of their categories, whereas the Guardian gave it 2/5. Wow.

I'm pretty sure I'm going to at least like this film.


----------



## Wesley (May 11, 2014)

The Guardian's review leaves me worried.  I don't really want a Godzilla movie where one guy saves the day.  I was expecting more of a natural disaster movie where, at best, people escape with their lives.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 11, 2014)

Wesley said:


> The Guardian's review leaves me worried.  I don't really want a Godzilla movie where one guy saves the day.  I was expecting more of a natural disaster movie where, at best, people escape with their lives.


You'll very much get that, I believe.

It's not Godzilla fights for the humans, moreso for himself.


----------



## Wesley (May 11, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> You'll very much get that, I believe.
> 
> It's not Godzilla fights for the humans, moreso for himself.



Godzilla does his thing and the peoples skurry around trying not to get stepped on.  I mean, if there's anything as dumb as riding motorcycles on Godzilla's back...


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2014)

I hope Toho brings back the Japanese franchise so they can give Anguirus a clean win.

Back when Godzilla Vs Megalon and Godzilla vs Gigan were the same movie, the script had Anguirus beating up Megalon and Gigan individually before the other interfered. But when the budget was slashed and they decided to make two different movies, Anguirus became a bitch for some reason. Anguirus needs to win dammit!

Although he did kill Gigan on his own in one of the books. Im pretty sure Gigan has died more than any other monster. 

Also, Space Godzilla needs a return. He was the best villain, imo.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> >Bryan Cranston
> 
> >Bad
> 
> ??????



No actor is immune to having had a bad performance or two.


----------



## Njaa (May 11, 2014)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Can't wait to go see this. Anyone heard anything about Bryan Cranston and his role? Good? Bad? Epic? lol



From a lot of reviews he did well, the complains though....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is that the shift from Cranston to Taylor-Johnson is the big letdown when it comes to the acting. Basically as far as acting goes, good beginning with Cranston, disappointing middle with Taylor-Johnson and a good Godzilla filled finale.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 11, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> I hope Toho brings back the Japanese franchise so they can give Anguirus a clean win.
> 
> Back when Godzilla Vs Megalon and Godzilla vs Gigan were the same movie, the script had Anguirus beating up Megalon and Gigan individually before the other interfered. But when the budget was slashed and they decided to make two different movies, Anguirus became a bitch for some reason. Anguirus needs to win dammit!
> 
> ...



Nah, keep the franchise in LP's hands. Make them give good reincarnations of Anguirus, Rodan, Ghidorah, etc.


----------



## Arishem (May 11, 2014)

Here's an accurate size chart for Godzilla by his vfx artistsThe man on the bottom left is supposed to be 8'11 like the record holder.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Nah, keep the franchise in LP's hands. Make them give good reincarnations of Anguirus, Rodan, Ghidorah, etc.



Nah, no one knows Godzilla like Toho. American giant monster movies seem to have misguided ideas to focus on the human characters and while the reception for this new one has been strong, even they agree that they focus too much on the bland human characters.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 12, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Nah, no one knows Godzilla like Toho. American giant monster movies seem to have misguided ideas to focus on the human characters and while the reception for this new one has been strong, even they agree that they focus too much on the bland human characters.



I'm hoping that changes in future Godzilla movies.


----------



## Arishem (May 12, 2014)

Ironically, Toho's president came up to Tull in tears and thanked him for bringing back the Godzilla of his youth.


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Nah, no one knows Godzilla like Toho. American giant monster movies seem to have misguided ideas to focus on the human characters and while the reception for this new one has been strong, even they agree that they focus too much on the bland human characters.



Toho made more shitty Godzilla movies than not, why would you want them to get it back? Let's make some seriously badass movies now with all new monsters instead of reusing the same old tired boring monsters.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 12, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> Toho made more shitty Godzilla movies than not, why would you want them to get it back? Let's make some seriously badass movies now with all new monsters instead of reusing the same old tired boring monsters.



Indeed. The mutos are a damn good start.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> Toho made more shitty Godzilla movies than not, why would you want them to get it back? Let's make some seriously badass movies now with all new monsters instead of reusing the same old tired boring monsters.



Dude, without Toho, you wouldn't even care about this issue. They made Godzilla. They made him an icon. Hell, even the crappy Godzilla movies contributed to his legend. Perhaps even moreso, as Godzilla wasn't really an icon until they started pandering to kids- which was when they became shoddy.

the original was a hit, but its followup was considered a major disappointment and nearly killed the franchise. "King Kong Vs Godzilla" saved it, but only because King Kong was more popular than Godzilla at the time (even in Japan). The following movies downplayed Godzilla's presence in the marketing. "Mothra Vs Godzilla", "Ghidorah The Three Headed Monster", "Invasion of the Astro Monster" (known as "G Vs Monster Zero" in west) and "Destroy all Monsters" tended to be more toho monster ensembles.

Godzilla himself didn't get top billing until "Godzilla Vs the Sea Monster" because his last solo push was regarded as a failure. It was the movies which followed which cemented him as the quintessential Kaiju. 

But even if you ignore that Toho did, I have to presume you have not seen many Godzilla movies.

Toho has made 17 Godzilla movies which are generally well regarded, 7 which had mixed receptions and 2- maybe 3- movies which aren't held in high regard. Those aren't even my opinions, as I actually dislike some that are popular and like some that are despised. Im just listing overall opinions on those films/ So what are you talking about? If its your own opinions, then how can you be a Godzilla fan? 

Random final thought: These 'original' monsters look suspiciously like upgraded versions of Toho or Japanese monsters. Wasn't a mantis said to be in the movie (Kumonga). I saw a winged creature that resembled Rodan. I hear that another monster resembles...Gyaos? I was never a big Gamera fan so Im not sure if I'm pronouncing it correctly (and yes, Im aware that Gamera isn't toho). 

Wow, talking about Godzilla really puts me in text walling mode. lol.


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2014)

Are you trying to teach me something here?  Dude, I've been a Godzilla fan since I was 4 when my dad brought me a three bootleg VHS movies from Chinatown in New York. I've seen each film well over 30 or 40 times. My faves being Godzilla vs Bio/Godzilla vs Mechagodzilla 2, and Godzilla (The original) but that doesn't mean he hasn't been in some horrible movies. Godzilla vs King Kong? Sucks. Godzilla vs shitlookingmonster sucked. Godzilla Son = Wow. I hate Godzilla vs Destroyah, as well as space Godzilla (Dumbass looking Godzilla), Final Wars was a damn joke. 

There's plenty of shitty Godzilla films. There's also good-great ones. Still, this one looks to be on par or close to the original. None of the other films even came close. Some no clue why you'd want them to go back to okay-good at best films when we're going to get something special.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Arishem (May 12, 2014)

The Verge liked it a lot and feel like it's the perfect launching point for a whole series of new Godzilla movies.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 12, 2014)

TOMATOMETER
85%
Average Rating: 7/10
Reviews Counted: 27
Fresh: 23 | Rotten: 4
No consensus yet.


----------



## Arishem (May 12, 2014)

Spergzilla has been keeping track of every review on the web.
41 positive reviews, 9 mixed, 5 negative

The most common score is 8 followed by 6 (the mixed reviews, which are mostly counted as positive on RT, are this rating).


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 12, 2014)

You guys care way too much about reviews and scores.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]riESVgRh6eU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arishem (May 12, 2014)

Uncle Acid said:


> You guys care way too much about reviews and scores.


scores > critical consensus > public consensus > personal opinion


----------



## Tom Servo (May 12, 2014)

Uncle Acid said:


> You guys care way too much about reviews and scores.



Better scores = better general consensus = more people seeing the movie = Godzilla getting the recognition he deserves = more merchandise = more $$$ = more movies.


----------



## Njaa (May 12, 2014)

Uncle Acid said:


> You guys care way too much about reviews and scores.



It's anecdotal and it doesn't mean much, but my sister partially weighs going to the theater and watch a movie based on scores. When Superman came out last year she wanted to go see it but when it got poor reviews she opted to wait till it was on-demand to watch it.

In fact it was with Pacific Rim's relatively good scores that i managed to convince her to come with me and a few friends to watch it. So good scores and reviews might lead to more people wanting to watch it.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 12, 2014)

The only thing left that would make this a perfect movie is if there's a post credits scene with Nick Fury in it talk about some serious shit bout to go down.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> Are you trying to teach me something here?  Dude, I've been a Godzilla fan since I was 4 when my dad brought me a three bootleg VHS movies from Chinatown in New York. I've seen each film well over 30 or 40 times. My faves being Godzilla vs Bio/Godzilla vs Mechagodzilla 2, and Godzilla (The original) but that doesn't mean he hasn't been in some horrible movies. Godzilla vs King Kong? Sucks. Godzilla vs shitlookingmonster sucked. Godzilla Son = Wow. I hate Godzilla vs Destroyah, as well as space Godzilla (Dumbass looking Godzilla), Final Wars was a damn joke.
> 
> There's plenty of shitty Godzilla films. There's also good-great ones. Still, this one looks to be on par or close to the original. None of the other films even came close. Some no clue why you'd want them to go back to okay-good at best films when we're going to get something special.



Im not disputing that he has been in some bad movies, but that's hardly 'more bad movies than not' or however you phrased that. When you're in THAT many films, you're doomed to a few duds.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 13, 2014)

I'm all for seeing some of the old monsters brought into this new continuity.

I'd like to see King Ghidorah and Mechagodzilla, especially.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 13, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> I'm all for seeing some of the old monsters brought into this new continuity.
> 
> I'd like to see King Ghidorah and Mechagodzilla, especially.



Not while David S. Goyer is in the writing chair


----------



## MartialHorror (May 13, 2014)

Im sick of Mechagodzilla, personally. I havent liked the character since the Showa era days and I dont think that interpretation would adapt to the gritty new Godzilla. Plus, it would draw too many similarities with Pacific Rim if they went with Hesei Mechagodzilla.

FYI, I have no problem with Legendary continuing to make Godzilla films as long as they are good. I just want Toho to continue producing them. They should ask for Shusuke Kaneko back to direct, as he made the best Godzilla flick in years.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 13, 2014)

TOMATOMETER
89%
Average Rating: 7.2/10
Reviews Counted: 35
Fresh: 31 | Rotten: 4
No consensus yet.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 13, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Not while David S. Goyer is in the writing chair



Why? I'm not familiar with the guy, so fill me in.



MartialHorror said:


> Im sick of Mechagodzilla, personally. I havent liked the character since the Showa era days and I dont think that interpretation would adapt to the gritty new Godzilla. Plus, it would draw too many similarities with Pacific Rim if they went with Hesei Mechagodzilla.



Del Toro said he wants to do a crossover between this new Godzilla and Pacific Rim.

Mechagodzilla could be the perfect segue for that.

It would be awesome fanservice if MG's development became the inspiration for the Jaeger program in-universe.

Hell yes.


----------



## Arishem (May 13, 2014)

The sequel should be similar to this in tone.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 13, 2014)

Godzilla's not green. Smh.


----------



## Swarmy (May 13, 2014)

He's thinking green  And a bit nuclear


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 13, 2014)

Two more days for me


----------



## Shark Skin (May 13, 2014)

Arishem said:


> The sequel should be similar to this in tone.



Needs more Son of Godzilla to make it campier


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2014)

Soon, the day the OP of this thread had waited for, shall finally arrive. Too bad he's no longer around to see his efforts come into fruition.


----------



## Slice (May 13, 2014)

^ You know i hadn't looked at the first page of this in a long time. 

It houses a nice little gem:



Rukia said:


> I liked the 90's Godzilla.  Jean Reno wandering around New York bitching about coffee and pastries.  Great premise.  I want moar!



You can see the tendencies leading up to 2011 prime Rukia but its not quite there yet.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 13, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Why? I'm not familiar with the guy, so fill me in.



Because it wouldn't be realistic enough


----------



## Nikushimi (May 13, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Because it wouldn't be realistic enough



Because a 100m-tall reptile that breathes nuclear fire is totally realistic.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 13, 2014)

TOMATOMETER
90
Average Rating: 7.3/10
Reviews Counted: 40
Fresh: 36 | Rotten: 4
With just enough human drama to anchor the sweeping spectacle of giant monsters smashing everything in sight, Gareth Edwards' Godzilla satisfyingly restores the franchise's fire-breathing glory.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 13, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> TOMATOMETER
> 90
> Average Rating: 7.3/10
> Reviews Counted: 40
> ...



Godzilla doesn't breathe fire 

Also lol Smithey saying that the entire movie is a snoozefest while everyone else praises the kaiju action


----------



## dream (May 13, 2014)

RT is terrible.


----------



## MCTDread (May 14, 2014)

Shark Skin said:


> Needs more Son of Godzilla to make it campier



 Crying over here


----------



## blakstealth (May 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtzSP8VjkcE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]sJXdREbylhA[/YOUTUBE]

And this interview with the guy who wrote the movie and comic prelude. Has some spoilers.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 14, 2014)

Tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Slice (May 14, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> Tomorrow!!!!!



Today! 



blakstealth said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtzSP8VjkcE[/YOUTUBE]



"The network is on an internet"

What the fuck am i hearing?


----------



## Arishem (May 14, 2014)




----------



## reaperunique (May 14, 2014)

Saw it monday. I loved it. People complaining about it being all about the monsters and less about the human interaction don't get it.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 14, 2014)

Oh man i am seriously dying of anticipation. So much so that i can't focus on my university work. All i see is big G beating down flying kaiju. IMAX 3D Tomorrow afternoon, 1pm. Can't wait.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> Today!



For me it's tomorrow...


----------



## Arishem (May 14, 2014)

Someone just uploaded THE MONEY SHOT on youtube.


----------



## Swarmy (May 14, 2014)

Gotta decide with who to watch the movie for the first time  Either my friends (whom I promised months ago) or my mom that's been a huge Godzilla fan since her early years


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 14, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Gotta decide with who to watch the movie for the first time  Either my friends (whom I promised months ago) or my mom that's been a huge Godzilla fan since her early years



Why not both?


----------



## Swarmy (May 14, 2014)

Mix my friends with my mom  I have an excuse to watch the movie twice if I separate them


----------



## Arishem (May 14, 2014)

ATOMIC BREATH 
*Spoiler*: __ 



You've been warned
*Spoiler*: __ 



 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyfAOhVDTTA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swarmy (May 14, 2014)

Poor Muto


----------



## The Weeknd (May 14, 2014)

Arishem said:


> ATOMIC BREATH
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


 believe it's the first one we see entirely BUT it's not the final one judging from connections with summaries and reviews.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 14, 2014)

Arishem said:


> ATOMIC BREATH
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikushimi (May 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Atomic Breath_ 



It looks more like a dragon's flame breath than the laz0r beam shit we got in the Heisei series. I was expecting something much more forceful looking--I won't lie--but I'm okay with this. The original Godzilla's atomic breath was very light, airy, and steam-like; this seems to be more in line with that.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 14, 2014)

May 16. Friday. Two more days.

Oh my God.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 14, 2014)

So tempted to look at the spoiler, but I just can't


----------



## Swarmy (May 14, 2014)

I just realised that this is the first time I've seen one of my friends so excited to see a movie  He usually dislikes all new movies and yet he's so hyped about seeing Godzilla


----------



## Slice (May 14, 2014)

reaperunique said:


> Saw it monday. I loved it. People complaining about it being all about the monsters and less about the human interaction don't get it.



Funny. Basically everyone i asked after leaving the cinema said the exact opposite. Too much human interaction not enough monsters.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 14, 2014)

Hey, quick question. Do we know if this thing was shot in 3D or was it post-converted?


----------



## Slice (May 14, 2014)

Post converted. BUT it is one of the best conversions i've seen so far. They even fixed the brightness issue that usually comes with them.

If you can avoid it watch 2D but its not terrible either.


----------



## Arishem (May 14, 2014)

Legendary Godzilla is equal parts majestic and powerful.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 14, 2014)

Ah ok, just wondering cause after watching ASM2 which i think was also post-converted i was a bit disappointed cause a lot of that movie besides the Action scenes didn't even look 3D half the time and i felt cheated.


----------



## Slice (May 14, 2014)

Its the same here.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 14, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> May 16. Friday. Two more days.
> 
> Oh my God.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> Its the same here.



 Hopefully the IMAX makes up for it then. Cap 2 was pretty good in IMAX 3D but then again it was my first expirience watching soemthing in IMAX 3D.


----------



## Njaa (May 14, 2014)

Arishem said:


> ATOMIC BREATH
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...







*Spoiler*: __ 



I was worried they'd try to make it too realistic and flame-y looking. This though, hits just the right spot!!!


----------



## Slice (May 14, 2014)

My review

_(Includes slight spoilers, nothing you haven't seen in a trailer though)_



Slice said:


> *Godzilla* 2014
> 
> A mining operation gone wrong on the phillipines leads to a terrifying meltdown at a Japanese Nuclear power plant. 15 years later a scientist still tries to prove to the world that the government is hiding something and it was not a technical error like they say.
> Obviously he is right and everyone else is an idiot leading up to the reappearance of a long extinct species of giant monster. Things look grim for mankind until something else shows up in the ocean:
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2014)

Tomorrow can not come soon enough! Good review man!


----------



## MCTDread (May 14, 2014)

I have wait till next week to see it though


----------



## zoro (May 14, 2014)

I just got out of the theatre. My impressions (*massive spoilers ahead*):


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



While the movie in itself is a good blockbuster, I can't help but feel disappointed, which is strange since I had absolutely no expectations. 

As I managed to not get spoiled beforehand, I thought I was gonna see a movie about Godzilla vs Brian Cranston (more or less), so I was quite happily surprised when the first MUTO hatched. Then Brian Craston died, but oh well, I can live wih that (although his death felt a bit anticlimatic) 

I won't be too critical about the cliches (the monsters converging towards the hero's hometown being the one that annoyed me the most) since it's mostly nitpicking. 

The thing is, after hyping myself up for the giant monster vs giant monster action, I felt let down by how it went down. There's too much focus on Aaron Taylor-Johnson and not enough on Godzilla and his little friends. It's basically Godzilla stalling the two MUTO so Aaron can blow up the eggs and (fail to) defuse the bomb, my problem being that I hardly felt any tension, when it was supposed to be the movie's climax. 

As for the ending, Godzilla waking up was hardly a surprise. Aaron is reunited with his family, Godzilla goes back to the ocean and...that's it. I would've liked a bit more fleshing out (the world reacting or something), but once again this is nitpicking

All in all a good movie. The next time I want to see giant CGI monsters going at it I'll probably favor Pacific Rim over Godzilla though, the former gave me more satisfaction


----------



## Slice (May 14, 2014)

Thats really a massive bomb of spoilers you have there. 

But on you comparing it to Pacific Rim, heres what i posted earlier in the rate thread when i was asked about that:


You can barely compare them.

PR is a throwback to anime and the pure fun of robots beating up monsters including all its silliness. You just know no robot could function like that and the Kaiju are (no pun intended) very alien in design.

Godzilla is a disaster movie at heart. The disaster just happens to be a giant lizard and an enormous insect killing each other (not literally). The human interaction is a non issue for the giants and not even a real distraction to them. Their fights look like something that could actually be real if animals that size existed.


----------



## zoro (May 14, 2014)

Yeah, I wanted to post while it was still fresh in my mind. I should probably bold the warning so nobody clicks by mistake, though 

*Edit* It's true that the two are hardly comparable in what they're trying to achieve.I was merely trying to draw the obvious parallel between the two: over the top/epic CGI animation. (I admit I wasn't really clear)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 14, 2014)

Has anyone read the prequel comic to the movie?Is it good?


----------



## Tom Servo (May 14, 2014)

It appears the breath is based on the early showa Atomic breath where it was more like an invisible flamethrower.


----------



## Slice (May 15, 2014)

Its a translucent light blue flame.


----------



## Nightblade (May 15, 2014)

Turrible human characters except for Cranston. Good fucking heck, Cranston. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I almost cried when he had to shut the containment doors down to seal the breach. And poor Juliette Binoche locked inside. That was the last time I felt any emotion towards the human characters, unfortunately. Didn't give a darn about Maximoff Wincest.


 Also not letting them fight. And when they do it's at night because it's cheap, I guess. I didn't mind Godzilla's limited screen time, although a bit more would have been great. 

Movie was okay. I enjoyed it, but it has shitty replay value other than the first 30 minutes/first act and the final fight. I think this might make less than or about the same as Pacific Rim in the box office. And I fear Japan might give this the 47 Ronin treatment.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 15, 2014)

Nightblade said:


> Turrible human characters except for Cranston. Good fucking heck, Cranston.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


You don't seem like that good of a reviewer mate.


----------



## Nightblade (May 15, 2014)

If I was, I probably would shit on the movie. 

But don't get mad just because I didn't say "OMG IT WAS EEEEPIIIIIIIC!! XD" 

Mate.


----------



## Harbour (May 15, 2014)

Well, just went from cinema.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fact is we got 20 sec of monster clash after one hour of sleeping, and after that we again went sleep untill the final where we got couple Godzilla's famous attacks in the fucking darkness. Three times we were teased with epic fights and three times they werent shown.
Everything else: characters, scenario (pacing is terrible, we really want to sleep) were pretty meh. Some critics says about nice atmosphere but actually it felt only during the final scenes (landing operation from trailers and monster clash).



Overall 6/10. This movie try hard to look serious and Nolan-like but its just cant be so because its Kaiju movie.

Now beat me.


----------



## Scratchy (May 15, 2014)

seeing the movie in 3 hours. not expecting too much, i learned from the slight disappointment that was pacific rim.

though i have no doubt that it will be enjoyable.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 15, 2014)

What was the giant dead reptile/centipede thing?

Do we get to see a fight between that and Godzilla?

Is the fight a decent enough length?


----------



## Scratchy (May 15, 2014)

the centipede is not in the movie.


----------



## tari101190 (May 15, 2014)

Just saw it it.

Meh. 3/5. Being generous.

Forgettable honestly. Not very exciting either.

It's like a B-Movie script. What you would expect from the Syfy channel. But the visual effects and general production value is obviously top quality.

Pointless characters. Overly coincidental hero of circumstance. Pointless lead. People said 'my god' too much.

Ken Watanabe was just there to look eternally shocked and to say cheesy speeches.

David Strathairn's presence just made it seem more like a Syfy show for me.

They didn't take full advantage of being in Japan either. Assuming they shot there for real.

Godzilla looked great though.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 15, 2014)

Scratchy said:


> the centipede is not in the movie.



the fuck? /10char


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 15, 2014)

What centipede are we talking about?


----------



## Nightblade (May 15, 2014)

The Centipede that was on the teaser with the Oppenheimer quote "Now, I am become Death."


----------



## Tom Servo (May 15, 2014)

SakugaDaichi said:


> What centipede are we talking about?



This one



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 15, 2014)

Oh yeah, i'd even forgotten about that!? 

Tbh i don't even know where they'd fit that in, in the final film.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 15, 2014)

Movie ain't bad

had some pacing issues and the acting left a lot to desire and ultimately the cocktease of the titular monster was unfunny in the first two acts but the payoff at the end delivered.


----------



## Aeternus (May 15, 2014)

Just got back from watching it. It was rather nice. Definitely entertaining.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fortunately it didn't focus that much on the human drama or at least they did it better here since it didn't bother much. In other movies they focus so much on it, you think you are watching a drama at the end. Was a bit surprised they killed the dad, thought he would be around for the rest of the movie. Johnson was ok and Olsen was just there really. Even if she wasn't included in the movie, doubt it would be any different. But I think it is funny they play the married couple here and the siblings in the Avengers, considering that in the Ultimate Universe, Scarlet Witch and Quicksilver were in an incestuous relationship. 
The special effects were great. Wish they had shown Godzilla a bit more because in most of the movie, we were looking at the MUTOs trying to get in touch. And that teasing with the fights, was a bit annoying. Just when Godzilla appears and you think the showdown is about to happen, they change the scene. At least he got to show those things, who's the boss. That breath thing was cool and I couldn't help but giggle when they called him saviour of the city. 



Overall I would give it, a 7,5/10 I think.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 15, 2014)

I'm noticing a trend in most of the critics giving the movie negative reviews:

1. They don't understand the term atmosphere.
2. They were expecting Showa Era Godzilla, not thinking that it has evolved since then.
3. Are just jerky trolls.


----------



## crazymtf (May 15, 2014)

^OR don't like the human characters. Didn't expect everyone too.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 15, 2014)




----------



## wibisana (May 15, 2014)

just watched it, i enjoy it tho I am not big fan of Godzilla (Japanese rubber suit) it definitely deliver what it promised (somewhat faithful to them) 

*Spoiler*: __ 




I went to 8pm screening while I usually already sleep at 9 pm, the movie too long, the fight if dragged too long too, maybe the Japanese is just as long as that (majority fighting) so i wont complain much, but i almost asleep in the last scenes because lack of dialog just monster throwing punches and that men try to bring the bomb


----------



## Rivers (May 15, 2014)

Havent seen it yet, but how tall is Godzilla here? Anyone care to estimate or is it stated in one of the concept drawings/art etc.


----------



## zoro (May 15, 2014)

Rivers said:


> Havent seen it yet, but how tall is Godzilla here? Anyone care to estimate or is it stated in one of the concept drawings/art etc.



He is stated to be 350 feet tall

Source:


----------



## Arishem (May 15, 2014)

Rivers said:


> Havent seen it yet, but how tall is Godzilla here? Anyone care to estimate or is it stated in one of the concept drawings/art etc.





> @Legendary ? 3m
> 355ft: #GODZILLA?s towering height in the new film.


Godzilla's tail is 550 feet long, so that makes him 900 feet in length when he's swimming.


----------



## Suzuku (May 15, 2014)

Just got out. Had to resist the urge to whip out my dick in the middle of the theatre.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 15, 2014)

Movie was fantastic. I felt the tone was appropriate and I got very tense during some parts of it. I do have to mention some negative things but they do not interfere in my overall opinion which is a 9/10.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Things I didn't like: 

Bryan Cranston dying early in the movie;
Godzilla's screen time was too little, while mutos were all around Godzilla only got the proper love by the end;
The first battles were off-paneled and this was my greatest disapointment on this movie. That's all, I reckon...




Also, wasn't there supposed to be a post credits scene related to the moon or whatever? I stood there throughout the entire credits scene and then nothing...


----------



## Rivers (May 15, 2014)

Hmm...if there is something in the credits it would be good to know.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 15, 2014)

^^I remember months ago people saying there was a reference to King Ghidorah in the moon or something of this nature.


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2014)

There was nothing after the credits.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 15, 2014)

so how's the movie?


----------



## Bluebeard (May 15, 2014)

*Godzilla:* A-

Great movie. 

Much better than this atrocity. 

[YOUTUBE]vtzSP8VjkcE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shark Skin (May 16, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> Movie was fantastic. I felt the tone was appropriate and I got very tense during some parts of it. I do have to mention some negative things but they do not interfere in my overall opinion which is a 9/10.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



IDK King Ghidorah, but I have heard there was a reference to Mothra.


----------



## Aeternus (May 16, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> Also, wasn't there supposed to be a post credits scene related to the moon or whatever? I stood there throughout the entire credits scene and then nothing...



Really? There was supposed to be one? First I hear about that.


----------



## crazymtf (May 16, 2014)

9/10. I could nitpick and complain but at the end of the day every single time Godzilla came on screen it was amazing. The music/sound was 10/10. Well worth a watch in theaters. ENJOY!


----------



## Scratchy (May 16, 2014)

movie was *very* enjoyable, even with its flaws (brody jr. turned out to be as boring a character as everyone said ).

a second viewing could honestly be mostly boring, except all the kaiju related scenes.

though, the best moment was when


*Spoiler*: __ 



godzilla was charging his atomic breath and the dude behind me was like: DUDE, why is he glowing?!?!? and then he fired the breath and the whole cinema went fucking bonkers  




instant classic for me, right there 

second time was just as ferocious, just brutal.

and shut the fuck up about godzilla's screentime. he had the PERFECT amount of it for himself.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 16, 2014)

Absolutely loved the movie 8/10

However!
[sp]Advertising Bryan Cranston as if he was the star of the film and building up the first monster fight scene and end up making it 10 seconds long was massive dick move[/sp]


----------



## The Big G (May 16, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> Just got out. Had to resist the urge to whip out my dick in the middle of the theatre.



I know bro! 

Seeing Godzilla in IMAX was a religious experience for me


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 16, 2014)

Oh. My. GARSH!!! That movie was everything I had hoped it would be 


*Spoiler*: __ 



This was the first time in a very long while I've been in a theater with people cheering. I was bummed Bryan's character died so early. I knew he was gonna kick the bucket but I didn't expect to be around the first act. The Mutos totally felt like Godzilla monsters, it would be awesome if they got their own official logos as well. Godzilla's atomic breath...shit son. Shooting that into that bitch Muto  And there was not one, but TWO Mothra easter eggs. One with that insect diagram and another with the cage labeled Mothra. Should she appear in sequels, I guess she would be a mutated moth. There must be sequel and Garreth must return!


----------



## Arishem (May 16, 2014)

Watching Godzilla on IMAX in San Francisco was a fucking experience. The crowd was cheering from the intro roar, and every high note was accompanied by clapping, yelling, and laughter. Random shit from the Bay Area and CA got amusing responses as well. All I can say is that I loved the movie from start to finish.
*Spoiler*: __ 



The tail slap and atomic frenching blew my mind.


----------



## Rivers (May 16, 2014)

So priority should be to watch it on IMAX then?


----------



## Arishem (May 16, 2014)

The sound and fury are worth the price of admission alone. 3D only adds some depth to scenes, but fortunately it doesn't make the film dim or blurry in IMAX.


----------



## Slice (May 16, 2014)

Arishem said:


> Watching Godzilla on IMAX in San Francisco was a fucking experience. The crowd was cheering from the intro roar, and every high note was *accompanied by clapping, yelling, and laughter*. Random shit from the Bay Area and CA got amusing responses as well. All I can say is that I loved the movie from start to finish.



Clapping in theater? I always thought this was a stereotype made up by the internet to make fun of americans. 



Arishem said:


> The sound and fury are worth the price of admission alone. 3D only adds some depth to scenes, but fortunately it doesn't make the film dim or blurry in IMAX.



3D is still pointless BUT you can tell they made a lot of effort for it. No blurry picture and properly adjusted brightness all movie long.


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2014)

Unfortunately, no, it's not just a stereotype. Twice in the theater people started clapping: once when Godzilla slammed the Muto into the builder with his tail, and once when he 
*Spoiler*: __ 



took out the female Muto with Atomic Breath.


----------



## crazymtf (May 16, 2014)

^Nah, it was awesome theater reaction. I've never been to such a lively crowd. 

The first roar and everyone was so in shock it was a delayed clap. 

Then the first atomic breath = clap. 

But that final finisher I had people standing up cheering in my theater. My girl was clapping so hard and so into it I thought she was going to jump right out of her seat haha. 

Was amazing.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 16, 2014)

No one has ever clapped at any cinema i've been to here in the UK. When something does happen people usually cheer for a minute but besides that people aren't that animated at screenings. Can't say i'd want them to be either.


----------



## Joakim3 (May 16, 2014)

Loved the movie, yes it had it's flaws but my god the last 20 minutes were beyond perfect  Solid 8.5/10 movie 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Parts I didn't like:*
- Bryan Craston dying within the first hour utterly blew...... would have loved to see him through the entire movie as he's incredible actor and had the best character story
- The FUCKING COCK TEASES of the first and second Muto fight (especially the first one in Hawaii). They do this ridiculously epic buildup only to cut it 20 seconds in  (did love Fords son watching them fight on the news though) 
- Aaron Johnson made his character so dull....... Like I know he's a harden solider but it was to the point he was a robot 

*Parts I liked:*
- Anything and everything Bryan Crantsoning
- ALLLL the M.U.T.O scenes where fantastically done. My particular favorites was the female hiding on top of the fucking tunnel (the entire theater was like..... welp there fucked) and the damn fucking submarine........ I'd have shat bricks seeing that thing in there air like that wondering what on fucking earth could pull that off 
- Every scene involving Godzilla...... utter utterly perfect. Pure unstoppable force, utterly perfect design and that fucking roar.... Loved the fact that Godzilla was almost nuetral until the military decided to fire open him... at which point, shit when down hill instantly 
- Dat final kill Atomic breath  ....... Utterly barbaric and the most badass Kajiu kill in the history of Kajiu kills!!! (The entire theater went absolutely bonkers)


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 16, 2014)

Shark Skin said:


> IDK King Ghidorah, but I have heard there was a reference to Mothra.





Dark Matter said:


> Really? There was supposed to be one? First I hear about that.



Don't you people remember that a few months ago folks who had watched the movie kept saying 'stay until the very end, there's a scene showing the moon blah blah blah King Ghidorah blah blah blah.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, the first time Godzilla activates his atomic breath was epic!! He build-up, took a huge breath and baaaam!!


----------



## Tom Servo (May 16, 2014)

The theatre in the imax that I saw it absolutely loved it.

Hell there was one guy dressed up in....what I can only describe as a larger version of a toddler dinosaur costume, fucker was wearing sandles though. 

If you wanna publicly dress up and cosplay n shit that's fine by me but, I mean atleast try not to be so lazy about it.

Also seriously what the fuck was up with that 10 second fight? After all that build-up with Godzilla's debut that was a major dick move, everyone in the theatre was noticeably pissed off.


----------



## dream (May 16, 2014)

Well, the movie was pretty disappointing.  Besides Bryan's character, the mutos and the fight at the end the movie failed to impress.

I also felt that Godzilla should have remained a bigger mystery in the movie.  Here people knew a bit too much about him or at least were making guesses that were correct such as Godzilla wanting to hunt the mutos and people were tracking it for years.  I would have preferred for Godzilla to not have had that appearance at Hawaii and for his full unveiling to be at SF.

3/5


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 16, 2014)

Was there any other easter eggs I missed other than the ones I mentioned in my previous post?


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Bluebeard (May 16, 2014)

If they do a sequel I want Godzilla vs. Mothra goddamit!


----------



## Son Goku (May 16, 2014)

The best movie I've seen so far this year. If they don't do a sequel with actual Godzilla Kaiju I'd be pretty annoyed but all in all I can't complain with the minor issues of the film. since Godzilla finally made his return to the big screen.


----------



## Arishem (May 16, 2014)

Tamashii Nations unveiled their Godzilla 2014 figureAlso, during the film's climax, was anyone else
*Spoiler*: __ 



expecting Godzilla to chuck Femuto's head across the bay or into the city?


----------



## Tom Servo (May 16, 2014)

Arishem said:


> Tamashii Nations unveiled their Godzilla 2014 figureAlso, during the film's climax, was anyone else
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was expecting him to twirl it like a top hate and moonwalk his way back into the city


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The M.U.T.O. was spotted by Serizawa's father shortly after the Hiroshima blast, and he would go on to join the Monarch unit. After an American vessel is lost in the pacific, the Japanese within Monarch seek out the island and help out the Americans. The ship was wrecked on top of a cliff, that ship being the Nautilus, the first nuclear submarine.

McArthur doesn't believe Godzilla exists, and laughs away Serizawa's ideas. Serizawa devotes years of his life to tracking down Godzilla because it turns out he's quite elusive, hiding at the bottom of the ocean floor most times. But Serizawa collects eyewitness reports about Godzilla from island nations like Guam, New Zealand, etc. He even finds pictures of Godzilla in thousands of years-old art, one of them a cave painting dating back to around 30,000 B.C.

McArthur still doesn't take him seriously and Serizawa is defunded. A friend gets him a single boat that he takes out to sea and waits, and waits, and waits for big G to show up. Eventually he gets a radio call from one of the islands he investigated before and he happens to be nearby. Godzilla made landfall and Serizawa arrives just in time to watch Godzilla and the M.U.T.O.s duke it out, atomic breath and everything. The island becomes a sea of flames and Serizawa gets the f*** out. He contacts Monarch and tells them there's now a dead M.U.T.O. on the island, so they arrive to collect the corpse.

McArthur finally starts taking Serizawa seriously. Serizawa surmises that Godzilla is hundreds of millions of years old, as are the M.U.T.O.s. That they must have been from a time when there was more radiation on the planet due to having less of an atmosphere. Following an extinction event, the atmosphere is strengthened and both monsters must seek out stronger deposits of radiation, and attempt to get closer to the Earth's core to accomplish this task. With the bombing of Hiroshima and then Nagasaki, record levels of radiation not seen for a long time are suddenly on the Earth's surface, prompting the M.U.T.O. to come out to feed and Godzilla to chase him, Godzilla being the Alpha Predator from their time period.

McArthur orders that Godzilla be nuked under the guise of a test. Serizawa tries to talk him out of it but to no avail. The attack is carried out as we see in trailer for the movie, and Godzilla is nowhere to be found afterwards, presumed dead by most.

Serizawa shares this information with his son, Ichiro (who is played by Ken Watanabe in the film) in the 80s, and not long after, he dies. After his funeral, Ichiro is approached by one his father's friends from Monarch whom he helped save from the Nautilus all those years ago, and asks Ichiro to join them. The story ends there, some decades before the movie




Spoilers from the prequel comic. This Godzilla is really old.


----------



## Arishem (May 16, 2014)

Slice said:


> Clapping in theater? I always thought this was a stereotype made up by the internet to make fun of americans.


It's not a common thing actually. The few times I've seen it were at blockbusters during midnight premiers or opening days filled with mostly younger people. As for the stereotype, it's just an exaggeration since I frequently go to big releases on opening weekend and can count on my hand the times it's occurred.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 16, 2014)

Disappointing, I really wanted to love this movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



1.) Not nearly enough Godzilla. He appears for a few seconds halfway through the movie, then doesn't do anything again until the very end. The Muto's were the main monsters of the movie.

2.) I never liked the concept of Godzilla as the "hero monster". I get tons of the sequels did this, but I've never bought into it. He's a savage creature of destruction. He should have been the antagonist, or co-antagonist to the Muto's. Besides a brief exchange with the military that's mostly a misunderstanding he doesn't do anything antagonistic (and his body count is incredibly low) and there are multiple moments we're meant to feel "sorry" for him. The people (in the movie's own universe) cheering at the end when Godzilla gets back up was ridiculous. To them, why is he proclaimed the "savior of the city"? Why was he any worse then the Muto's? Maybe we, the audience, can cheer for Godzilla just because he's awesome, but within the movie's own world it was stupid and nonsensical. To them he was no different from the Muto's (he showed up with them and was part of all the devastation, they had no way of knowing he was the "guardian of the balance" bullshit). The good-guy-Godzilla was the stupidest part of the film for me by far, and my main gripe. It was similar to the ridiculous sequels, but not the original concept. Now had this movie taken itself less seriously and been about ridiculous giant monster fights, I wouldn't have minded this part as much. However everything was played straight.

3.) Not enough action. Yes, action is necessary for a modern kaiju movie. However save the very final fight (which it has to be said is good), all giant monster action is referenced, happens offscreen, or is seen in brief tidbits on TV. I get the movie likes to "build up" monsters, but this went on way too long. This same director did the same thing in the movie Monsters, building everything up to very little payoff and a "he was misunderstood" angle.

4.) Bryan Cranston dies way too early when he was the best human part of the film.

5.) Same bullshit from the 97 movie where the giant monsters are able to seemingly hide/sneak up on regular people.




That being said, the directing/acting/score were all good and the final fight was enjoyable. However this movie could have been so much more.
Give it a 58%


----------



## crazymtf (May 16, 2014)

SakugaDaichi said:


> No one has ever clapped at any cinema i've been to here in the UK. When something does happen people usually cheer for a minute but besides that people aren't that animated at screenings. Can't say i'd want them to be either.



It usually doesn't happen here either. I go to a lot of releases. But this one was deserving of the cheers and claps. The moments were THAT good.


----------



## Tandaradei (May 16, 2014)

It really pains me to say this, since I always was a huge fan of Godzilla, but:

Pacific Rim > Godzilla


*Spoiler*: __ 



PR didn't have the strongest characters, but at least they were directly involved in the story. I seriously didn't give a single fuck about soldier-guy, soldier-guys-wife and all the other people who had no impact in the story whatsoever. Pacific Rim basically was Humans VS Kaiju, so I was fine with spending lots of time with the Pilots. But in Godzilla it was Kaiju VS Kaiju, the Humans were literally only bystanders. So why exactly do I have to watch uninvolving characters do meaningless stuff for two hours until I get to see some action for 15 minutes? 
I remember thinking that PR had not enough fights and even got borderline boring at some points. But Godzilla made Pacific Rim look like two hour non-stop J?ger on Kaiju action.



triggerwarning

*Spoiler*: __ 



Another problem for potential sequels is godzilla himself. As a Kaiju he is actually pretty boring. He has useless tiny arms and hands, a useless small mouth, a tail and his "flamethrower". Also now that the action is supposed to be realistic he seems incredibly slow, the MUTO were far more interesting to watch. Not to mention that they completely kicked the alpha predators ass until he had to use his atomic breath twice to turn the tides.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 16, 2014)

Tandaradei said:


> It really pains me to say this, since I always was a huge fan of Godzilla, but:
> 
> *Pacific Rim > Godzilla*
> 
> ...




[YOUTUBE]_n5E7feJHw0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tandaradei (May 16, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> *le funny youtube meme*



Nice arguments you got there.

If I had the choice between rewatching Godzilla or Pacific Rim I'd choose PR in the blink of an eye. PR was a stupid and fun ride, Godzilla was but a two hour buildup with an awesome 10 minute finale


----------



## The Weeknd (May 16, 2014)

Was gonna go see the movie yesterday but I got a stomach flu.

Gonna go see it in less than two hours.

Loving the great reception, here's to a new franchise.


----------



## dream (May 16, 2014)

Yeah, Pacific Rim was a more enjoyable movie in my opinion.  It had a stupid plot but it did keep me engaged for most of it.  And while the characters weren't anything great they at least had more character than most of the people in Godzilla.  Bryan's character was the only one who wasn't bland.  

I don't mind that the movie chose to focus on characters rather than the monsters...what I do mind is that the characters the movie focused on were about as entertaining as watching paint dry.  


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that they completely kicked the alpha predators ass until he used his atomic breath.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Godzilla was actually doing well until he was double teamed by the mutos.  Individually he was kicking their asses.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 16, 2014)

I love Godzilla a lot more than Pacific Rim.


----------



## crazymtf (May 16, 2014)

I love both. I know, it's crazy.


----------



## Tandaradei (May 16, 2014)

Kid Miracleman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Godzilla was actually doing well until he was double teamed by the mutos.  Individually he was kicking their asses.




*Spoiler*: __ 



True but nevertheless they would have finished him within a few minutes into the fight if it weren't for soldierguy blowing up the eggs. The female MUTO actually seemed pretty much unharmed by the time Chubby McElephantfeet somehow managed to sneak up on her.

He just didn't seem like a alpha predator at all. More like someone who had no idea what he was getting into and only won because he somehow had to win.


----------



## Cyphon (May 16, 2014)

I am sure there are no spoilers in my review but just to be safe I will tag it. 

*Godzilla*


*Spoiler*: __ 



The quick review would be something like skip the first 2 hours and you will have watched a great movie and have lost little to nothing by skipping the greater portion of the movie. To give a little detail the MAJOR issue I have with this movie is that Godzilla took a backseat in his own movie. I don't know how the other movies are or how these movies are "supposed" to be but I find it odd how little we actually got of Godzilla. Now maybe I could have accepted it if the stuff going on around him was interesting but the performances and plot were all very bland.

What irks me even more is that Godzilla was fucking awesome and we get about 15 good minutes of him in a 2 hour movie. So overall here is what I would suggest. The last 20ish minutes are worth the price of a movie ticket but the movie on the whole isn't even close to worth 2 hours of your time. So if you really want the theatre experience, time it so that you can buy a Godzilla ticket but watch another movie while Godzilla plays. Finish the other movie (needs to be shorter than 2 hours of course) and hop on over to the Godzilla showing to catch the only good part of the movie. 

Lastly I will just say that they did a damn good job of showing the scale and awesomeness of everything. I was really impressed by that part of it and for that and how awesome Godzilla was when he got to shine….

2.5/5


----------



## The Weeknd (May 16, 2014)

Dipping to see this movie, my god guys i'm trembling.


----------



## hehey (May 16, 2014)

This movie was like a woman stroking your cock and then getting up and leaving right as your about to embrace her.... and she does thsi twice, its only the third time where she lets you embrace her.

such a tease.


*Spoiler*: __ 



There's a scene  where Ken Watanabe more or less declares "MORTAL KOMBAT!!!" and then right when Godzilla and the flying monster were about to throw it cuts away to some boring military guys.

People in the theater were groaning at that shit.




Last (and only) Kaiju battle we saw was great though..... the sequel better not have so much teasing.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 16, 2014)

@Cyphon

Do you like the original 1954 movie? Godzilla was only in it for 17 minutes. Most of the Toho movies are like that as well. You cant have Godzilla destroying things for 2 hours


----------



## Cyphon (May 16, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> @Cyphon
> 
> Do you like the original 1954 movie? Godzilla was only in it for 17 minutes. Most of the Toho movies are like that as well. You cant have Godzilla destroying things for 2 hours



This is my first Godzilla experience.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 16, 2014)

Godzilla had more screen time in this movie than he did in half of his movies.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 16, 2014)

Be seeing it this Sunday. No IMAX in my town, but the local Carmike has the Big D auditorium.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 16, 2014)

Anyone who bitches about less Godzilla clearly have not seen Godzilla vs. Megalon or not many movies at all. Those who have need a good smacking.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 16, 2014)

Saw it. Jesus.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Pros:
-Soundtrack was phenomenal.
-Every scene with Godzilla is absolutely phenomenal, the crowd I was apart of cheered during the tail smash and the final atomic breath, and the ending sequence.
-The acting was the best we've seen in a Godzilla movie, period.
-The Mutos were KICKASS villains and you feel sympathetic for them too. Easily apart of my top 5 Godzilla villains.
-This incarnation of Godzilla is the best of the franchise aside from the original and maybe Godzilla 2000, das it.
-One of the best third acts of any film in cinematic history.

Cons:
-The teases, although I don't mind them at all since they setup the final battle perfectly.
-Bryan Cranston's death in the first 30 minutes.



9/10


----------



## Xiammes (May 16, 2014)

Just got back from seeing it, I enjoyed it but it did have some problems. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Only real problem I had was that Hawaii scene, "buy the BD's", honestly if they didn't skip that fight this would have been a excellent Godzilla movie.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 16, 2014)

Loved it, seen it today.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Pros:

Excellent soundtrack and special effects
Amazing fight scenes
Godzilla himself was incredible
The MUTO's were an interesting monster
GODZILLA'S ATOMIC BREATH!

Cons:

Boring protagonist who isn't Bryan Cranston
Dragged at some parts




All in all, 9/10.


----------



## The Big G (May 16, 2014)

According to some sources Godzilla made 9.3 million from Thursday's late night showings


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 16, 2014)

Godzilla is a better ninja than narutp

Also I was routing for that annoying blond bitch to die. Everytime she was on screen I wanted to kill myself


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 16, 2014)

^ eh?

overall i'd give it a 8 out of 10. It was pretty good, and decently respectful of the source material. The anti nuclear message not thrown in your face but tastefully subtle as well.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 17, 2014)

Arron Johnsons wife, she added nothing to the movie and was so mind numbingly annoying I booed everyti!e it cut from Godzilla to her. I wasn't even the only one


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 17, 2014)

i dunno, as a side character, i didn't think she was overly abrasive at least. tolerable


----------



## Nikushimi (May 17, 2014)

Here's my fairly spoiler-free reaction to Godzilla (what few spoilers there are have been tagged, and they don't spoil much):



Nikushimi said:


> Saw Godzilla.
> 
> I loved it.
> 
> ...



I'm still conflicted over the amount of screentime Godzilla got. I definitely would've loved to see more, but I don't think what we got was scant enough to compromise my opinion of the whole movie. Every moment Godzilla was on screen was just fantastic.

Adding on to all this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Another criticism I have, which may seem pretty minor but I take it seriously, is the lack of any personal names for the Muto. They are basically just "male" and "female" Muto. That's it. We don't get a cool handle to call them by. A worthy Godzilla antagonist deserves better, so this really hurt their credibility in my book. There should've just been one named Muto.

On the bright side, though, when Godzilla made his first entrance and did that big roar...it was like one of the most amazing things I've ever seen/felt in a movie theater. Good God...zilla.




To put a number on it, I'd say it was maybe a 7-8/10 movie. As a life-long Godzilla fan, I'm totally biased, but I thought it was an enjoyable movie and I didn't really think there was a dull moment despite the lack of Kaiju brawling until the end.

And it's not really a necessary comparison to make, but yeah, I liked Pacific Rim better and I think it will have much more rewatch value. But the only way to know that for sure will be to see Godzilla again!


----------



## Aeternus (May 17, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> i dunno, as a side character, i didn't think she was overly abrasive at least. tolerable


Annoying? No, I wouldn't say she was that. But they could have done something more with her, since they included in the film.


----------



## Legend (May 17, 2014)

4.5/5

Loooooved it, the fight teases were worth it

That final fight tho


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 17, 2014)

atomic breath ftw


----------



## Nikushimi (May 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I swear to Christ I heard that classic "FINISH HIM!" followed by the "FATALITY!" when Godzilla executed the female Muto via atomic breath down the throat. 

That shit was brutal.

I'm not sure which one I liked better--that finisher or the one he did on the male Muto. That one was pretty great, too; not as flashy, but it definitely made an..._impression_.


----------



## Aeternus (May 17, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly, I am leaning more towards the tail smash. Sure the atomic breath down the throat was flashier but that smash was just, I don't know, good for some reason.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 17, 2014)

The Big G said:


> According to some sources Godzilla made 9.3 million from Thursday's late night showings



How good is that?


----------



## Nikushimi (May 17, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> How good is that?



Better than TASM2.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Arron Johnsons wife, she added nothing to the movie and was so mind numbingly annoying I booed everyti!e it cut from Godzilla to her. I wasn't even the only one



She was nice to look at.


----------



## Arishem (May 17, 2014)

Both were great to be frank, but the
*Spoiler*: __ 



tail smash turning into a blatant 9/11 reference tops the kiss for me.  




Godzilla pulled in 36 million between Thursday night and Friday. It will make 90+ million dollars over the weekend.


----------



## Nightblade (May 17, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Here's my fairly spoiler-free reaction to Godzilla (what few spoilers there are have been tagged, and they don't spoil much):


On the Oxygen Destroyer...

*Spoiler*: __ 



After the reactor collapsed in the opening scene I was expecting Joe, in his grief, would be the one who would make the Oxygen Destroyer after he finds out what the Muto's are and such. He'd do it for vengeance. But they killed him so... Watanabe's Serizawa was more like Emiko's dad in this movie.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 17, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> How good is that?



It's second to Cap 2 for earning the most money on a Thursday midnight screening this year. So it's very good.


----------



## Tandaradei (May 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Am I the only one who thought that the way Godzilla finished the female MUTO felt unsatisfying and undeserving?

The fact that Godzilla, after getting his ass royally whooped and being completely exhaused somehow managed to literally blitz the MUTO and then finish her within 5 seconds, felt like a bad shounen.

Godzilla was a complete wreck and even collapsed after the finisher, the MUTO on the other hand seemed to be nearly unharmed before she got killed. Killing the MUTO like that out of nowhere with no logic whatsoever was just cheap.


----------



## Xiammes (May 17, 2014)

Tandaradei said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought it was great, Godzilla didn't really blitz he just got behind her and finished her off. It was a perfect way to finish her off, Godzilla was physically exhausted and the way he finished her complemented it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 17, 2014)

Tandaradei said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Other than this movie, I don't think you've seen a single Godzilla movie in your life


----------



## Cyphon (May 17, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Other than this movie, I don't think you've seen a single Godzilla movie in your life



Who cares? You keep harping on how many Godzilla movies people have seen. This is it's own movie. What happened in others isn't really relevant.


----------



## Slice (May 17, 2014)

Tandaradei said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Made sense to me. The MUTO were based on insects and most of those can keep fighting at almost 100% even when near death.

Also:


*Spoiler*: __ 



He only really had problems as long as it was 2 on 1. Every other fight he stomped.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 17, 2014)

I really liked the movie. They really did a great job selling the scale and power of the kaiju. The human parts of the story weren't that great but it was better than i expected. The main character was pretty boring though and his wife and kid didn't really feel all that necessary to the overall story. However despite all this, I am ready for more Godzilla films.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I expected more Bryan Cranston coz he was so heavily featured in the trailer and it turns out the son was the main character which wouldn't have been so bad had he been more interesting but he's just another generic soldier guy who wants to get back to his family.

One of my favourite scenes was the very first time Godzilla used his Atomic breath. The buildup to it was absolutely perfect. The glowing plates along Godzilla's partially silhouetted body while panning up and finally him unleashing the blast was great.

Can i say again how much i loved how well they established the scale and power of the kaiju? All the human weapons were useless in the face of such an overwhelming enemy. I laughed when the SWAT forces started firing on Godzilla after the camera work established just how massive he was. The bullets must not have even done a thing to him.

The ending was weird though. I get that they wanted to make the fight seem intense and tough on Godzilla but having it appear that Godzilla 'died' after defeating the Mutos (with all that sad music after he collapses as well) seemed really strange and dumb to me. Then he just gets up the next morning and walks off after that without touching the Mutos' bodies (Wasn't he hunting them? So he didn't end up eating them at all.) and the television news report calling him 'Our savior. King of Monsters' seemed a bit heavy-handed to me. It felt a bit disingenuous when the movie itself is making it so clear to viewers that the hero of the film is definitely Godzilla when he just smashed up the city as well.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 17, 2014)

This was underwhelming

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Trailers gave us a feel of dread and despair, a retelling possibly of the 1954 Godzilla with a dark atmosphere. The movie is anything but that and we don't get the awesome "I am become death" speech in any form. Okay, fine I could still like it...except they killed off Bryan Cranston early on, he was FAR better than the "lead" we got. Serizawa is good to fill the shoes but he needed more screen time.

The MUTOS get more screen time than Godzilla arguably. We get to see Godzilla make his first appearance against the MUTO only for it to cut to that kid watching Tv and seeing little of the fight from the news, this was going to be a HELL YEAH! moment, it's mood whiplash to cut the scene and not show any fight(clearly atleast). The MUTO nest gave vibes of 98 Zilla for some reason.

So we do finally get Godzilla vs flying MUTO round 2 but then that fight is cut off too, we see some vaguely when the divers are following and in the background. We finally do get an actual fight which becomes a 2 vs 1 via a sneak attack except Godzilla gets beaten down if not for a reprieve. His atomic breath moment has a cool build up but then MUTO 2 not only survives that without losing some armor, it takes another. This is a weak way to introduce audiences to the atomic breath, it should have been used on the flying MUTO(though the tail swipe was hilarious) and one shotted it to show it's power. Atomic breath is great in looks though. Godzilla then faints after beating MUTO 1 before coming too for a battle with female MUTO. Here he has a cool and badass moment that made everyone in my theatre excited, this was an awesome way to kill a monster.

Godzilla faints. He's laying there till daybreak then revives and goes on his way, they cheer him as their hero even though they have no reason to believe he would'nt nuke them. This Godzilla is "guardian of balance" was not needed, he's always been man's mistake and a force of nature but here he's not even man's mistake. I don't mind him being a primordial apex predator(which you would not know with the MUTO fights in the finale) but he's an animal, not stupid but certainly cares nothing for balance unless he's spiritual in nature here. I get they were probably trying to callback to the heroic incarnations of Godzilla but the 1954 incarnation would have been better IMO.

I don't mind character focus but lead is boring, we could have had Bryan Cranston and Ken Watanabe together as leads. 

Well I hope this movie does well so the Godzilla franchise may revive. Hopefully next time they get it right. Love Godzilla's design and roar


----------



## Tandaradei (May 17, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Other than this movie, I don't think you've seen a single Godzilla movie in your life



I have seen them all. But that has nothing to with how anticlimactic the ending felt to me.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Seriously I can fully understand that it doesn't bother some people how they dealt with the female MUTO. But you just CANNOT tell me that this was good writing.
The MUTO seemed to be completely unharmed and even far more dangerous than before since it was fucking pissed, just wrecking shit left and right. Godzilla on the other hand was a walking mess.

Now we all know Godzilla has to win this uneven fight and there are two ways to do this:

1. Make them fight for two minutes with Godzilla as the hurt underdog who manages to somehow win, using everything he has, including his brain, to get the deciding advantage, just like he did against the male MUTO.

2. Fuck it! Lets just have a half dead Godzilla somehow magically appear behind the MUTO and them rolfstomp it within literally 10 seconds. Just make it look cool and the fanboys won't give a darn about how poorly executed (no pun intended ) it actually was.

It's bad writing, plain and simple. It's up to you to be bothered by it or not, but I personally get furious when confronted with such mediocrity in a 200 million dollar movie about my favourite monster of all time.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 17, 2014)

That being said the movie has some amazing and breath taking scenes, the dive scene featured in the trailers is one such haunting and amazing visual. Godzilla's appearance is a slow burn, that itself is not the problem but perhaps they tease the wrong way by cutting off fights and uninteresting human characters(it's not like they did'nt have potential with the names on the cast). They still kept the anti nuke themes in there with Serikawa.  This is many leagues better than the 98 movie and hopefully the King of monsters may have sequels.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 17, 2014)

Tandaradei said:


> I have seen them all. But that has nothing to with how anticlimactic the ending felt to me.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Depends on if this Godzilla has a healing factor, if so he'd not be that weak plus you could attribute that as adrenalin rush+sneak attack edge


----------



## Tandaradei (May 17, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on if this Godzilla has a healing factor, if so he'd not be that weak plus you could attribute that as adrenalin rush+sneak attack edge




*Spoiler*: __ 





Well he did collapse directly after he finished the MUTO. So I think it's save to assume that those 10 seconds of one sided fighting was his last strengh. As for a healing factor, he might be able to regenerate a lot of injuries but he's not the wolverine. He went from being TKO'd to suddenly blitzing the MUTO out of fucking nowhere.

The whole sneak attack thing was just terrible. First they try to make everything big, slow and realistic and then they have Godzilla pull this crap. Not to mention that the MUTO can communicate through vibrations across half the globe and now it wasn't able to sense Chubby Mc Elephantfeet sneaking up on him.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2014)

Sorry im a noob regarding Godzilla. I only watched the us version movie and some episodes when i was like 6yrs old. 

Is he a mutated dinosaur??


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 17, 2014)

Man it was a godawful movie.
Better than Pacific rim but stil... 

Remind me not to pay to see a hollywood movie ever again.


----------



## Tandaradei (May 17, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Sorry im a noob regarding Godzilla. I only watched the us version movie and some episodes when i was like 6yrs old.
> 
> Is he a mutated dinosaur??



In the 2014 movie he's part of an own species that lived millions of years ago, if I recall correctly. As for the original Gojira, I have no idea.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Man it was a godawful movie.
> Better than Pacific rim but stil...
> 
> Remind me not to pay to see a hollywood movie ever again.



Why didn't ouy like PR? I felt like PR delivired pretty much what it promised, ok the finale was a underwhelming but that's about it.


----------



## Xiammes (May 17, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Sorry im a noob regarding Godzilla. I only watched the us version movie and some episodes when i was like 6yrs old.
> 
> Is he a mutated dinosaur??



Kinda, sometimes its a mutated seamonster, other times its a mutated Godzillasarus.


----------



## Xiammes (May 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone having a feeling the next Godzilla movie will either have Mothra or Mecha Godzilla?

There were a shit ton of Mothra references, even to the point where my friends who weren't that big of Godzilla fans picked up. However I think Mecha Godzilla would make a better sequel, they seem to be playing Godzilla as a chaotic good/neutral, and it would great if they did Mecha Godzilla the same way they did the original.


----------



## Tandaradei (May 17, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt they will bring back Mothra or any other old Kaiju. Although I would kill to see Gigan adn Ghidorah VS Godzilla


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2014)

Really? Why not make a prequel for the next movie? I want to see how Godzilla was born into this world. Who created him? 

And why did he sleep?? For millions of years.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 17, 2014)

Ken Watanabe is an awesome guy


----------



## The Weeknd (May 17, 2014)

Watanabe's character is actually the son of the original Serizawa.


----------



## Arishem (May 17, 2014)

Big G grabbed 37.5-39 million dollars yesterday, the biggest opening day of the year, which could result in a 100 million weekend. We're getting Godzillas: Judgment Day, people.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 17, 2014)

GE said if the movie was doing well they'll discuss a sequel today.

I am anxiously waiting for SDCC where the lights go off and we hear 

"GODZILLA 2: RISE OF MECHAGODZILLA/MOTHRA/RODAN/ANGUIRUS/KING GHIDORAH!"


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 17, 2014)

Tandaradei said:


> Why didn't ouy like PR? I felt like PR delivired pretty much what it promised, ok the finale was a underwhelming but that's about it.



It didn't promise a terrible movie. Acting and script were beyond terrible.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 17, 2014)

Godzilla >> Pacific Rim

and I loved PR for what it was.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 17, 2014)

Godzilla >> Pacific Rim all the way


----------



## Vice (May 17, 2014)

Ain't hard to beat Pacific Rim, it sucked.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 17, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Ken Watanabe is an awesome guy



Watanabe had the same face the entire movie. He was like a statue...


----------



## The Weeknd (May 17, 2014)

SPOILERS


this shit is funny as fuck

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vice (May 17, 2014)

They're currently playing the 1998 version on Chiller, by the way.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 17, 2014)

What's with everybody coming out the woodwork saying Pacific Rim sucked?? It was awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2014)

^It's the interwebz. Everyone I know in real life enjoyed both movies a lot.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 17, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Who cares? You keep harping on how many Godzilla movies people have seen. This is it's own movie. What happened in others isn't really relevant.



Well, obviously you don't first timer. Yeah, I have harped because some the reasonings don't make a damn lick of sense like Tandaradei's . 


*Spoiler*: __ 



You can't say you've seen every movie and complain about Godzilla struggling on a two against one fight or becoming exhausted after all that fighting. Godzilla has struggled before, Tandaradei can't seem to comprehend that.




But you wouldn't understand since this is the first Godzilla movie you've seen. So don't say what and what isn't relevant when you don't know about Godzilla. 



SakugaDaichi said:


> What's with everybody coming out the woodwork saying Pacific Rim sucked?? It was awesome.



Like what crazymtf said mane, it's the interwebz


----------



## Vice (May 17, 2014)

Okay, so everyone you know likes it which obviously means everyone everywhere liked it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 17, 2014)

Vice said:


> Okay, so everyone you know likes it which obviously means everyone everywhere liked it.



Okay, I don't see how me saying other's reasonings for not liking the movie doesn't make sense gets you to think I don't think this cannot be liked


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2014)

Vice said:


> Okay, so everyone you know likes it which obviously means everyone everywhere liked it.



No, of course not. But on the interwebz the internet gets you. People like to follow the negative trend on the webs more so than anything else. It's why if you go on multiple forums you can see the same thing being repeated, almost exactly, and you'll be like "Wait...didn't that other guy say something just like that?" tus the sheep are born. More vocal and followish on the interwebz than in real life. 

Now of course I'm not saying everyone is like that. I watched Batman rises and second came out of the theater I was like "Eh...didn't like it much at all." Had nothing to do with anyone influencing me. And there of course are people disappointing in Godzilla. However, the mass amount of hatred when you see on the interwebz is usually sheep or people trying to fit in with the trend of hating something.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 17, 2014)

^Exactly. And it appears a Part 2 thread is near 

AND TAKE THAT CAP!


----------



## Cyphon (May 17, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Well, obviously you don't first timer. Yeah, I have harped because some the reasonings don't make a damn lick of sense like Tandaradei's .
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




You harped on it before Tanda even said anything about seeing them all so....

And yeah, I can say what is relevant because this isn't a sequel or prequel to anything for one. Secondly, people can enjoy or hate movies for whatever reasons they want. You would have a point if people were incorrectly referencing how something should be based on original story or something, but a lot of people seem to not like it because the human elements sucked and there wasn't enough Godzilla. So seeing other Godzilla's is completely irrelevant to really changing those opinions. 


And just to add to the other discussion I would say Pacific Rim was better than Godzilla mainly because it seems to have delivered more on expectations. I was expecting some badass robot vs Kaiju scenes and they delivered. The movie overall wasn't great but it at least met some expectations. Godzilla just flat out failed for most of the movie. Like I said, if you skipped the first 2 hours and just watched those final scenes you would essentially get everything you needed from the movie but only good parts. So while neither is worth purchasing I think Pacific Rim has more replay value based on more action and less tedium.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 17, 2014)

Thought it was a 7/10. It was alright, but I agree that the pacing was a bit off with the movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I have to admit, I didn't like how they cut off the first two fights between Godzilla and the male muto. Could have given us a little more. 

I really liked the mutos, they did a pretty good job of making things interesting while Godzilla was kept under wraps. 

The human characters were... meh. Cranston did a good job with what he had to work with, but I feel that even his character wasn't all that great.  I hate that Cranston's character died early on, yet at the same time I'm not sure how much more he would have added there after. Another voice of dissent with Wantanabe's character? Perhaps. Everyone else's performance was just good enough to get by, but not interesting enough to hold so much of the focus of the film.


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> AND TAKE THAT CAP!


Cap was the superior movie tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2014)

Thats not surprising in the least

Godzilla has a wider fanbase


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2014)

^I'd argue that after Avengers. Yes, Godzilla may have a bigger overall fanbase but the hype around Marvel movies is at a all time high. So high in fact non-comic book fans are checking it out. Where's Godzilla is mostly for Godzilla fans.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 17, 2014)

post 2000.


----------



## Wesley (May 17, 2014)

Should I wait for the second thread?


----------



## Njaa (May 17, 2014)

Want to point out that Chiller is having a marathon of most millennium Godzilla movies. Only one missing is final wars.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 17, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> ^Exactly. And it appears a Part 2 thread is near
> 
> AND TAKE THAT CAP!



Godzilla stomped dat fool.


----------



## Reznor (May 17, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

